# What/What Not to Buy at Lidl/Aldi



## DrMoriarty

Following all the debate about the , some readers might find this thread from the Moneysavingexpert.com forums interesting/useful? "Olive oil good, baked beans bad..." stuff, I know — all 14 pages of it!  — but a useful supplement to their weekly email newsletters ([broken link removed]'s/'s, not Moneysavingexpert.com's).

I have no connection to Lidl/Aldi, by the way... I just dress there!


----------



## tallpaul

Jaysus, I think I'll try the baked beans just to see if they are really as bad as everyone on that forum are making out...just for experimental purposes of course!!


----------



## Sue Ellen

"I just dress there!"

Always knew there was a touch of class about you Doc


----------



## ajapale

I dont drink tea but I hear that the tea in Lidl and Aldi is absolutely godawfull!


----------



## ClubMan

For what it's worth the _Lidl _ground espresso coffee in the black tin for €2.99 isn't bad. I'm not mad about their other ground coffee though.


----------



## MandaC

The produce in Aldi is certainly miles ahead of Lidl.  If you like after eight chocolates, get Bavaria Mint Thins in Aldi, I think they are €1.99.  I have already gone through a box per week for about the last three weeks, so I think I should stop now!  They also have them in orange thins, but I havent tried them yet. Also, partial to the "Badgers Creek" Australian White Wine @ €5.49.  

I also bought rashers one week, (cant remember the name), but himself said you would drink a resevoir after them, so I have been barred from bringing them into the house again.  

I got Cappucinos in Aldi and they were dire.


----------



## tiger

what to buy:
- cheeses, cooked meats are good quality & v.good value for money
what not to buy:
- all the special offers, that might be great value but you don't really need.  (I bought a web cam for €15, which is still in its box!


----------



## CCOVICH

ClubMan said:
			
		

> For what it's worth the _Lidl _ground espresso coffee in the black tin for €2.99 isn't bad. I'm not mad about their other ground coffee though.



Yeah, when I'm in the Hills my mum sometimes has Lidl/Aldi (I think it's Aldi) ground coffee, and it ain't great (not the worst I've had admittedly).


----------



## tomthumb

Love the twin pack of Bacon Bits in Aldi, great fried up quickly with pasta yum yum, also the Seal Bars - the cooked chicken with herby bits, the dishwasher tablets are grand so far anyways!  Toothbrushes very cheap too, pasta - huge pack for about 90c I think.  Rice good price too, must try the Badgers Creek with the salty rashers - great excuse to drink more!


----------



## ClubMan

MandaC said:
			
		

> I got Cappucinos in Aldi and they were dire.


Instant cappuccinos are dire by definition! Ugh!!!


----------



## zag

" . . also the Seal Bars . . " - is there no limit to what producers will process and sell on ?  Next thing you know they'll be selling dolphin steaks and leg of giraffe . . .

z


----------



## ajapale

I agree the Lidel espresso in the black tin is quite nice, however the cheaper ground coffee (Bellarom?) in the 1kg Brown/Gold pack is not very nice.

I often see some local B&B oweners stocking up on the stuff and pity their poor guests. However it is better than the weak instant coffee you still get in some Irish Hotels but sin sceal eile!

Incidently one of my very posts on the old aam was reccommending the Lidel black tin espresso. I use it in the ordinary filter coffee maker.

Lidel dishwasher tablets are excellent value.

aj


----------



## zag

tangent time - does anyone who uses dishwasher tablets actually check the price/performance level ?  I can't remember the details, but of you look at the price/kilo in the supermarkets it works out at something like €13/kg for the tablets and €5/kg for the powder.  I don't understand the difference, apart from the power of marketing.

As it happens, I reckon the Lidl Belarom ground coffee is yer only man - it works for me every morning.  From what I have heard (and seen the Germans/Italians buying) the cooked meats and sausages are pretty good.

z


----------



## franmac

What about the packets of bacon "mishapes" perfect for a good aul coddle available in both Aldi and Lidl at the cost of 1.99 .

Did youse have coddle on the North side or was it exclusive to the Liberties area ?


----------



## ClubMan

Yeah - and none of that second rate stuff where they brown the rashers and sausages either! Love it...


----------



## Diziet

ajapale said:
			
		

> I dont drink tea but I hear that the tea in Lidl and Aldi is absolutely godawfull!


 
Actually their Gold blend is extremely good and well priced.


----------



## Diziet

ClubMan said:
			
		

> For what it's worth the _Lidl _ground espresso coffee in the black tin for €2.99 isn't bad. I'm not mad about their other ground coffee though.


 
Agreed, the Lidl coffee is only OK (but no worse than Tesco's own, which I bought last week and it tasted like dust!). Aldi, on the other hand, have excellent coffee.


----------



## Vanilla

I like the boxes of frozen jumbo prawns in Lidl. Mr. V likes the brioche in Lidl. And I nearly convinced myself that I might get away with wearing those sheepskin boots that were on offer last week in a sort of Sienna Millerish way...however reason prevailed!


----------



## MissRibena

I prefer Aldi to Lidl

Nice stuff from Aldi:
Pizzas from the fridge and frozen (too nice really because I'm not supposed to buy convenience food).
Garlic Bread
Fruit and veg is fine (no worse or better than any other supermarket, i.e. can be a bit tasteless)
Meat - mince, chicken breasts, whole chicken are grand.
Rashers (balanced lifestyle range only) and Sausages are fine.
Cereal bars in aldi used to be good but now they are yogurt topped and are yuk.
Breakfast cereals (can testify for branflakes - much nicer than tesco own brand and honey nut cornflakes).
Flour, butter, margarine, olive oil, pesto, veg oil, salt, bottled water etc. etc. - can't go wrong
Fruit and nut mixes and generally all the yummies, especially the chocolate bars
Tins of tuna
Pasta shapes, rice
Instant "gold blend" type coffee is ok (but still no carte noir)
Yogurts - great variety in diet ones and the big pots of bio yogurt is yummy
Ice-cream yummy
Oven chips - mighty value and "steak cut"
Salami, pepperoni, cooked meats (especially teh chicken breast slices) are lovely
Feta cheese is lovely - can't get enough of this in our house at the moment.
Aloe toilet rolls are new in aldi and are lovely (but still not as nice as the quilted-ish ones in Lidl in packs of ten)
Bacon bits - so many uses, so little time.  Use for quiches, omelettes, pasta sauces, lasagne and other heart-attack food.
Cat food (especially the dry tuna type and the little cat treat sticks) is a big hit with the kitties in my houses
Bars of proper marzipan in dark chocolate - the most orgasmic sweet in the world and needs to be bought in bulk as they only get it in now and then.  Loved it in Germany as a kid and nearly died with happiness the first time I saw it here.  Great with strawberries and wine or just scoff the lot.  If they would only get in the odd bottle of sekt and decent Gluhwein, I could give up on my hankering to move to a Germanic country.
Bread rolls (half cooked assorted dinner rolls) are lovely and handy
Brioche "tear and share" stuff is nice
Naan breads (especially the garlic and coriander one) are nice - still nothing like the ones in an Indian though
Black olives in brine are nice
Cleaning stuff is fine (incl. washing powder, dishwasher stuff, especially the purple fabric softener)

Not so nice:
Steak (sirloin or quick fry) is not great
Taurus cider (shockingly bad - full of additives)
Wine is hit and miss and I can never remember which ones were ok, so I've kinda given up.  The bad ones taste "chemically".  Don't like the lager either.
Baked beans from aldi are awful - I've never tasted the lidl ones.
Tuna in tins of sauce (small tins like Weight Watchers range) - not nice at all; mostly oily and yucky.
Some of the "fancy" cheeses; brie, german soft cheese are not up to much (not much taste, rubbery).
White bread - not keen on the ordinary sliced pan - kinda a bit "powdery" to me.
Bags of Chocolat au pains are not great 

Rebecca


----------



## Cahir

I bought furry boot type slippers in Lidl last night and they're so comfy.  Only went in for cloudy apple juice and ended up buying loads of stuff.  I also love the sour cream and cheese flavoured crisps.  

I got wine from Lidl once and broke out in hives so never again.  I love the Strawberry Vodka.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Gracious me, we'll be up to 14 pages ourselves, soon! 

Since a few people have mentioned the Lidl coffee — yep, the Bellarom stuff in the black tins is distinctly nicer than the cheaper gold-coloured 500g packs (ground like sawdust!). But for only a few cents more, Tesco's twin-packs of Lavazza "Qualità rossa" @ €6.43 for 500g are better still.

_Piú lo mandi giú, e piú ti tira su...!  _


----------



## ophelia

I believe their toilet rolls block the toilet. Can't remember if it is Aldi orLidl.


----------



## Vanilla

Hmmm, now I'm sorry I didn't buy those damn boots and just wear them as slippers...but I was worried that I was turning into a granny before my time.


----------



## Cahir

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Hmmm, now I'm sorry I didn't buy those damn boots and just wear them as slippers...but I was worried that I was turning into a granny before my time.



They had slipper boots and regular boots but the regular boots looked comfy enough to be used as slippers too.  The slipper ones couldn't be worn outside but they're definitely worth the €6.99 I paid - go buy a pair tonight!!


----------



## ClubMan

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Since a few people have mentioned the Lidl coffee — yep, the Bellarom stuff in the black tins is distinctly nicer than the cheaper gold-coloured 500g packs (ground like sawdust!). But for only a few cents more, Tesco's twin-packs of Lavazza "Qualità rossa" @ €6.43 for 500g are better still.


I don't think that the black tins of espresso coffee are branded _Bellarom _- just the brown/gold packets. I never really liked _Lavazza _myself so I guess there's a lot of subjectivity to stuff like this!


----------



## DrMoriarty

I remember having an Italian visitor at work once who was foisted on me for "minding" for the day because he spoke no English and I was the only one with Italian. We stopped off at my home before going on to a function and I thought "aha! I can offer him some _decent_ coffee, instead of the instant/percolated dross he'll be offered later". But when I produced my traditional expresso machine with the Lavazza he informed me in his snootiest Milanese accent that he didn't drink "industrial coffee"... 

So I told him to eff off back home to his Mamma!


----------



## Marion

I like the Edel Herbe chocolate €1.29 per bar and the Bourbon vanilla ice cream (blue tub) €4.99 both in Lidl. 

Marion


----------



## ClubMan

Those €2.99 tubs of ice cream are yummy!

A nice quick meal is one of their mushroom and tomato pasta sauces with whatever veg is handy and maybe a bit of chicken (sautéed the lot together) and some of their _Danish Blue _cheese crumbled in until it melts and some of their _Parmesan _to top it off. With pasta obviously. Maybe I'll enter something along those lines into daltonr's competition but I think I'd be blowing the budget with that list of ingredients... However I reckon it wouldn't be up to _DrMoriarty's Italian _guest's standards though...


----------



## runner

Im interested in the 'dishwasher tablets' someone mentioned about 500 yards back in these posts. Does anyone know how many Im supposed to take before doing the wash up?


----------



## DrMoriarty

runner said:
			
		

> Im interested in the 'dishwasher tablets' someone mentioned about 500 yards back in these posts. Does anyone know how many Im supposed to take before doing the wash up?


They're not meant to be ingested orally, runner. Grind them up, dry them out and smoke them like a normal person, for God's sake!


----------



## alligator

The only things I buy in LIDL are the tortilla chips and kanya? salsa....I find them much nicer than what is available in the other supermarkets.


----------



## ClubMan

Yeah - but three meals a day of tortilla chips and salsa could get a bit monotonous after a while surely?


----------



## elcato

I found Aldi's leg of Salmon rivoting but Lidl's breast of cheese is great.


----------



## DrMoriarty

sueellen said:
			
		

> Always knew there was a touch of class about you Doc


sueellen, listen, I could tell you stories you simply wouldn't believe! Did you pick up on that recent special on d'leopard-skin wellies? Next time I'm in London I simply _must_ get Geri Halliwell to autograph them for me..!


----------



## brodiebabe

I bought a Lobster for 7.99 in Lidl the other night.  Pinchy is sitting in my freezer waiting for Christmas.


----------



## markowitzman

Get the mushy peas (fantastic) in Lidl along with the breaded fish (much nicer that donegal catch!).
Avoid the cereals as very dusty!


----------



## Guest127

Aldi Christmas packets of biscuits are definitely  the biz.Way way cheaper than the like of usa assorted or afternoon tea. the 500g packet 'luxury' packet is great value for money. we bought aldi biscuits last Christmas and got a pressie from visitors of a tin of marks and sparks biscuits in a fancy tin. Most of the biscuits in the marks tin were the same as aldi's


----------



## Marion

*Re: Hmmm*

Why don't we agree to buy *one* food item in Aldi or Lidl that we have not tried before that has been recommended here on AAM and report back on Monday?

Lines stay open for recommendations until Sunday midnight. Agreed?

Marion


----------



## ClubMan

I've recently started buying the _Lidl _packs of mini _Snickers/Marathon _bar clones and can't taste the difference from the real thing (I can't belive it's not Snickers!).

I like their yogurts especially with mixed chopped fruit and cereal (e.g. their _Bran Flakes_ or _Jordans Crunchy _clone or maybe even on porridge) for brekkie. Hmmmm.....


----------



## etel

*What to Buy at Aldi, list 1 , non perishables or freezables all*

Aldi Shopping Basket for the Uninitiated. 

(Palatable and very good value)

1. BOTTLE of OJ , c 750mm , grand, 89c cartons are a good bit more. 
2. The Dairyfine Fruit and Nut chocky bar €1.09 200g 
3. Dishwasher tabs , 40 for €4.20 (10c each ) 
4. Detergent Liquicaps Bio or Non Bio about €4 for 30 or 13c each .
5. Nappies and Wipes are very good ...nappies c 21c each .
6. Shampoos/Shower Gels/Conditioners/Hand Wash Liquid Soaps get one of each , etel recommends sniff with cap off to see if smell agrees with you !!!!!!!!! one of each... try their herbal essences shampoos and coconut conditioner 
7. St Lucas Malbec wine and a californian one they have and an aussie shiraz one of each , i love the Malbec . 
8 . Tubs of ice cream, 1L for €2.50 or so misc flavours, also cones like cornettos misc flavours all deliciosa about €2.30 for 8 cones and fruiit fools about €1.50 for 3 all yum yum (heads to fridge ) .
9. Their chocky biccies and digestives and ginger cookies.

That lot will do for a first basket in Aldi , even if you get one of everything I said there you WILL walk out with change from a €50 note so how bad is that.


----------



## ClubMan

*Re: Hmmm*



			
				Marion said:
			
		

> Why don't we agree to buy *one* food item in Aldi or Lidl that we have not tried before that has been recommended here on AAM and report back on Monday?


Oh - alright then, I volunteer to try the booze that I haven't previously tasted!


----------



## Alba Longa

Do LIDL IRELAND sell a Chilean white wine "Pedro Jimnez 2005 - 13,0% vol.  It is excellent with fish and only costs €1.89 here


----------



## Dipole

Treat yourself: 
Lidl Apple tart and Cream.

Typhoo Tea  - 100 % free.


----------



## joanmul

brodiebabe said:
			
		

> I bought a Lobster for 7.99 in Lidl the other night. Pinchy is sitting in my freezer waiting for Christmas.


 
Hi Brodiebabe

Was Pinchy cooked?


----------



## BillK

Lidl's Special Meusli at £1.49 is the best ever. Their Cod Provencale and their Paella are also very good. The 75% cocoa solids dark chocolate is great broken into your night-time cocoa - giving my age away here!


----------



## ClubMan

Just to correct something that I said earlier (a few times) the black tin of espresso coffee is indeed branded _Bellarom_, the same as the less palatable (to me) stuff in the brown/gold shrink wrapped packets.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Same brand, but a distinctly better quality and finer ground coffee.
I'm sipping a cup of it right now! (ran out of Lavazza...)


----------



## patspost

I need to get some luggage, has anybody tried the Lidl / Aldi stuff.
I see they have it comming soon.
Was wondering whether to get it or wait till the post Christmas sales ans try and get bargain Samsonite.
Anybody have opinions to share.
patspost


----------



## DrMoriarty

We once bought one of their trolley suitcases (not identical to the ones they're running now) and the build quality was pretty flimsy, especially the handle and the wheels assembly. OK if you're not going to 'punish' it unduly, but of course 'punishment' is exactly what a suitcase is going to get, between baggage handlers and horsing it up and down over steps/kerbs, etc. I'd say spend a bit more on a good quality brand; you can't really expect much from three cases for €59.99...

[broken link removed], on the other hand, are excellent value!


----------



## Guest127

I am clean out of usb ports.  see that aldi have a usb with 4 ports  for sale either next week or tomorrow (must check) anyone know if its biz?€12.99.


----------



## ClubMan

As far as I know the _Aldi/Lidl _hubs are generally fine - _USB 2.0 _and with an external power supply that can be used if your devices need additional juice.


----------



## Guest127

the large jars of sliced crinkle cut beetroot are much more like the beetroot your boil yourself. well - used to boil yourself anyway. sort of history now.


----------



## ClubMan

Yeah - I tasted that beetroot in my mother's recently and it's quite nice and not at all like the jars of pickled beetroot that you normally get.


----------



## getoffthepot

Heard there is a new lidl opening up in Walkinstown on Thursday - any truth to this?


----------



## valc

Opening next to EP Mooneys on Walkinstown Rd on Thursday next at 8.00 a.m.  We got a mailshot in the door abut it yesterday.


valc


----------



## dieter1

The soups from Aldi are dire- i got a canned soup and it was mink.  Also got a ready to pour hollandaise sauce there yesterday and it was absolultely terrible. Shampoo is brutal

Good things include the pasta, mozarella rounds and brie, sun dried tomatoes in a jar, the chorizo is just about ok, but rather bland.  Risotto (Arborio) rice at 0.99 is great value compared with tescos 2.49  

For the boys, the shaving foam in aldi at 1.85 is an absolute steal.  Its a better product than gillette and nearly 33% of the price.


----------



## BillK

Don't know if you've had the radio-controlled clocks in Lidl Ireland yet, but I saw them in our local store today and bought one. When I got it home it didn't work so took it back and spoke to the Deputy Manager who told me that they had not sold one that did work! When I asked him why, in that case, they were still on the shelf for sale he said he didn't know, it was nothing to do with him. 
Cretin was the kindest word I could think of for him.


----------



## Janet

Aldi jam and cream doughnuts from the freezer.  Yum!


----------



## Thirsty

Warning: the frozen lobster (whilst fun) is quite small and would really only do one person (maybe 2 at a stretch) for a starter.  Don't expect too much flavour wise!


----------



## ClubMan

I saw those but couldn't make out what's in the packet (well, lobster obviously ) because of the way it's packed and I didn't see anything obvious in _English _to clarify. It lobster in a shell or just lobster meat? I presume it's the former since you say it's a small portion?


----------



## franmac

In Lidl in Leixlip the other day and see they have frozen geese. Has anyone tried one it might be a nice change from the turkey.


----------



## maura

Aldi - McGraths gold label irish tea bags are nice, Alcafe coffee gold blend (for instant coffee) is good also in Aldi. The womans shaving gel is good also, I think it is Wilkinson Sword.   Lidl - The teabags are yeuck in Lidl so are the bananas, beans and garlic bread.


----------



## ClubMan

maura said:
			
		

> The womans shaving gel is good also


The men's tampons aren't great though.


----------



## oulu

Tried the beans found them to be fine but then again I am not the typical narrow minded Irish person who hates to try new things I have traveled quite alot in my time , Glad to say our kids try everything , even now when people would see our kids eating kerkins , olives etc they say oh my god how can they like that, answer because they are not narrow minded



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> The men's tampons aren't great though.


----------



## emmt

I am Irish - I also have travelled extensively throughout the world for the past 20 years and I am not a "narrow minded Irish person". I dont think the Irish can be generalised as "typically narrow minded" either I must say. I have tried lots of the stuff in Lidl and Aldi - some I like, some I dont. Its a case of taste and personal preference, not narrow mindedness. Now, the person, nationality aside who judges the produce without first trying it, could be thought of as narrow minded or just unadventurous


----------



## Carpenter

oulu said:
			
		

> Tried the beans found them to be fine but then again I am not the typical narrow minded Irish person who hates to try new things I have traveled quite alot in my time , Glad to say our kids try everything , even now when people would see our kids eating kerkins , olives etc they say oh my god how can they like that, answer because they are not narrow minded


 
Quote:
Originally Posted by *maura*
_The womans shaving gel is good also_

The men's tampons aren't great though.


Narrow minded I may be but I won't be trying those!


----------



## CCOVICH

oulu said:
			
		

> Tried the beans found them to be fine but then again I am not the typical narrow minded Irish person who hates to try new things I have traveled quite alot in my time , Glad to say our kids try everything , even now when people would see our kids eating kerkins , olives etc they say oh my god how can they like that, answer because they are not narrow minded


 
God your great!  I wish we could all be like you  .


----------



## ClubMan

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> God your great!  I wish we could all be like you  .


I'd need to know what "kerkins" are first before I'd put them in my mouth.


----------



## Vanilla

That's very narrow minded of you, ClubMan...


----------



## michaelm

oulu said:
			
		

> Tried the beans found them to be fine . .


I’m pretty sure I’m not too broad-minded anyway, but the Aldi beans are grand.  I try to get one new product on each visit to Aldi.


----------



## ClubMan

Vanilla said:
			
		

> That's very narrow minded of you, ClubMan...


Actually the problem is that I'm narrow mouthed.


----------



## IrishGunner

Best buys are the orange juice and biscuits man cant get enough of their chocolate biscuits

Tried the beer but was like drinking coloured water the French Beer that is

Fruit seems to go off quickly and you cannot buy one mushroom you have to buy a packet

Also nice chocolate & other ice cream....... all this is making me hungry


----------



## oulu

..Your not typical remember Irish people tend not to travel abroad as much as others from other Countrys so are limited to what they have tasted, I like to shop in the asian and African shops we now have and u know many Irish would not dream of it,   to be seen by neighbours would be a big No No, If I can convert 1 person a month just to try something different from what Mother used to make when they where young makes my life worth while,  new Lidl opening around 15 Dec Greenhills rd first in Q u have guessed


			
				emmt said:
			
		

> I am Irish - I also have travelled extensively throughout the world for the past 20 years and I am not a "narrow minded Irish person". I dont think the Irish can be generalised as "typically narrow minded" either I must say. I have tried lots of the stuff in Lidl and Aldi - some I like, some I dont. Its a case of taste and personal preference, not narrow mindedness. Now, the person, nationality aside who judges the produce without first trying it, could be thought of as narrow minded or just unadventurous


----------



## ClubMan

oulu said:
			
		

> ..Your not typical remember Irish people tend not to travel abroad as much as others from other Countrys so are limited to what they have tasted, I like to shop in the asian and African shops we now have and u know many Irish would not dream of it


 It's not necessary to travel to taste different foods. You have just shown that yourself above.


> If I can convert 1 person a month just to try something different from what Mother used to make when they where young makes my life worth while


 Why? If people are happy with meat, spuds and veg then that's their prerogative. To assume that they should be converted would seem like narrow mindedness to me. Why do you value your life in terms of how many people's eating habits you can change?

Back to the original thread - just had an _Aldi "Specially Selected" _stone baked _Primavera _pizza and it was pretty good. Frozen but better than some freshly made pizzas that I've had. Nice thin and crispy base and decent toppings. Washing it down with a _Lidl Grafen Walder Premium Pils _now.


----------



## brokeparent

Clubman, Did your mother not teach you not to eat at the computer! Crumbs cause havoc with the keyboard


----------



## etel

ClubMan said:
			
		

> I'd need to know what "kerkins" are first before I'd put them in my mouth.



<hint> they are shaped like Mens Tampons and green coloured </hint>


----------



## ClubMan

Well when you put it like that bring them on!


----------



## extopia

That Lidl Pils is pretty basic. Not cheap enough to justify the taste, if you know what I mean...

Haven't tried the pizza. Tend to avoid frozen pizzas as they are so easy to make fresh, and who wants processed cheese and tomato sauce, never mind the toppings?


----------



## ClubMan

extopia said:
			
		

> That Lidl Pils is pretty basic. Not cheap enough to justify the taste, if you know what I mean...


 Tasted fine to me. Deadly buzz too.



> Haven't tried the pizza. Tend to avoid frozen pizzas as they are so easy to make fresh, and who wants processed cheese and tomato sauce, never mind the toppings?


 I don't really find it feasible to mix strong flour, live yeast, water, salt, a drop of milk and olive oil, knead it for 10 minutes, put it away to prove, roll it out, make a fresh tomato sauce and then assemble the toppings and bake it when I've come in from work at 8PM but fair play to you if you do... By the way it was _Lidl _pizza but I'm sure that it wasn't up to your standards all the same.


----------



## extopia

Despite your recently researched online recipe it's easier than that to make good pizza. Truly! The cooks here will agree I am sure.

As for the beer, well it's all about personal taste. I don't like it (too thin and bubbly) and won't buy it again, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## ClubMan

extopia said:
			
		

> Despite your recently researched online recipe it's easier than that to make good pizza. Truly! The cooks here will agree I am sure.


 Actually it's not an online recipe but the one that I normally use myself to make fresh pizza bases when I have the time. However, while I pride myself on at least a basic ability to rustle up something palatable in a short space of time, I draw the line at making fresh pizza bases after work of a normal day. If you have an easier way I'm willing to learn but if it doesn't involve strong flour and yeast and proven dough then it's not a real pizza. Proving the dough alone will take 30-60 minutes at least so that's hardly conducive to a quick turnaround. And that's not even taking the mixing, kneading, rolling and topping into account. Just because pizza is simple doesn't mean that it's quick. The _Aldi _one that I mentioned was a good approximation of decent enough genuine _Italian/Sicilian _thin base pizza. If the food snobs differ then so be it. I also enjoyed the few cans of _Grafen Walder _tonight so there. My treat to myself for having sorted some tricky stuff in work today and some technical problems with _AAM _last night.


----------



## Diziet

Clubman's recipe for pizza dough is spot on. I do make pizzas after work, but I have a breadmaker (which takes care of making fantastic pizza dough in 45 minutes and if I feel organised I put it to make in the morning). Tomato sauce is made in bulk and frozen. Actually you can freeze the pizza dough too and take ot out in the morning to defrost. Then it's simply an assembly job. Preheat the oven to high with one or two pizza stones in it (6.99 from Aldi!). Then assemple the pizzas directly on the hot stones, put back in the oven, bake for 10 minutes and eat. And this is not an online recipe, it's my very own 

I think this homemade pizza beats everything else I tried, but it does take a good bit of planning. And actually the Lidl pizzas are not half bad...

Diziet the Lidl bore


----------



## ClubMan

Diziet said:
			
		

> Preheat the oven to high with one or two pizza stones in it (6.99 from Aldi!).


 When were they selling those? Do they make much of a difference?



> And actually the Lidl pizzas are not half bad...


 Just to clarify I was referring to the _Aldi "Specially Selected" _brand (packaged a bit like the _Tesco Finest* _range) above.

Good idea on the freezing of the sauce. I keep meaning to do this with sauces, soups and meals but still haven't gotten around to it and still have to give our freezer its first defrost in 10 years!  With all the ice that's built up there's hardly any room for food and I'm sure that it isn't conducive to efficient operation of the device!


----------



## Vanilla

Wait until ClubMan Jnr is introduced to solids, you'll then need to regain use of the freezer...

Mr.V highly recommends the Aldi pizza with Tuna and creme fraiche ( Normande?).


----------



## ClubMan

Vanilla said:
			
		

> Mr.V highly recommends the Aldi pizza with Tuna and creme fraiche ( Normande?).


Are congratulations in order?


----------



## Diziet

ClubMan said:
			
		

> When were they selling those? Do they make much of a difference?


 
They sell them about once a year - I last saw them a couple of months ago. I get emails from Aldi/Lidl so keep an eye on specials (did I mention I am a bore?). I have now learnt not to buy things that are great value but that we don't actually need.

Having said that, I find the pizza stones seriously good, so I would highly recommend them.

Now go and defrost that freezer Clubman, shame on you for letting all that ice accumulate . I work full time, have two kids and we only eat home made food, which would not be possible without considerable use of the freezer (note that both hubby and I like cooking). I use it not only to store previously cooked meals, such as bolognaise sauce and the like but also to keep the makings os a meal - cooked beans and chickpeas for chillis and currys, home made stock, home made tomato sauce, etc.


----------



## Janet

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Good idea on the freezing of the sauce. I keep meaning to do this with sauces, soups and meals but still haven't gotten around to it and still have to give our freezer its first defrost in 10 years!  With all the ice that's built up there's hardly any room for food and I'm sure that it isn't conducive to efficient operation of the device!



Note:  shameless plug follows.................

Well, as soon as you've defrosted it sounds like you'll be in the market for lots of Tupperware so - let me know if you want to buy stuff   Don't forget the Tupperware ice-cube tray is ideal for freezing baby size portions too! 

On the subject of pizzas, the Flammküchen in Aldi are pretty good too.  Not quite the real thing, but the only place I've seen them over here.  It's like a pizza but instead of a tomato sauce there's a creme fraiche type sauce on the base.


----------



## Vanilla

> Are congratulations in order?


 
I'm probably being slow, but you're going to have to spell that one out for me!

Stock up on Annabel Karmels books now, and let the freezing begin! Chez Vanilla is also a homecook house, by necessity rather than for virtue. But it does make life easier with effective use of the freezer, so you only have to prepare from scratch every now and then and reap the frozen rewards in between. Mind you, when I say from scratch, that's not necessarily true, now that V Jr is old enough I no longer make my own vegetable stock or chicken stock. Life is too short.


----------



## CCOVICH

Vanilla said:
			
		

> I'm probably being slow, but you're going to have to spell that one out for me!


 
I think he's implying that you have a craving akin to an expectant mother?


----------



## ClubMan

Spot on _CCOVICH_.


----------



## Vanilla

You must have missed the Mr.V reference there then. Now, if I were, and I'm not saying, it'd be pickles( mmm 'kerkins' ) and cheese all the way.


----------



## ClubMan

Is [broken link removed] any help in addressing the alleged _Lidl _baked beans issue!?


----------



## Guest127

anyone try the 'luxury' viennese slices at aldi? absolutely the  biz.


----------



## Vanilla

Is that the icecream with hazelnut surround and chocolate in a triangular log? If so, bought it at the weekend and Mr.V whipped up some crepes to go with it. Yum, hot crepe with cold slice of hazelnut icecream....highly recommended!


----------



## joanmul

Kildrought said:
			
		

> Warning: the frozen lobster (whilst fun) is quite small and would really only do one person (maybe 2 at a stretch) for a starter. Don't expect too much flavour wise!


 
I got them and decided that one would only do one person.   I'm wondering are there any tips out there for making an easier job of getting the meat out.   I was going to do a thermidor using Baxters lobster bisque instead of fish stock (cubes) to improve the possibly non-existent flavour of the lobster.


----------



## joanmul

franmac said:
			
		

> In Lidl in Leixlip the other day and see they have frozen geese. Has anyone tried one it might be a nice change from the turkey.


 
Are we the only two that bought one - I presume you did.   I took a chance on one but not for Christmas day because I have a vegetarian daughter and anyway I was afraid there mightn't be enough meat for 4 on it.   It only cost me €13.59 ( reduced)!


----------



## franmac

joanmul said:
			
		

> Are we the only two that bought one - I presume you did. I took a chance on one but not for Christmas day because I have a vegetarian daughter and anyway I was afraid there mightn't be enough meat for 4 on it. It only cost me €13.59 ( reduced)!


 
Have you cooked yours yet?

I did'nt buy but I was looking at them again and have seen the reduced price and as there will be just 3 of us for dinner on Christmas day I am tempted to buy one.
We always had goose at Christmas when I was young.


----------



## DrMoriarty

We had one a couple of years ago (alongside the 'gobbler') — it was lovely!  Just don't overcook it...


----------



## joanmul

franmac said:
			
		

> Have you cooked yours yet?
> 
> I did'nt buy but I was looking at them again and have seen the reduced price and as there will be just 3 of us for dinner on Christmas day I am tempted to buy one.
> We always had goose at Christmas when I was young.


 
No - I didn't - I decided to be brave and decide it would be fine.   As I said earlier - I'm not having it on Christmas Day - probably will on New Year's Day.   We always had goose too when we were young but my father was a gun club man and what we had came fresh out of the sky so my expectations couldn't measure up to that.


----------



## Jennie

Lidl Jaffa cakes yum yum they are never far from my mouth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## car

lidl bacon misshapes. 1.99 for more rasher then you can shake a stick at. Throw the whole lot on the george, chop up and youve got bacon bits with everything for a week, now who doesnt like crispy bacon bits? mmmmm 

If god didnt us want to eat animals, he wouldnt have made them out of meat.


----------



## drop-d

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If you have an easier way I'm willing to learn but if it doesn't involve strong flour and yeast and proven dough then it's not a real pizza.



heat up oven to 180

Well for me, 250g flour, sachet yeast (or not, i cant see a diff and generally dont use yeast), pich salt, whirl it around in the blender slowly adding water till a dough consistancey (2 mins) flour table and roll into a circle shape, 

bang on holed pizza tray and into oven for 4 mins! 

Whip out and put sauce (tomato puree, or bolonagse sauce etc) + toppings (epepper, onions, sweetcorn) + a bit of cheese, sliced buffalo mozeralla (most important part to good pizza)

whack it back in for another 12 mins!! budda bing budda bang geourgeoooooooous pizza in 18 mins!

try it first b4 you comment!


----------



## ClubMan

A base made without yeast is not worth eating in my opinion. Even if fast acting yeast is used it still needs up to an hour to prove the dough which really means about two hours once preparation and cooking is taken into account. The only realistic way of expediting matters is to prepare the base and sauce in advance as mentioned earlier.


----------



## DrMoriarty

ClubMan said:
			
		

> A base made without yeast is not worth eating in my opiniom.


Spoken like a true _Napoletano_.
However, I suspect you'll lower your standards, in years to come..?  
[As in:_ 'Gimme one of those out of the freezer, thaw it in the microwave and stick some extra cheese/ham/olive oil on top of it..? _]


----------



## drop-d

ClubMan said:
			
		

> A base made without yeast is not worth eating in my opinion. Even if fast acting yeast is used it still needs up to an hour to prove the dough which really means about two hours once preparation and cooking is taken into account. The only realistic way of expediting matters is to prepare the base and sauce in advance as mentioned earlier.


I presume then you have tried my recipie? 

We can all talk about what we would and wouldnt do! But lets get factual, mine is quick and tastes luvely

BTW, inspiration comes from arabic flat bread! really good bread....without yeast, and countries swear by it!


----------



## ClubMan

drop-d said:
			
		

> I presume then you have tried my recipie?
> 
> We can all talk about what we would and wouldnt do! But lets get factual, mine is quick and tastes luvely


 No - I don't tend to eat pizza bases made without yeast. Not to my taste.



> BTW, inspiration comes from arabic flat bread! really good bread....without yeast, and countries swear by it!


 I never said that all bread should contain yeast. Just pizza bases. I have eaten _Turkish _flatbread pizza (_Lahmacun_) before but I just prefer _Italian/Sicilian _style pizzas using bases made with yeast dough.


----------



## LIVERLIPS

Spicy bombay mix is really nice in Aldi for snacks, also there frozen pizzas taste just like Good fellas deep pan (spicy chicken) also chicken kievs, sausage rolls large ones for a  pack of 4 for only 99cents,


----------



## Alba Longa

Can a dough made without yeast actually be defined as a "pizza" base!


----------



## CCOVICH

Should there be a new thread entitled "How to make the best homemade pizza/what constitues pizza"?


----------



## DrMoriarty

There are  for that sort of thing. Mind you, how seriously can you take the advice of a nation that invented the 'Hawaiian'...


----------



## CCOVICH

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> There are  for that sort of thing. Mind you, how seriously can you take the advice of a nation that invented the 'Hawaiian'...


 
I'm not really interested Dr. M, it's just that the thread has kinda gone OT from the 'what not to buy at Lidl/Aldi'.


----------



## DrMoriarty

_Scusi... but I started the feckin' thread!  _

I recommend  and ...


----------



## CCOVICH

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> _Scusi... but I started the feckin' thread!  _
> 
> I recommend  and ...


Ah feck off, it's public property now.

So  is good?  I was sizing it up last week.  I have a coffee machine but wouldn't mind something smaller specially for espresso.


----------



## DrMoriarty

I'm far too busy to drink any other kind...


----------



## Vanilla

Ahh, that espresso maker brings back a fantastic time in Venice over a decade ago. Gondolas, pizzas, ice cold melons in the searing sun, gelati ( of course) and admiring glances and comments from the Italien men ( not hard to get in Italy). And of course, hours spent dawdling at pavement cafes, arguing politics, literature and art ( not that we had a clue). All fragranced by espresso...I bought one of those pots at a market and brought it home, sure I could bring that authentic taste home. But it was never the same...the real ones are years old and embued with the flavour. Still, don't let me put you off!


----------



## Shields

*Re: What/What Not to Buy at Lidl/Aldi - Cereal Bars*

The Cereal Bars are really nice 1.49 for a 6 pk and Sugar Free 
Great for in the car if you skip breakfast


----------



## europhile

I haven't ploughed through this thread but I buy the following from Lidl.

Tampons (women's) - 30 in a box for about 1.99
Tarragona Gran Reserva - 6.99 - this stuff is the nads
Special Muesli Luxury Fruit & Nut - blue pack
Large bars of dark chocolate - Ecuadorian is the best (brown and red pack), then the one with the brightly coloured parrots on the pack.
Californian walnuts in the red bag
Cloudy apple juice (not from concentrate) - black carton - 99c
Aforementioned black tins of espresso coffee
Vitafit vegetable juice - gourmet quality
Basmati rice
Parma ham
Canned tomatoes
Shortbread fingers

And we're as fussy as bejaysus Chez Europhile.


----------



## ClubMan

europhile said:
			
		

> Tampons (women's)


----------



## Cahir

Don't like the Lidl basmati rice, I find it very sticky.  Tilda and Dunnes Stores own brand are great to cook with.


----------



## Murt10

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> There are  for that sort of thing. Mind you, how seriously can you take the advice of a nation that invented the 'Hawaiian'...





I know what a Brazilian and a Hollywood is but what is a 'Hawaiian'.


Murt


----------



## ClubMan

Had an _Aldi _part baked _Ciabatta _last night and it was very nice. It looks like they changed the recipe and it was a lot lighter than the ones they used to sell before.


----------



## Max Hopper

Lidl has brought bread baking mixes (Bauern/country, Mehrkorn/'Vital' (multi-grain), and Ciabatta/ciabatta) to Ireland (1Kg/2 loaves).

Use to bring 5 or 6 packages back from Germany every trip.  At €0.59 they were a bargain. Somehow the Irish price rose to €1.59.  Still, for breads that cannot be had elsewhere...

Requires ca. 2.5 hours to complete (total 'attention span' ca. 10 minutes).  Easy as pie to accomplish excellent results. Bauern mit Kümmel (caraway seeds) is the fav here.


----------



## ClubMan

Max Hopper said:
			
		

> Requires ca. 2.5 hours to complete (total 'attention span' ca. 10 minutes).


I'm sure that you can get help with that.


----------



## Holy Well

franmac said:
			
		

> What about the packets of bacon "mishapes" perfect for a good aul coddle available in both Aldi and Lidl at the cost of 1.99 .
> 
> Did youse have coddle on the North side or was it exclusive to the Liberties area ?


 
Coddle is a Dublin-wide Dish. 

My Mother used to make it & she's from Phibsboro, and my Grandmother made it, and she's from the Libo's, so I don't think it's confined to there.


----------



## kazbah

I adore the Aldi Specially Selected Red Pepper Pesto.  Yummy stired into their uber cheap Penne with some of their light mayo stirred through too.  They also have gorgeous Foccacia.  It's in the chill section between the cold meats and the cheeses.  Their pasta sauces are very good.

I got a disgusting Chunky Tomato hot cup thing in a carton so it comes with it's own container for "on the go.  It was rancid.  Really powdery and just horrible.

I didn't think much as the Aldi Luxery Creamy Vanilla ICecream either though.

You can't go wrong with 6 x 500ml bottles of Irish Spring water for €1.79 though.

I also love their fresh juices, not from concentrate - 750ml for €1.09 - comes in apple, pineapple & orange - all lovely.

I always get all the cleaning products in Aldi or Lidl.


----------



## allendog

Holy Well said:
			
		

> Coddle is a Dublin-wide Dish.
> 
> My Mother used to make it & she's from Phibsboro, and my Grandmother made it, and she's from the Libo's, so I don't think it's confined to there.


 
I recall eating coddle in a friend's house about 25 years ago - in Drumcondra - no, it's not Bertie's mammy ....

Allendog (Southsider)


----------



## Guest127

that chunky hot tomato is poor alright. but the Thai chicken soup with red peppers and lemongrass is well worth trying. think it might be top of the range by aldi prices ie its either 79c or 99c. but well worth it imo.


----------



## Max Hopper

Nürnburg sausages (two-pack). Boiled 3 minutes. Served with Lidl's Dijon Moustard (excellent with thin slices of fresh-baked Lidl Bauernbrot!)

Now when will they bring sauerkraut to these shores?


----------



## kazbah

I can report Aldi fresh soup - tomato and pepper is yummy - I heated it up in work today for my lunch.


----------



## Turqoise

Kazbah,

Thanks for the tip.



			
				kazbah said:
			
		

> I adore the Aldi Specially Selected Red Pepper Pesto.


 
I tried the red pesto at the weekend and can now second your recommendation. I have tried the green pesto in the past and it was fine, but the red pesto is definitely tastier.

Turqoise


----------



## kazbah

Turqoise said:
			
		

> I tried the red pesto at the weekend and can now second your recommendation. I have tried the green pesto in the past and it was fine, but the red pesto is definitely tastier.


 
I'm addicted!  It goes into everything - I got one of their home backed ciabattas and put the pesto on it with Aldi salami and aldi grated cheese and made my own homemade pizza type things - delish.

I made red pepper wedges over the weekend - I roasted potato wedges, peppers, shallots, cherry tomatoes and sundried tomatos with lots of pesto - gorgeous.

Pasta 'n' Pesto is a great store cupboard dinner when you have no food in!

I'll probably be sick of it soon but in my opinion it's my favourite product from Aldi/Lidl.  (chocolate aside maybe  )


----------



## Sago

I do our weekly shopping in Aldi - it's great get all the basics for much cheaper than the other stores.
I agree that Lidl doesn't have the same quality of stock.
Since starting to shop in Aldi every week we are saving over 100.00 pw on groceries.
We purchase all our cleaning products there also - and they are just as effective as the mainstream brands.
I will agree with the beans issue - not at all tasty!


----------



## boogaloo

Has anyone tried the new spinach topped pizzas in Lidl - good or bad? What are the nicest pizzas in aldi in your opinion? (saw goats cheese one at weekend in the freezer section, looked nice?)


----------



## kazbah

I got a fresh Meat Feast in the chill cabinet in Aldi and it was lovely but I put extra cheese on it myself.  I think it was only €0.99.


----------



## gauloise

Three weeks ago I did my shopping in Tescos and it came to €399.00 granted there were a few extras in there but only about €60.00 worth..my horrified husband did the shopping the following week in Aldi and spent €180.00 and actually got more! While there are some items I will only buy by brand ie coffee I have decided to try where possible to shop here..interestingly they have a Xmas Cake with almost identical packaging and identical nutritional info to one I bought in M&S (of course a lot cheaper) and we bought a black pudding in LIDL that had the same EU  Identifier number as Shaw's (tasted like Shaws too!). Presumably some items are supplied by well known brand names but packaged differently.


----------



## boogaloo

thanks Kazbah, so not in the freezer section, in the fridge beside the cheese + soups etc.? 
Any rec's for a veggie option? (boyf is going to love your idea of a meat fest though, his idea of heaven )


----------



## kazbah

boogaloo said:
			
		

> thanks Kazbah, so not in the freezer section, in the fridge beside the cheese + soups etc.?
> Any rec's for a veggie option? (boyf is going to love your idea of a meat fest though, his idea of heaven )


 
Exactly it was with the soups and stuff - that's the only one I tried.
I don't have a freezer - shock horror 
So it's all fresh stuff for me.
Any of the Lidl fresh ones I had were nice too - expecially a prioscuitto (sp?) one.
I haven't tried any of the veggie ones - I think once the base and the sauce or fine the different toppings will be grand.


----------



## europhile

gauloise said:
			
		

> and we bought a black pudding in LIDL that had the same EU Identifier number as Shaw's (tasted like Shaws too!).


 
Does anyone have a link which lists these EU numbers?


----------



## Guest127

the tomato puree that tesco sell ( buitonni?) has the same number as the aldi one. the aldi one is bigger and half the price.


----------



## Catz

Both the bourbon and the London Dry Gin from Lidl are perfectly drinkable.  Great price too.


----------



## kazbah

The Lidl vodka is nowhere near the quality of Smirnoff, Absolut, Boru and it gave me a worse than usual headache the following day. I have tried many of the white wines in both places, though never the cheapest in the range and found them all to be fine.

Oh and the pizza I mentioned is €1.69


----------



## brodiebabe

kazbah said:
			
		

> The Lidl vodka is nowhere near the quality of Smirnoff, Absolut, Boru and it gave me a worse than usual headache the following day. I have tried many of the white wines in both places, though never the cheapest in the range and found them all to be fine.
> 
> Oh and the pizza I mentioned is €1.69


 
I find the vodka has a strange taste to it, I find the lidl vodka to be undrinkable...... but I am a "Grey Goose" girl!


----------



## Cahir

The lidl Strawberry vodka is lovely!


----------



## europhile

I would imagine that you would need an untrained palate for that.


----------



## Cahir

europhile said:
			
		

> I would imagine that you would need an untrained palate for that.




It just tastes like pureed strawberries so if you like strawberries you'll like the strawberry vodka.  Wouldn't touch the wine in lidl - tried it once and developed a rash!


----------



## jonnyhotspur

Cahir said:
			
		

> It just tastes like pureed strawberries so if you like strawberries you'll like the strawberry vodka. Wouldn't touch the wine in lidl - tried it once and developed a rash!


 
Thats funny! If I get a rash i put Stawberry vodka on it and it seems to clear up.


----------



## pammiedd

Things I like from LIDL

Tiramisu flavoured ice cream
Walnut flavoured ice-cream
Vitamin (fruit flavoured ) ice-pops
Irwins wheaten square (brown bread) 
irwins muffins
irwins fruit soda bread
eggs, milk, mature cheddar (all cheaper)
cleaning products, particularly the W5 liquid for washing machines
fruit juices (especially the small 5 pack cartons great for the kiddies school lunch boxes)
Mineral water
peanuts
bags of hoppers (these are the same as peanut m & m's but only 99c for a large bag)
fruit and veg (cheaper)


----------



## europhile

Aldi no longer does the Alcafe coffee in the black packs.  Any opinions on the new products?


----------



## ClubMan

_Aldi _frozen crispy aromatic duck with plum sauce and pancakes. You have to add your own julienned carrot, cucumber and spring onion but yummmmmmmm........


----------



## BenGinaShui

Lidl is great for toliet rolls ,10 roles for 2-3 Euro, nappies are pretty good also, but maybe not for night use, kitchen roll. Drinking decaf coffee from there as I write and it's pretty ok (de caff is never brill). lovely icecream in Lidl. Avoid the ham cooked in maple sauce from Aldi it is ineditible, threw 2 packs out last week. Agree beans are ****e in both. In both can't go wrong with cup soups, bol sauce, tom sauce, Fruit , Veg - carefully selected, fruit juice, dilute juice. Cerial is v good in aldi, Special K berry type stuff lovely for half Sp K price, firelighters also good in Aldi, avoid the electronic stuff, it's muck generally. Got a Tevion phone for 12 quid for home office , takes batteries for handsfree, better volume on the ericom one I had with no batts! Crap product and muffled sound. Both are good for yougurts and cheese. Tried DVD's from Lidl high failure rate - avoid (Octron)


----------



## jdwex

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> <stuff about snotty milanese refusing to drink Lavezza>
> So I told him to eff off back home to his Mamma!


You should have given him coffee beans and a pepper grinder, and told him to get on with it!


----------



## ClubMan

BenGinaShui said:
			
		

> avoid the electronic stuff, it's muck generally. Got a Tevion phone for 12 quid for home office , takes batteries for handsfree, better volume on the ericom one I had with no batts! Crap product and muffled sound.


This is a gross generalisation. I and many others have bought electronic goods from both and found them to be as good as big brand name equivalents.


----------



## BillK

We tried the stirfry chicken recently at 84 pence abd thought it was would be good value at twice the price. Called something like Nasi Garong.


----------



## europhile

europhile said:
			
		

> Aldi no longer does the Alcafe coffee in the black packs.  Any opinions on the new products?



Sorry, I  wasn't very clear.  I meant the new coffee products.


----------



## ClubMan

Are you sure that they haven't simply rebranded the old stuff? They seem to have done this with many of their existing/old products to make the packaging look a bit more upmarket. Fancier label - same contents.


----------



## Max Hopper

> ...simply rebranded the old stuff? They seem to have done...


Can you substantiate this?


----------



## ClubMan

Yes.


----------



## europhile

The knife block which Aldi is selling from yesterday is very good value.  Tis very fancy looking.


----------



## maebee

> I got Cappucinos in Aldi and they were dire.


 

I bought Cappuccinos in Aldi last week and have had the mother and father of a migraine ever since. Got the same mad headache from their Irn Bru type drink last year. Beware ! There's some very dodgy additives in their products


----------



## heracles

My husband says the razor blades are much cheaper than anywhere else and are very good


----------



## ClubMan

maeveker@eir said:
			
		

> I bought Cappuccinos in Aldi last week and have had the mother and father of a migraine ever since. Got the same mad headache from their Irn Bru type drink last year. Beware ! There's some very dodgy additives in their products


Instant cappuccinos are muck regardless of the brand in my opinion.


----------



## Henny Penny

The peanut butter in Aldi is really good.


----------



## ClubMan

Frozen spare ribs in _Aldi _are pretty crap. Tried them at the weekend. Stick to the butchers.


----------



## TarfHead

maeveker@eir said:
			
		

> .. Beware ! There's some very dodgy additives in their products


 
Hmmmm

I had one of my worst ever hangovers on the morning after drinking about 6 (25cl) bottles of Brasserie beer.

Haven't bought beer in ALDI since.

FWIW - I had 3 cans (50cl) of Becks at home on Saturday night and had a clear head on Sunday so I don't think my beer tolerance was the issue.


----------



## ClubMan

maeveker@eir said:
			
		

> I bought Cappuccinos in Aldi last week and have had the mother and father of a migraine ever since. Got the same mad headache from their Irn Bru type drink last year. Beware ! There's some very dodgy additives in their products


 Care to expand on that? Any additives are surely regulated/authorised for use in the _EU_? What specific additives are you referring to and which have you positively identified as the cause of your migraines?


----------



## Lingua

Aldi - streaky bacon, (if they'r salty, buy Lidl cider to wash down), mini pizzas, spare ribs (delicious), french sauces, chocolate of many sorts, choc pudding........all streets ahead of what the usual supermarket offers.  Never ever shop in Londis or Centra.
kaygo


----------



## mayotom

kaygo said:
			
		

> Aldi - streaky bacon, (if they'r salty, buy Lidl cider to wash down), mini pizzas, spare ribs (delicious), french sauces, chocolate of many sorts, choc pudding........all streets ahead of what the usual supermarket offers. Never ever shop in Londis or Centra.
> kaygo


 
Agree totally, lidl have great Belgian chocolates. the beer and wine are great. fruit and Veg are probably the best out there. fresh every morning. way ahead of Londis or Centra\Supervalue.


----------



## Betsy Og

The Lidl beer doesnt tend to be great.

I got loadsa Stella from Lidl for a do ages ago and with cases of it left I tip away through it before it goes stale (to thrown out beer would be against my religion).

Even with it being a branded beer it doesnt taste the mae west so I'm not finding it that easy to get through (which is saying something!).

Usually I find the wine ok but got a Chablis yesterday and its fairly dull (and it wasnt even majorly cheapo).


----------



## Carpenter

My father reckons the Lidl bottled beer tends to go flat pretty quick.  I've seen those mini kegs- they'd be good for a party- has anyone tried it?  I'm waiting for Lidl to repeat their small saw table offer (around €200).  My father got one and it's pretty good for the dough.


----------



## BillK

Lidl lager is fine for cooking with.


----------



## franmac

Carpenter said:
			
		

> My father reckons the Lidl bottled beer tends to go flat pretty quick. I've seen those mini kegs- they'd be good for a party- has anyone tried it? I'm waiting for Lidl to repeat their small saw table offer (around €200). My father got one and it's pretty good for the dough.


 
I tried the mini keg last summer and it was really nice and using the long narrow beer glasses that were also bought there we got lots of refills.
They are very good value.


----------



## Cahir

I didn't think there was much taste off the mini kegs beer so I wouldn't be in a hurry to buy one again.

Lidl often do a box of 25 shots for €12.99 (recently reduced to €7.99) and they're really nice.  Three flavours - vodka & fig, whiskey & cream and something else.


----------



## mayotom

Carpenter said:
			
		

> My father reckons the Lidl bottled beer tends to go flat pretty quick. I've seen those mini kegs- they'd be good for a party- has anyone tried it? I'm waiting for Lidl to repeat their small saw table offer (around €200). My father got one and it's pretty good for the dough.


 
Got the mini Keg a couple of times. good for a party. need to chill it overnight to get it really cool. The beer is good once chilled, but you will need to finish the keg within 2 days,it seem's to go off quickly once opened.

Tried the shots too. leathal stuff. great value though.


----------



## ciara_gmail

LIDL Good Stuff:-

Lambrusco is really tasty - only €2.49 for a 75cl bottle.
Choc chip cookies are the nicest ive ever tasted - €0.51
Last but not least...Lasagne - €3.70 (get about 3 decent portions too)
Dishwasher tabs - so much cheaper than anywhere ive seen
toilet rolls - if you can handle recycled, you get 10 rolls for €2

Bad:
Waffles (taste OK but 7 times out of 10 there's at 1/2 broken)
Mince (a bit bland)


----------



## ClubMan

The mini pancakes in _Aldi _(I think) are not bad. Mind you I made some from scratch this morning and the real thing is a lot better.


----------



## Guest127

the czech beer in aldi is very good. very similar in taste to staropramen but cheaper, though expensive by aldi standards


----------



## Cahir

Bought a pan in Lidl a good few weeks ago.  It's deep, with a lid and two small handles on the sides.  Last night one of the handles fell off so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Moses

Used this site for the first time 2 day, but for a very different serious reason, i was  nearly at wits end, on top of my depressing issue I have been out of work, on medical certs since last Sep., no sick scheme, living on 270 euro. wife got a job, great you might say, but hold on i say, she is to be paid a salary, have been cut down to 160 a week now and i still have to find 50 euro a week for petrol.......so the f'en beans are great. This page has given me the best laugh i have had in a long, long, long time. keep up the good work, ye might even get a novel out of it.
Thanks Again


----------



## onekeano

Moses said:
			
		

> Used this site for the first time 2 day, but for a very different serious reason, i was  nearly at wits end, on top of my depressing issue I have been out of work, on medical certs since last Sep., no sick scheme, living on 270 euro. wife got a job, great you might say, but hold on i say, she is to be paid a salary, have been cut down to 160 a week now and i still have to find 50 euro a week for petrol.......so the f'en beans are great. This page has given me the best laugh i have had in a long, long, long time. keep up the good work, ye might even get a novel out of it.
> Thanks Again



That says it all


----------



## ClubMan

Cahir said:
			
		

> Bought a pan in Lidl a good few weeks ago.  It's deep, with a lid and two small handles on the sides.  Last night one of the handles fell off so I wouldn't recommend it.


Bring it back - they normally have a no quibble money back guarantee even if the goods were simply not to your liking. However they are obliged to give you a refund if the goods were faulty anyway.


----------



## ClubMan

Moses said:
			
		

> This page has given me the best laugh i have had in a long, long, long time.


Eh???


----------



## Cahir

ClubMan said:
			
		

> Bring it back - they normally have a no quibble money back guarantee even if the goods were simply not to your liking. However they are obliged to give you a refund if the goods were faulty anyway.




Didn't keep the receipt.  I can still use the pan but just can't lift it up.


----------



## gauloise

Have just checked the labels of Aldi's crumbed ham by "Brannigans"..its nutriotional content is identical to that of Shaws crumbed ham and the packaging carries the same code IRL P310 EEC..does anyone know the significance of these codes ? It would appear that this is the same product rebranded as is the case with many others.


----------



## ClubMan

Cahir said:
			
		

> Didn't keep the receipt.  I can still use the pan but just can't lift it up.


 Any proof of purchase will do - e.g. if you paid by _Laser/CC _then a stub should do. In practice _Lidl/Aldi _tend to sell stuff not available elsewhere and are generally pretty good at taking things back on a no quibble basis even without a receipt.


----------



## northsideboy

Would anyone recommend the digital camera as advertised by Aldi for this Thursday?


----------



## Murt10

franmac said:
			
		

> I tried the mini keg last summer and it was really nice and using the long narrow beer glasses that were also bought there we got lots of refills.
> They are very good value.





Even better value at the monent. They are special offer at E9.99

[broken link removed]

Murt


----------



## CCOVICH

northsideboy said:
			
		

> Would anyone recommend the digital camera as advertised by Aldi for this Thursday?



You might be better off posting in the IT, Broadband, Digital Cameras etc section with more specifics (it looks ok to me for the price).


----------



## ClubMan

The problem with some cheap and cheerful digital cameras is the quality of the lens. Much of the technology used in digital cameras is commodity stuff but sometimes the established camera manufacturers excel in terms of lens quality. This is why I bought a _Canon (PowerShot A520) _a while ago instead of a generic or cheaper make.


----------



## europhile

Aldi's pumpernickel-style bread.  It's branded Meierbaer and is called Wholemeal Rye Bread.  69c.  Seven slices in the pack.  Keeps for months unopened.  A good store cupboard standby.  Great with hummus.


----------



## bankrupt

Aldi's spinach & ricotta tortelloni (both the fresh and freeze-dried) are very good, their mozzarella is good too.


----------



## Judybaby73

I love the cheap french beer! Absolutely yum yum!!! 24 bottles of fink= 10euro ....excellent!!!!


----------



## deniz

I love luxury topped frozen salmon from Aldi and Crema di Vienna ice cream from Lidl.They are delicious!


----------



## brian.mobile

Mate got a great set of Golf Clubs for under 200.00 

Included the bag and caddy.

BM


----------



## ClubMan

brian.mobile said:
			
		

> Included the bag and caddy.


I thought that slavery was illegal!?


----------



## dubinamerica

we bought the power washer and accessory in Aldi last Sunday (total of 170/180 euros for both) compared to exact same accessory in argos and similar power washer (which wasn't as good spec as the one in Aldi although same brand) this was a great price.   Seems good for sortof 'one off' type stuff. Actually -does anyone know if the nappies from Aldi (and also baby wipes) are any good ?


----------



## Marie M

They are just as good as say own brand Dunnes or Tescos, different than Pampers or Huggies, I would not use them on a young baby but for a bigger child they are ok.
Baby wipes are just like any cheap ones.


----------



## ClubMan

We found the _Aldi _nappies slightly better than the _Lidl _ones (second size up from a 6+ month old) although both were as good as bigger name brands to be honest.


----------



## dubinamerica

Grand - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Johnon71

*Aldi*
Sauvignon Blanc from Marborough,New Zealand a bargin at €5.99.

Also try thier Flamms from the freezer they are like pizza but from France and yummy.


----------



## roxy

This is a gread thread, never saw it before now!

Frozen Scampi from Lidl are lovely, frozen Crouqettes are hrrible, full of black bits!


----------



## envelope

the fink brau is ldl is grand, nice to have in fridge perfect size for a little taster. the nuts are great too pissachios and peanuts.


----------



## MonsieurBond

envelope said:


> the fink brau is ldl is grand, nice to have in fridge perfect size for a little taster.



Sorry, what is that in English?


----------



## ClubMan

A .


----------



## Crea

Since Aldi have moved to Limerick i've put on a load of weight.
Sitting here eating their Selected range crisps- the Thai ones are my fav.
Selected range of pizzas - yum.
Salad mixes, cheddar, cordial, veg, most of their chocs.
About the nappies the pull ups from Lidl are better than Aldi. The Aldi ones leak and if they get very wet fall down which the Lidl ones don't. You have to be a better parent when using the Aldi nappies


----------



## Numbs

The 6-packs of Bergadler German beer in Lidl were gorgeous and great value....better than miller/budweiser and all that other stuff. Then they went and changed it to something called Perlenbacher which is in nearly identical packaging but not near as nice. Biggest dissapointment of my year so far. Also try the blue packets of wafer/chocolate biscuits. I am completely addicted to them. Concur about the baked beans....absolute muck! Don't like their pizzas either.


----------



## Guest109

see they are now offering cheap one way flights , i use their pizza,s very often the meat ones that is beans seems ok to me


----------



## anseo

I buy the Tomato & Mascarpone pasta sauce from Aldi. Not too bad at all!
Nuts are ok and the musli yogurt is quite good at €.50. Lidl has good fruit and veg.

Personally, I can taste the cheapness. Lidl and Aldi are just like "own brand" stuff. Fine for Irish people without tastebuds.

Interesting article about German meat here:
http://service.spiegel.de/cache/international/0,1518,435268,00.html


----------



## ClubMan

anseo said:


> Interesting article about German meat here:
> http://service.spiegel.de/cache/international/0,1518,435268,00.html


What has this got to do with _Lidl _and _Aldi _in _Ireland_?  Many of their meat products are sourced locally as it happens.


----------



## Megan

Crea said:


> Since Aldi have moved to Limerick i've put on a load of weight.
> Sitting here eating their Selected range crisps- the Thai ones are my fav.
> Selected range of pizzas - yum.
> Salad mixes, cheddar, cordial, veg, most of their chocs.
> About the nappies the pull ups from Lidl are better than Aldi. The Aldi ones leak and if they get very wet fall down which the Lidl ones don't.
> *You have to be a better parent when using the Aldi nappies*


Like leaving them until they are very wet before changing.


----------



## RonanC

ClubMan said:


> What has this got to do with _Lidl _and _Aldi _in _Ireland_?  Many of their meat products are sourced locally as it happens.


 

as above, most of the Fruit, veg, fresh meat (chicken, ham, beef), bread & cheese comes from very reputable sources in ireland. Now i dont eat any Meat products so i cant really comment on the quality of them. I bad thing about the fruit and veg from Aldi is that they dont last very long after purchase.. tend to go off very fast when brought home and they dont print any use by dates or sell by dates in their fresh veg which is a bit annoying... 


I find the alot of the cereals in Aldi to be ver nice. The Milk is actually nicer than anything else around in my opinion. And I see people are still going on about the baked beans.. I tried them along with Heinz on the same day and to be honest didnt really notice much of a difference. 

The colslaw from Aldi is 100 times nicer than the same item found in Lidl..


----------



## RonanC

anseo said:


> Personally, I can taste the cheapness. Lidl and Aldi are just like "own brand" stuff. Fine for Irish people without tastebuds.


 
generally "own brand" stuff is made in the same factory as the "Branded" stuff and usually side by side too. 

Aldi or Lidl dont make any of the foods as far as i can make it out. they are made by companies and branded for them.


----------



## AMatt

Here's what I'd recommend off the top of my head.

Lidl:  
Fresh OJ (fridge section) - lovely stuff at €1.50.
Basmati rice
Aldi: 
Cereals: especially Benefit flakes (= Special K)
Mediterranean tortilla wraps
Frozen Duck with hoi-sin sauce and 'pancakes'.  Can't remember the exact name of this but it's superb!
Both:
I'd echo other sentiments about the fruit & veg being good although not long lasting.  However, have you ever wondered why stuff from elsewhere lasts much longer?  

The cheeses are always nice from both places too.  

Numbs post about the change from Bergadler to Perlenbacher in Lidl struck a chord with me.  The new stuff is ok, but the Bergadler was great. 

It seems as time goes by I'm buying more and more from Aldi/Lidl.  Quality/price is great, for most things. Every little helps as they say.


----------



## ClubMan

See _Eddie Hobbs _is urging shoppers to avoid _Dunnes _and go to _Tesco _- because of the way the two have reacted to the abolition of the _Groceries Order _- totally ignoring the fact that_ Lidl/Aldi_ are often cheaper than both for many goods...


----------



## Superman

Anyone like the jams? I rather enjoy the Apricot and Blackcurrant Jams in Lidl...


----------



## Guest127

strawberry and rasberry in aldi are good. strawberry in lidl is good. drinking water is half price in lidl compared with aldi. ( both Irish) agree about the benefit flakes. cashew nuts are a better size packet in aldi than lidl. canned sardines in both are as good as brand names and much cheaper. herrings in aldi are very good ( love the bar b que sauce one) camambert cheese is better in lidl. beer is better in aldi. (in my opinion, obviously)


----------



## Crea

Megan said:


> Like leaving them until they are very wet before changing.


 
Let me clarify before i'm put on the Bad Mammy step. 
Aldi nappies leak over night and hang around the knees in the mornings. Lidl ones don't but are bulkier during the day.

Dried herbs are a good buy in both shops.


----------



## sunrock

hi
fink brau is the carton of cheap beer bottles
in london i wouldnt go to lidl aldi _too crowded with poor people with trolleys full up_very  often
it was an unpleasant shopping experience with long qeues down the aisles
despite the fact the checkout girls were very fast
it was so much easier to go to asda tesco safeway etc jusy b4 closing time or about 11pm if opened all night  at this time there was usually lots of reduced prices  _esp for bread salads convience foods  roast chickens  etc as well as the weekly giveaway special offers -about half price
also the stores were sparkling and the customers werent all shabby in other words a nice shopping experience
however i have to admit enjoying my shopping experience in lidl aldi in ireland
they have agood range of foods some not normally available locally
of course they have alot of german stuff  some of which is very nice
anyway i like
chocs  200g hazelnut choc  89c
dog food   
video tapes
bratwursts
raisin nut mix 99c
doughnuts
feta cheese  lidl cows milk     but adi feta is better  greek cheese
sultanas
calif prunes dried  dont have anymore?

i like shopping so i like to shop around all the supermrkts
ive known hard times so have become a bargain hunter
now im a bit more money but sometimes its hard to lose the habit
anyway i think it is great that there is more choice
stollen cakes  around xmas time are delicious
happy shoppin


----------



## cork

How are these shops for Shampoo and toothpastes?


----------



## sunrock

cork said:


> How are these shops for Shampoo and toothpastes?


 
probably the same as a supermarket own brand i.e. not top quality but adequate if you are not too fussy or low in money
was in lidl yesterday as nearest aldi is 20 miles away
its true_eating chocs etc will put the weight on . best solution is to be disciplined when shopping _buy a bit less of the weighty stuff
in my experience the idea that you will buy a lot and ration it out at home doesnt work
anywAY BOUGHT alesto peanut 99c 500g      kp nuts are over 3 euros
nuts are nice roasted and salted  so cheap i also feed to dog
batteries 8 aa 3.99     in london mrkts can get 8 for 1.4 e   anyway bought as needed tho price in comparison is high
profiteroles lovely i.29    decided to leave doughnuts tho i know are very nice
wAnted to buy beer but i would like advice   which beer is best to buy in lidl?   bought tennents last week was nice but over 1 euro a can  
i know its aprice/quality thing
maybe better in tesco
didnt see any choc alco liquers . are there any

cottage cheese nice
pineapple juice very very nice95c
one of the things i like in supervalu  or tesco is the reduced bargain items or special offers often a great deal if the best before date is about to expire etc
in lidl usually set price  occasional reductions
yeah going to try out all the juice drinks solveta brand
i get a pain in my teeth an hour after eating a choc bar  its a classic pleasure pain and its focussing me a bit
does the sugar get into a cavity or what and the bugs get food so they start their activity   iguess bugs like chocs


----------



## RainyDay

Lidl's Tiramisu is yummy - I just worry that it doesn't have any storage instructions. Should I keep it in the fridge after opening? How long is it safe to keep it in the fridge?


----------



## ClubMan

How is it stored in the shop - e.g. on the shelf, in a refrigerated compartment or in the freezer? That is surely a clue as to how to store it at home.


----------



## DrMoriarty

I wonder how they store ...


----------



## ClubMan

I only want the kidneys myself - do I have to buy the whole thing? What a rip-off!


----------



## RainyDay

ClubMan said:


> How is it stored in the shop - e.g. on the shelf, in a refrigerated compartment or in the freezer? That is surely a clue as to how to store it at home.


It is not refrigerated in the shop.


----------



## Lyndan

I would refrigerate it, is there cream or cheese in it? If there is definately put it in the fridge


----------



## RainyDay

Lyndan said:


> I would refrigerate it, is there cream or cheese in it? If there is definately put it in the fridge



That was my instinct, Lyndan, but I was confused by the lack of refrigeration in the shop. I think it has mascarpone cheese inside. Any ideas how long this would last in the fridge?


----------



## ClubMan

[broken link removed] suggests that storage instructions should included where required. Maybe there are no "special" (whatever that means) storage instructions in this case?


> The essential information that must appear on the packaging of pre-packaged foodstuffs or on the attached label is as follows:
> 
> the name under which the product is sold
> the list of ingredients
> the quantity of certain ingredients
> the net quantity
> the date of minimum durability
> any special storage instructions or conditions of use
> the name or business name and address of the manufacturer or packager or of a seller within the European Union
> place of origin of the foodstuff if its absence might mislead the consumer to a material degree
> instructions for use where necessary
> beverages with more than 1.2% alcohol by volume must declare their actual alcoholic strength.


----------



## TarfHead

RainyDay said:


> Any ideas how long this would last in the fridge?


 
Here's a wacky off-the-wall suggestion ..

*JUST EAT IT !*


----------



## lemeister

The boxes of noodles with sauce from Aldi that you heat in the microwave are very nice.  Almost identical to the Sharwoods version and going by what's been said above, probably made by Sharwoods.  They sell for €1.49


----------



## ClubMan

Too salty for me - the originals and the _Aldi _versions.


----------



## Jimoslimos

Lidl Jaffa Cakes deserve a mention, not a patch on Jacobs tho but a lot better than most of the other brands.
Also their choc ice/magnums are quite nice


----------



## RainyDay

TarfHead said:


> Here's a wacky off-the-wall suggestion ..
> 
> JUST EAT IT !


It takes me about a week to get through the pack - hence my concerns about storage.


----------



## sulo

ajapale said:


> I dont drink tea but I hear that the tea in Lidl and Aldi is absolutely godawfull!


 
Personally, I find the Tea in Aldi lovely!!! 

Also at aldi: 
Recently purchased the Satay Chicken with Peanut DIP... OH MY GOD.. gorgeous!!!

Oh the caramel slices...mmmm lovely!!!


----------



## Murt10

Bought some alcohol free beer in Aldi called Dutch Malt. 40c a tin. 

Naturally it's not as nice as the real thing but a big improvement on 7up or the like.  It actually tastes better than Bud which is not saying much.


Murt


----------



## Northerngirl

The Blackforest Ham and Italian parma hams in Lidl are delicious and of very good quality. Also amazing is the Feta Cheese (though its from sheeps, not goats milk), and the green and red small jars of pesto are the best ever. Ive been buying them all in bulk.


----------



## Yachtie

I agree with everyone who said that most Aldi (sorry, I don't shop at Lidl) is produced by well known manufacturers and branded for Aldi. I love their juices (750ml cartons) not from concentrate, instant coffee, bottled water, dairy in general, cooked meats, frozen pizzas, bin liners, kitchen roll, J-cloths, etc. 

Yesterday I bought 7 bottles of very nice wine (tried it before) for just under €42.00. 

I often find it annoying when people say they wouldn't shop in Aldi or Lidl if their life depended on it. Generations of not necessarily poor cntinental Europeans grew up on this stuff.


----------



## sunrock

Just been to my local lidl and there are not doing as much business as i thought they would....the vg srore in the town is holding up surprisingly well. I suppose its because of the fresher foods available or the perception thereof....also maybe the snob factor in a provincial town.
Anyway i like the lidl 6 doughnuts frozen with cream center for 1.69
also of course their stollen cakes ... yummy
CHOCS  including alcohol filled chocs.....their 200g nut choc bars fina for 89c are great value  i even give some to the dog!
Actually the dog food is good value....however maybe other dog owners would like to comment on this.
I don`t buy bread in lidl,as i like my bread fresher or at least reduced.
The beetroots  in the plastic are good.
 i bought perlacher pils and its good but i think i`ll get a better deal in tesco,dunnes with special offers etc
German frankfurters and bratwursts very nice with dijon mustard.
and finally the solvina frit juices esp. pineapple ...  very nice.


----------



## delboy159

sunrock said:


> i bought perlacher pils and its good but i think i`ll get a better deal in tesco,dunnes with special offers etc


 
Thats the funny thing about the Lidl Pils (which I'm a fan of by the way), it's €7 for 6 bottles and you think to yourself that tecos, dunnes etc. have 22 bottles for €20 for brand beers now and again.
BUT the tesco/dunnes offers are generally for 330ml bottles, whereas the Lidl Pils are 500ml

So €20 for 22 bottles is 7.26 litres --- about €3 a litre 
and in Lidl its €21 for 18 bottles which is 9 litres ---- about 2.33 a litre.

Lild is actually way cheaper than the "offers" that the other stores have. And -- Lidls beer is there every week, not just at offer time...

Also, Pils adhere to German purity laws (no additives etc.) - which makes for easy drinking and lighter hangover..

While I'm on the great value thread... My father is a big fan of the Pils also and when he and my mum went to france they popped into Lidl there... The 6 pack of Pils (exactley the same beer) was something like €3 for the 6... he was shocked.. €7 was brilliant value in Ireland, but €3 made the whole trip to France worth while!!!! Makes you wonder why we pay what we pay!


----------



## ubiquitous

delboy159 said:


> The 6 pack of Pils (exactley the same beer) was something like €3 for the 6... he was shocked.. €7 was brilliant value in Ireland, but €3 made the whole trip to France worth while!!!! Makes you wonder why we pay what we pay!



One word: taxes


----------



## gurramok

Just to add that the viennetta in Lidl is flippin delicious and at 1 euro something, recommended.
Their only pizza which i like is the one in red packet(cant remember name), think its a 'pizza speciale'. Dont get the american style one, all crust!
The Schogetten chocolate is tops like all the choc there, and the crisps are quality.
The frozen fish\turkey\chicken are delicious, top notch.
As said already, the dishwasher tabs, washing powder, cleaning stuff, shampoo(Pool) are good.
Also the milk and apples and the green carton apple juice(apfelsaft) are good stuff!
The dog and cat food rules, the animals love them.

On the negative side, the bananas tend to go off too soon after buying them!


----------



## Propman

Avoid the Cotes du Rhones from Lidl ... just found four bottles in the wine rack I bought last Christmas which are/were undrinkable


----------



## ajapale

The aldi sorbet is yummie!


----------



## jrewing

The olive oil in both Aldi and Lidl is superior to the many (expensive) brands we tried from the main supermarkets...


----------



## Firefly

jrewing said:


> The olive oil in both Aldi and Lidl is superior to the many (expensive) brands we tried from the main supermarkets...


 

Not sure I agree...found them to smoke quickly when frying...


----------



## lemeister

Firefly said:


> Not sure I agree...found them to smoke quickly when frying...


I'd imagine this is the Extra Virgin Olive oil you were using?  If so, this will burn quicker than just normal Olive Oil, which can withstand higher heat.


----------



## Guest127

the virgin olive oil in aldi is superior to most other brands. I bought one of packs of spanners during the summer in aldi. usual kind of aldi thursday offer 25 different size of spanner for 5.99 ( figures are not necessarily accurate but you know the deals....) anyway yesterday I noticed a strong smell of kero around the boilerhouse door when I was out in the back garden. opened the door and there was a puddle of oil under the burner. decided to open the cover and take a look and after about 5 mins found out the exact place of the leak. out with the aldi spanners and after a few misses with wrong sizes , eureka, and got the drip sorted. 
aldi + €6, cu +€44 , plumber minus €50. not the usual aldi best buy I know. just hope I never have to use the drain unblocker I bought one other week


----------



## bankrupt

lemeister said:


> I'd imagine this is the Extra Virgin Olive oil you were using? If so, this will burn quicker than just normal Olive Oil, which can withstand higher heat.


 
I was not impressed by the extra virgin olive oil, is it the virgin olive oil you are recommending only?


----------



## ClubMan

cuchulainn said:


> not the usual aldi best buy I know. just hope I never have to use the drain unblocker I bought one other week


A special price tray of _Beamish_?


----------



## Guest127

that should do it alright.


----------



## santiago

I'll second the vote for the chocolate, although my nearest Lidl branch now is often out of stock of the 70% choc they used always have.


----------



## sunrock

I do like the chocolates in lidl.The fine brand has 200g bars for 86c_very good value and comes in roast hazelnut,fruit and almond etc.Also the bag of choc pralines with nuts-gran gala with pic of milk pail in front is delicious for 1.49.
I like the stollen cakes 2.99.
I HAVE NEVER tasted the pannetone cakes ....seem expensive at 5.99, but will no doubt reduce in price as they don`t seem to be moving...already down to 3.99....i`ll wait till after xmas and try one then.
I don`t buy much of their frozen food like meat products.
The frankfurters...about 10 for 1.49 are good value and very nice.
As i said before i though that lidl would do more buisness,...i`m in a rural area but maybe in cities there are much busier.
The jar of little musrooms in sunflower oil...antipasta...is quite good.


----------



## Guest127

anybody else manage to get that box of brandy chocs.(Alte Excellenz)? they were 99 pence sterling in newry lidl. I took a box thinking for 99p that they would be rubbish but they are very nice. plenty of brandy (16%) in them too.and there's 30 in a box so they are about 5c each. unbelievable value. there was cherry brandy ones too  but I didnt   get them.


----------



## sunrock

Yeah of course i got them for1.79 brandy liquers. The cherry ONES have less chocs but each has a cherry in the brandy center. To be honest the choc is not great...i`ve tasted better but maybe it`s not easy to have a brandy center with good choc.
The best plan is to buy a good bottle of sherry,not necessary in lidl.....anyway put some sherry in your mouth ,then take some milk choc in your mouth also and suck. The choc tastes ten times better than normal.Don`t know why,but if you don`t believe me ,try it!
The tinned fish are good,   sardines can always be mashed and put in pasta etc
Anyone bought the pannetone?
After xmas there will be lots of big reductions on items in the big supermrkts.I can wait until then to buy a lot of goodies.
dO THE BIG SUPERMRKTS LIKE TESCO AND DUNNES GIVE BIG REductions before closing time on xmas eve?


----------



## Guest127

they used to , especially on seasonal items. ie selection boxes, cheese boards, gillette shaving sets etc. notice that they don't appear to have many selection boxes in stock at present. I nearly always get a full gillette mach3 presentation pack for half price on 27th December. usually has everything in it, gel, aftershave new razor ( mean with the blades though but I get them in Newry anyway) and a carry case. usually sold for the price of the gel alone.


----------



## santiago

Aldi tomato purée is excellent. Only one ingredient: tomatoes. (No salt.)


----------



## bankrupt

Propman said:


> Avoid the Cotes du Rhones from Lidl ... just found four bottles in the wine rack I bought last Christmas which are/were undrinkable


 
Can anyone recommend any of the wine from either Aldi or Lidl?  I've purchased several different bottles, all has been rubbish.


----------



## llanon99

BillK said:


> We tried the stirfry chicken recently at 84 pence abd thought it was would be good value at twice the price. Called something like Nasi Garong.


 

It's Nasi Goreng, Malay for fry up  and yes it is good value


----------



## Pique318

bankrupt said:


> Can anyone recommend any of the wine from either Aldi or Lidl? I've purchased several different bottles, all has been rubbish.


 
Lidl sell an Aussie Shiraz Cabernet with a screw cap for about €5 or €6 and it's pretty nice.

Aldi used to do a Ile La Forge Shiraz which was dee-licious ! It was a tenner but well worth it . They have the Merlot in now for the same price which I haven't tried but if Merlot is your thing (not really mine), it's probably lovely.


----------



## gipimann

Moving from wine to washing (good, eh!), I recommend Lidl limescale tablets (brand name Adritt) for the washing machine.  About 4.50 for 51 tablets, heck of a lot better value than Calgon (about 7 euro for 30 tabs), and they work fine - no need for me to call out the TV plumber!


----------



## Cyrstal

The aussie shiraz is nice in Lidl(black bottle with silver map of Australia on it)  It's 5.99 I think.  In Aldi they do a nice dry white wine - St. Lucas - it's an argetinian sauvignon blanc - about 5/6 euro as well.


----------



## Trish2006

Mostly from Lidl (it's closer than Aldi)
Wine (try them all and pick your favourites).  I once paid €18 for a Montepulciano d'Abruzzo in a restaurant and found it fine and drinkable, found it in Lidl for about €4.50.  
Ice creams and sorbets - get used to the european style and creaminess and you'll never go back.
Cheese - remarkably cheap mozzarella (69c), brie, cottage cheese
Param, serrano, prosciutto - all far cheaper than anywhere else and very edible, aswell as the regular dulano deli style cooked ham.  Lovely stuff.  
Big tubs of natural low fat yoghurt.
Nappies (have saved so much over the last year) and wipes.
Cleaning products, even down to the scouring sponges.
Any chocolate, schogetten, mr.choc, etc. 
Love the cherry 'jaffa' cakes and the shortbread is lovely.  

Never get over the change I get when I think I've bought so much.

My bro and his wife got the hiking boots earlier this year, took them to New Zealand, wore them every day, glaciers, hills, wherever and say they were the best buy ever.  €15 and €10.  They had been looking at ones for nearly €100 each.
Husband has bought a few power tools for ridiculous prices in both Aldi and Lidl and swears by them.  The only one that broke down after a few uses was refunded no questions asked.  Great returns policy.

Really hate the attitude of 'I wouldn't shop there'.  Irish people are really so hung up about brand names.


----------



## Welfarite

tiger said:


> - all the special offers, that might be great value but you don't really need.  (I bought a web cam for €15, which is still in its box!




I bought one of those sit-up benches a few weeks ago. conversation at check out went:

Check out lad: I bought one of them last year.

ME: Any good?

COL: Yeah, great for hanging clothes on!


----------



## Guest127

was in aldi today and they appear to have dug  up the remnants of unsold christmas stock ie christmas cakes for €1.49 etc. not interested in them  but they also resurrected some of the guinness 24 x500 for under €36. sweet,  as cartman would  put it.


----------



## pansyflower

I got the shower rasio yesterday and am returning it today, it's much too flimsy.


----------



## Guest127

just sing like the rest of us.


----------



## RainyDay

Limes are 3 for 33c in Lidl, as opposed to 33c each in Superquinn. Guacamole, here I come....


----------



## Marion

I have recently discovered Lidl sardines. They are very nice and quite chunky. Sardines on toast anyone? 

Marion


----------



## Cahir

Got a car seat massager thing in Lidl yesterday and it's not bad.

They don't seem to have the toilet limescale tablets these days.


----------



## terrysgirl33

I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but I spotted a bread mix (for hand baking or breadmaker) in Lidl last Monday.  I tried the rye bread and it's quite tasty.

We also buy from Lidl (because Lidl is close to us):
Orange juice (seems to taste much nicer than most).
Nappies and wipes (of course!!).
Cleaning 'stuff', clothes washing liquid, washing up liquid, general purpose cleaner.
Bin bags.
Premium frozen cod.
Tinned fish, mackrel, sardines, herring, tuna.
Tinned tomatos.
Tomato puree (when available)
Chocolate (any that I have tried was good)
Breakfast cereal.
Deoderant
Baby wash
Kitchen paper
Toilet paper
Dishwasher tablets (and salt and rinse aid)
Toothpaste


Don't like:
Frozen peas, every now and then we got a funny taste from them.
Frozen chips, same reason.
The fruit and veg seemed to go off very fast.
Fabric conditioner (didn't like this at all)


----------



## ClubMan

terrysgirl33 said:


> Frozen peas, every now and then we got a funny taste from them.


Reminds me of the old _Tommy Cooper_ joke. Two cannibals are eating a clown that they just killed and cooked. One says to the other "Does this taste funny to you?".


----------



## Cahir

I also bought a net of onions yesterday and more than half of them were bad so I won't be buying them again.


----------



## ClubMan

Bring them back and get a refund.


----------



## Cahir

ClubMan said:


> Bring them back and get a refund.



I would if they weren't in the bin.


----------



## colin79ie

If you check which days the fresh fruit/veg is delivered then you won't go wrong. We have been getting our fruit and veg from Lidl for the past year or so and it has always been fresh and lasts as long as any other supplier's. And half the price!!


----------



## RonanC

Cahir said:


> I also bought a net of onions yesterday and more than half of them were bad so I won't be buying them again.


 

i've noticed that the Onions in Dunnes are usually pretty bad too......


----------



## Pique318

RonanC said:


> i've noticed that the Onions in Dunnes are usually pretty bad too......


 
and the strawberries, and the cheese, and the yoghurt, and and.....


----------



## ClubMan

Cahir said:


> I would if they weren't in the bin.


In that case (assuming you don't want to retrieve them) just complain the next time you go there. There's a good chance that you will get a refund.


----------



## Guest122

Must say almost everything in Aldi and Lidl are as good as their equivalent in Dunnes, Tescos etc. 
It is easier to list things I don't like from them.

Tins of spaghetti – taste rank
Tins of strawberries – more juice than fruit

That's about it

BB


----------



## TarfHead

There was a review of Corn Flakes in the Irish Times yesterday and the ones sold in LIDL were given the same rating (3/5) as Kelloggs.

When they grossed up the price to cost per KG, the LIDL ones were less than €3 per KG while Kelloggs more than €8.


----------



## ClubMan

The _Dunnes _ones were marginally cheaper than the _Lidl _ones and got the same rating. What idiot writes those _IT Pricewatch _reviews though - "the [_Dunnes_] plastic bag enclosing the flakes was a bit flimsy which hindered pouring somewhat" and "the [_Lidl_] box is and odd shape which may not suit all cupboards"?


----------



## Violet Rose

Lidl brand weetabix is grand... kids eat it and their porridge "Oats oh so easy!" they are perfect, orange juice, marg, butter, milk cheese, ham - beans a bit wary... although they now stock heniz  - so can get everything in the one shop.. great on the pocket too!!!


----------



## Tarquin

Cahir,


----------



## jrewing

"They also do this delicious pack of 4 caramel and shortcake squares that my better half buys (and eats all herself!) "

Those things are so bloody good they are sinful and should be banned.....

"Down with that sort of thing!", "Careful Now"  !!!


----------



## kilomike

Wife bought striploin steak in Lidl today, she thinks it's new line. It is Irish beef €15.99 a kilo, bit decadent for a Wednesday but boy was it scrumptious! Highly recommended. Will be returning.


----------



## Auntie

My cat used to like the dry cat food from Lidl that comes in the 2kg bag
Then it disappeared off the shelves for ages and now it's back.....
He won't touch it.


----------



## ClubMan

Auntie said:


> My cat used to like the dry cat food from Lidl that comes in the 2kg bag
> Then it disappeared off the shelves for ages and now it's back.....


Why does your cat live on a shelf?


----------



## emmt

Had same problem with the Aldi cat food. My cat loved the original stuff - cant remember what it was called - and then they changed it to Supercat and he wont touch it. Luckily, he's a discerning wee lad and having gone through whiskas, purina etc etc, he settled for the Lidl stuff in the silver packaging. (Are we mad or wha'?? - Rhetorical question, NO need for replies or commentary!!)


----------



## Auntie

> Why does your cat live on a shelf?


----------



## Guest127

aldi had a 7 tool pack for sale yesterday for 5.99. when I say 7 its really 4 with 3 sets of spare blades. theres a big wide scraper which they say is for removing paint from glass but mrs cu will use it on the ceramic top. theres 'bendy' stanley knife, ( 10 spare blades and you know how expensive those are) a trimming knife with 10 spare blades and a  thing that could be used as either a scraper or  for filling cracks/holes etc/. ( the green bin collection was this morning and I recycled the cardboard backing so I don't know exactly what the tools are called but bar the triming knife all the rest are useful to me anyway, so for 5.99 it as a bargain.)


----------



## jrewing

Good deal. Especially as I paid 5.99 for the same "thing that could be used as either a scraper or for filling cracks/holes etc/" in a DIY shop a few weeks ago..

Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## messedaround

Hi All , shop in Lidl mostly 
started just running in for a few bits , toilet/kitchen roll etc but now i do my main shop there and "pop" into tesco for the stuff i wont scrimp on like tea ,coffee and bread ,nice smelling washing powder!!!!

here,s what i buy ...
Dishwasher tabs 
toilet rolls (aloe vera) 
kitchen rolls 
shower gel (cien , happy) gorgeous !!
pack of ten kids juices (sooo much cheaper) 
6 breaded chicken fillets (very tasty) 
frozen pasta meals (spag bol with penne) v.nice 
Fresh pizzas are gorgeous (add ur own stuff to them) 
biscuits are gorgeous (the wafer and choc ones ) 
ice-cream hazelnut ,mmnnn 
thier pancake mix in a container ,just add water ,v.nice 
frozen whole prawns 
choco rice & weetabix ,my kids luv em 
all of their chocolate is delicious 
egg mayo in a tub , gorgeous !! 
Cien nappies are excellent 
frozen chicken wings are to die for !! spicy or extra spicy 
Bottle of rose wine , 4.99 good value 

*Dont like* 
w.powder , smells of NOTHING 
beans 
wafer ham , yuk ,slimy horrible 
sausage rolls , rotton 
tea/coffee yuk 
baby wipes are crap 
bread is NEVER fresh and tastes weird 
Razor blades "quote"  them things make leave my face lookin like a road in the arsehole of kerry " 
mens deodorant in silver can smells like flyspray !!


----------



## pjq

Both Lidl and Aldi have a page (.de) dedicated to products tested by the German Consumer Org. Their products frequently do better than the big name brands.
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

I'm not sure if we get any of the Aldi products here , much of their stuff on sale here looks very "english" 
pjq


----------



## keeva00

*Aldi has just opened up down here where I live  - so decided to drop down a few days ago  - 

For anyone who has a  taste for crunchy peanuts (was going to just say nuts!!!) anyway you must try out CRISPY BITES Biscuits! they are little biscuits make up of sunflower seeds raisins peanuts oats flakes hazelnuts & honey sooooo tasty great if your trying to keep off the owl choc bics - they are in a see-through bag you mush try!

My other best buy in Aldi is the Juicy & Succulent Grapes they are the sweetest seedless grapes I have ever tried !

My last best buy is in Lidl  - Now I am sure this ham is a fav with a lot of people (everyone I know just goes in to Lidi to buy this Ham - the make is Dulano & its Smoked Peppered Roast Ham I would eat the whole pack down in one go & always have a stock of it in the fridge!!

So heres my list  - 

Aldis 
Crispy Bites Biscuits
Juicy & succulent seedless grapes

Lidl
Smoked Peppered roast Ham

you wont be disappointed
keeva

*


----------



## Murt10

jrewing said:


> "They also do this delicious pack of 4 caramel and shortcake squares that my better half buys (and eats all herself!) "
> 
> Those things are so bloody good they are sinful and should be banned.....
> 
> "Down with that sort of thing!", "Careful Now"  !!!



Unfortunately, I think if you take a look at the content you might see why they taste so nice. Have to agree though - georgeous. Problem for me is that it's hard no to eat the whole 4 when you open the pack. They sort of seem to evaporate.


Murt


----------



## sunrock

Murt10 said:


> Unfortunately, I think if you take a look at the content you might see why they taste so nice. Have to agree though - georgeous. Problem for me is that it's hard no to eat the whole 4 when you open the pack. They sort of seem to evaporate.
> 
> 
> Murt


The shortcakes with caramel fudge and trifle biscuit base and supposedly milk choc topping do taste nice but they cost 1.69e for the 4....very expensive!....i won`t be buying them again.
The complete dog food..2.5 k for 2.35 wasn`t available on my last visit....however there is a new 3kilos for 5e.
THE sardines and other fish in the tray cans are very good..can put in pasta etc.
I must admit i do enjoy the deals and bargains and discounted items in tesco,dunnes etc....in lidl just low prices!


----------



## gipimann

To free up some calories for the yummy stuff mentioned earlier, try the Aldi Low Fat smoked ham (Be Light)...it's delish!
If you're feeling decadent, buy the lovely grapes that keeva00 recommended and wrap them in the smoked ham!!.


----------



## ClubMan

_Aldi/Lidl _as well as _Tesco/Dunnes _and probably other supermarkets sell milk at 2L for €1.19. _Tesco _also has 3L for €1.79. That's €0.60 per litre which hammers the local convenience stores where I have seen milk for up to twice that per litre!


----------



## pjq

FYI , dairy farmers get 26.5c / litre for their effort and overnight between the Co-op and Supermarket another 33.5c of _value_ has been added to the Tesxo 3l best value milk. How does little TEsco do it? 
pjq


----------



## ClubMan

pjq said:


> FYI , dairy farmers get 26.5c / litre for their effort and overnight between the Co-op and Supermarket another 33.5c of _value_ has been added to the Tesxo 3l best value milk. How does little TEsco do it?
> pjq


Maybe some of this money is _EU _subsidies and not borne by the retailer or the consumer?

Note that _Tesco _are *joint *best value at €0.60/litre with the other stores mentioned.


----------



## DrMoriarty

ClubMan said:


> _Aldi/Lidl _as well as _Tesco/Dunnes _and probably other supermarkets sell milk at 2L for €1.19. _Tesco _also has 3L for €1.79. That's €0.60 per litre which hammers the local convenience stores where I have seen milk for up to twice that per litre!


Even my 'favourite' SPAR have been forced to introduce own-brand milk — about €1.40/2l, I think.

Worth remembering that all this started only when Lidl/Aldi came to town. Before that, Tesco & Dunnes were charging exactly the same price for milk as the small grocers.


----------



## ClubMan

To be fair some small local shops (around our way at least) were selling _NI _(e.g. Strathroy) milk cheaper than the larger retailers years ago.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Ah shure we wouldn't have any truck with them Nordie cows, down here in the Golden Vale... 
We like our milk full of the natural goodness we're rich in.


----------



## ClubMan

DrMoriarty said:


> We like our milk full of the natural goodness we're rich in.


You don't notice that stuff if you put the milk on _Coco Pops_.


----------



## doyler

Nappies and baby wipes excellent value


----------



## JStacker

I know what I'd LIKE to buy in LIDL and ALDI and it's their bread mix!
After years of being bombarded with bread making machines I finally gave in and bought one. For a while all was rosy. I was in fresh bread heaven evry morning for breakfast.
NOW CAN'T GET BREAD MIX, THEY STOPPED DOING IT!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tesco and Dunnes mix consists of flour and baking powder. I'm actually a qualified baker and let me tell you that very little you can buy in this country actually qualifies as bread, most of it is either usefull for scouring pots or re-lining the brakes on your car, just don't eat it. And don't even get me started on food in general in Ireland.
Along come two chain of German supermarkets and supply me with bread mix actually containing rye flour, yeast and sour dough. The way it should be. The proper way.
But it was just a big, horrible tease to get us all hooked and to spend money on some machines that probably are the remnants of scrapped russian tanks.
Now proud owner of large, ugly doorstop that's completly useless, all I get from ALDI, LIDL is deafening silence.
I guess my main complaint is the way goods appear/dissappear from the shelves in a completely random and arbitrary manner without one iota of thought for the customer, as long as they make their money they're ok and sure, what else counts?


----------



## pjq

JStacker said:


> I And don't even get me started on food in general in Ireland.


Have to agree , bread , sausage etc. MANUFACTURED to the English "standard". What does surprise me is a baker using bread mix ? 
pjq
PS if its a question of flour , try the polish shops .


----------



## aldark

JStacker said:


> I know what I'd LIKE to buy in LIDL and ALDI and it's their bread mix!


 
Why do you need to use pre-mixed flour etc to use in a bread machine?  It's very simple to either use the recipe booklet that comes with all bread machines or adapt your own?  Most days I make different types of bread and cake with lidl's bifinett machine and havn't had any complaints yet!


----------



## gipimann

JStacker said:


> I know what I'd LIKE to buy in LIDL and ALDI and it's their bread mix!


 
I was in my local Lidl (Drogheda) this evening and they had several packets of bread mix in various flavours (multi grain, sesame seed....)
Get them while they're hot!!


----------



## franmac

The frozen lamb shanks in Aldi are great value at 5.99 for two. 

In individual bags in a mint sauce they can be boiled in the bag microwaved or roasted in the oven. 

They look quite small but as the price of lamb is crazy there is a lot more meat on them as you will get on cutlets or chops and they are delicious.


----------



## JStacker

Well, I could of course easily make bread myself, however there is a problem.
First you need wheat flour. No problem there. Dried yeast. Easy enough to come buy. But then it gets tricky.
Rye flour (Not shredded rye) is virtually unknown here. Dried sour dough unheard of. Easy enough make white bread, no problem, but the German variety near impossible, unless you want to buy shredded rye (but where?), run it through a mill, set some of it aside, mix it with water, wait for it to turn and use it a sour dough.
And so the entire operation has spiralled from emptying a packet into a machine into a full-blown process over several days to get a loaf of bread.
I have actually imported some proper bread mix from Germany and so far it's happiness all round.
Haven't been to my local LIDL, so will check to see if they got some.
Just don't ring their (lack of) service line.


----------



## pjq

Defending LIDL crappy call line 

I got a Satellite box from LIDL 2 years ago , when it broke down I left a message on their line , they called me back and one day later the German manufacturer called and told me where to ..... send it for repair . 
pjq


----------



## coolaboola

Hi JS,  

My local Lidl (Greenhills Road, Tallaght) is still stocking the bread mixes (thought they have moved them to a new place in the shop - they're now beside the teas and coffees near the checkouts).  I do agree that Lidl and Aldi are very unpredictable about what they stock (but then so is my local Superquinn who are regularly out of such 'exotic' things as rocket, basil, beansprouts and baby spinach, not to mention tinned tomatoes and wholewheat pasta!) 

But you can find all the ingredients to make your own bread without resorting to mixes in Dublin.   I know that health food shops (The Hopsack in Rathmines being my local) stock rye flour (and lots of other types of flour), fresh yeast and sourdough starter.  

I'm just now listening to my Lidl breadmaker churing away making a seed and grain molasses bread for my lunch.  Yum!

Happy baking!

c


----------



## ClubMan

gipimann said:


> I was in my local Lidl (Drogheda) this evening and they had several packets of bread mix in various flavours (multi grain, sesame seed....)
> Get them while they're hot!!


_Lidl _in _Blanch _and _Moore Street _always seem to have these bread mixes.


----------



## JStacker

coolaboola said:


> Hi JS,
> 
> My local Lidl (Greenhills Road, Tallaght) is still stocking the bread mixes (thought they have moved them to a new place in the shop - they're now beside the teas and coffees near the checkouts).  I do agree that Lidl and Aldi are very unpredictable about what they stock (but then so is my local Superquinn who are regularly out of such 'exotic' things as rocket, basil, beansprouts and baby spinach, not to mention tinned tomatoes and wholewheat pasta!)
> 
> But you can find all the ingredients to make your own bread without resorting to mixes in Dublin.   I know that health food shops (The Hopsack in Rathmines being my local) stock rye flour (and lots of other types of flour), fresh yeast and sourdough starter.
> 
> I'm just now listening to my Lidl breadmaker churing away making a seed and grain molasses bread for my lunch.  Yum!
> 
> Happy baking!
> 
> c




Nice one! I would have previously said that if I find sour doe in Ireland I will cut off my right leg and beat myself to death with it, so thank God I didn't!
Will go and check it out.
My problem is I'm in Clare and the shops here are stocked for "country gentleman", i.e. Hang Sangers and manure and anything more exotic is the preserve of speciality food stores and health food shops.
As the say in Germany "Was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht"
(What the farmer doesn't know, he doesnt' eat)
But it's improving all the time here and Limerick city is somewhat better stocked and has lots of Polish, Russian, etc... shops, so will go hunting today!


----------



## sunrock

How much did the lidl bread maker cost and are they still stocking them?
The price of bread is getting ridiculous and would like to start baking.
Bought their 34c pans, just to feed the dogs mind as i don`t like.
 The granary pan at 99c is nice.
What about the cook in oven baguettes 6 pack.....i tried some but felt the iinside didnt bake as well as outside...maybe my oven isn`t hot enough.
Oh got the californian   depitted prunes 2.49...very nice.
Have decided to avoid their delicious cheap choc bars as i get toothache...i guess its the pleasure and pain thing!
The panetto cakes..are they worth buying?


----------



## ClubMan

You don't knead, sorry - need, a dedicated bread maker to bake bread.


----------



## BrenG

But you do Knead the dough!


----------



## evan

I think Aldi better than Lidl, they used to stock a french beer , i think it was 12 bottles for 6 euro. It was a real french brand (brasserie)and was very nice. Now they have stopped selling this and their french beer is specially brewed and packed for Aldi. This is not as nice even though a bit cheaper. All the supermarkets do not stock genuine french brands, just french beer brewed especially for each supermarket. Its a pity not possible to get this brand again


----------



## sunrock

ClubMan said:


> You don't knead, sorry - need, a dedicated bread maker to bake bread.


HI clubman...you were obviously dying to get that pun in!
I am a bit lazy and would like to try out the bread making machine and would appreciate peoples experience of it.


----------



## coolaboola

Me again! JS, happy hunting.  I know some of the health food and 'gourmet' deli's stock Blazing Salads breads which include a few sourdough varieties too.

Sunrock, Lidl breadmaker c. €35.  I've used mine for a few breads and it seems to work pretty well.  You do end up with big holes in the bottom of the loaves from where the kneading paddles go in which is a bit of a downside with a breadmaker.  But it is a pretty handy yoke for baking yeast bread especially, as yeast breads take a long time with all that kneading and proving.  I have noticed it can chop up seeds and fruits during the kneading process but that's not a biggie as you'll probably mangle them a bit when you cut the bread anyway.


----------



## justsally

I have a Morphy Richards breadmaker and have the same problem, the hole in the bottom of the loaf where the kneading blade embeds itself in the dough while baking causes the bread to break up and is not suitable for cutting properly - put me off using the breadmaker completely. I heard the breadmaker  can be quite useful for kneading the dough and then just baking it in the oven.


----------



## Yachtie

I bought a tub of croissants and a tub of bread rolls (th ones you twist, cut, roll and bake) in Aldi recently and they were absolutely devine! Much better than overprices Danone product you can get at Superquinn or Tesco.


----------



## auto320

I have been getting stuff in Lidl and Aldi since they came to ireland, had used them in other countries before then and had also used Hofer in Austria (same as Aldi). They don't tend to have the same negative reputation in these countries as the competition has managed to give them here. Despite all the evidence to the contrary, Lidl and Aldi have a reputation as some kind of poor people's supply stores, and a lot of shoppers are still reluctant to admit that they shop in them.

In our house we wouldn't go anywhere else for milk, washing powders, Brioche (aldi), bottled waters, potatoes, most veg, cheeses, ham, frozen pizzas, luxury ice cream, and a lot of other products. However, has anyone noticed the huge difference between Lidl prices in Ireland and Lidl prices in Spain, Gemany etc? If they can afford to sell at these low prices in those markets, they must be making an absolute killing in Ireland.

For example, a six pack of small bottles of drinking water is about 1.70 euro in Lidl in Ireland. In Spain the same product is less than a euro. Similar differences in many other products.


----------



## RonanC

auto320 said:


> I have been getting stuff in Lidl and Aldi since they came to ireland, had used them in other countries before then and had also used Hofer in Austria (same as Aldi). They don't tend to have the same negative reputation in these countries as the competition has managed to give them here. Despite all the evidence to the contrary, Lidl and Aldi have a reputation as some kind of poor people's supply stores, and a lot of shoppers are still reluctant to admit that they shop in them.
> 
> In our house we wouldn't go anywhere else for milk, washing powders, Brioche (aldi), bottled waters, potatoes, most veg, cheeses, ham, frozen pizzas, luxury ice cream, and a lot of other products. However, has anyone noticed the huge difference between Lidl prices in Ireland and Lidl prices in Spain, Gemany etc? If they can afford to sell at these low prices in those markets, they must be making an absolute killing in Ireland.
> 
> For example, a six pack of small bottles of drinking water is about 1.70 euro in Lidl in Ireland. In Spain the same product is less than a euro. Similar differences in many other products.


 
Spanish wages are half of what they are here. Taxes are generally less (VAT), rates and insurance would be less, Land prices and rent would be alot less too..


----------



## auto320

Aldi/lidl operate warehouse type stores with small staff numbers. In addition, management teams are well paid in all territories including Spain. Land costs are actually higher in many of their locations in Germany than in rural Ireland for instance, and stores are built on a modular basis that levels costs more or less no matter where they are.

In my own view, the reason why we pay more for products in their stores here is because they can achieve these prices and still be competitive in our overpriced market. Indeed I don't blame them for that -- they are not in the charity business and they just have to be a bit lower than the rest in order to capture market share. My comments are more a reflection on the high prices we have historically been paying to the other companies, Irish and foreign, that dominate the market here -- these are the ones that set the benchmark for prices.


----------



## ClubMan

In my experience fruit, veg, fish and meat are often a lot better quality and cheaper from the likes of stallholders and butchers/fishmongers than the supermarkets - including deep discounters such as _Lidl/Aldi _and more established players like _Tesco/Dunnes_.


----------



## pinkyBear

Mr Bear worked for a large wholesaler who are pan european and supply LIDL and ALDI abroad, however Tesco and Dunnes threatned to ceace trading with this company of they supplied them here in ireland! 

This company has also seen a downturn in Irish profits sice L and A came to Ireland and are effectively powerless to do anything about it.


----------



## ClubMan

pinkyBear said:


> This company has also seen a downturn in Irish profits sice L and A came to Ireland and are effectively powerless to do anything about it.


Surely they have the power to manage their costs better to increase profits?


----------



## pinkyBear

> Surely they have the power to manage their costs better to increase profits?


Hi Clubman, 
Yes you are right I was incorrect in saying they are powerless, while they are not letting people go they're not replacing staff. There is also the possible decralisation of services abroad.
But what I did find surprising that the multiples could club together against this company in preventing them from supplying LIDL and ALDI..


----------



## Vanilla

Then you are naive. I 'd imagine that Dunnes have been at this for years, presumably also Tesco.


----------



## ClubMan

The company should make a complaint to the [broken link removed] if they suspect others of operating a monopoly, cartel or engaging in other anticompetitive practices.


----------



## pinkyBear

Dunnes are infamous, look what happened to Whelans - Whelans won the court case, but lost the contract to Dunnes - hense shut down in Feb...
Any way I think I have steered the thread off point - I think I might just start a new thread on the power of the multiples here in Ireland....


----------



## sunrock

The main reasons  lidl/aldi are more expensive here than in germany are because most of their goods are imported  and as auto says there is less competition pricewise from the other supermarkets.
Also i think stallholders ,for example fruit and veg are under serious pressure from lidl`s low prices.....after all most comes from abroad anyway and it is not nice to buy out on the street in the rain.
In London it is the poor that flock to lidl etc and the queues are very long...with usually poor immigrants all over the shop..... people are barely able to move along the aisles with the crowds....the people not on the breadline prefer the relative comfort of tesco etc for a nicer shopping experience and also some good deals and also reduced prices on bread etc.
My local lidl/aldi is relatively quiet and they have some fine foods etc....however i suspect that because they have a lot of unbranded produce it is not quite top quality....their cereals vs kelloggs for example.
THE PLUS POINTS is the good selection of groceries,maybe not found in other stores,at a cheaper price. One pays their money and takes ones choice


----------



## ClubMan

sunrock said:


> however i suspect that because they have a lot of unbranded produce it is not quite top quality....their cereals vs kelloggs for example.


I disagree. In particular did you read this post (and followups) about the recent _Irish Times_ price/taste test that gave joint first place to _Dunnes/Lidl _over _Kelloggs_?


----------



## dontaskme

I got a half duck for €2.99 in Aldi here in Germany.
And a block of spinach (I think 500g) for 30-something cent.

It is a grim shopping experience though - they don't even provide baskets to cut costs.

VAT is 19% in Germany so it is a bit lower than Ireland but comparable.


----------



## ClubMan

dontaskme said:


> And a block of spinach (I think 500g) for 30-something cent.


Frozen? I was looking for frozen spinach recently and _Lidl _didn't seem to stock it here. Do _Aldi_?


> It is a grim shopping experience though - they don't even provide baskets to cut costs.


 They do provide small and large trollies here or you can always resort to the joys of trying to balance your groceries in a free non durable cardboard box if you like a bit of entertainment while shopping.


> VAT is 19% in Germany so it is a bit lower than Ireland but comparable.


 It's 21%, 13.5% or 0% on most groceries depending on what you buy here.


----------



## KalEl

ClubMan said:


> In my experience fruit, veg, fish and meat are often a lot better quality and cheaper from the likes of stallholders and butchers/fishmongers than the supermarkets - including deep discounters such as _Lidl/Aldi _and more established players like _Tesco/Dunnes_.


 
Yeah, Superquinn have fruit and veg with "market value" on it implying that you do get better value.
Personally I've never been in Aldi or Lidl and have no desire to. Any experience I've had with their products has been negative.


----------



## ClubMan

KalEl said:


> Yeah, Superquinn have fruit and veg with "market value" on


Sounds like a meaningless phrase that has no specific food labelling status?


> Personally I've never been in Aldi or Lidl and have no desire to. Any experience I've had with their products has been negative.


I am surprised that that has been you experience.


----------



## Irish Fire

KalEl said:


> Yeah, Superquinn have fruit and veg with "market value" on it implying that you do get better value.
> Personally I've never been in Aldi or Lidl and have no desire to. Any experience I've had with their products has been negative.


 

Do you mind me asking how have you had a bad experience if you have never been there? (sorry if I sound smart assed.)


----------



## gipimann

ClubMan said:


> They do provide small and large trollies here .


 
Small trollies not available in Drogheda (either Aldi or Lidl)...obviously we buy big in Co Louth!!


----------



## Irish Fire

gipimann said:


> Small trollies not available in Drogheda (either Aldi or Lidl)...obviously we buy big in Co Louth!!


 

We musy but big here too


----------



## gianni

Bought a 200g bag of Bombay Mix in Lidl last night for 99c. Good value and great taste, nice and spicy !!


----------



## Vanilla

No small trollies around here either in Lidl. Also annoyingly the big trollies only have one baby seat on them, so if you have two small children you have to either carry one or have them actually in the trolley.


----------



## shayo

hi,

 did anyone get the 204 piece drill bit set on sale sunday 18th? is it any good and does anyone know if they are still in stock?

shayo


----------



## whizzbang

Lidl Mangos are the only properly ripe mangos I have ever found here, also half the price of Dunnes, only 99c

Madagaskar 46% Chocolate in Lidl is also fantastic, can't get enough of it!


----------



## ClubMan

Vanilla said:


> No small trollies around here either in Lidl. Also annoyingly the big trollies only have one baby seat on them, so if you have two small children you have to either carry one or have them actually in the trolley.


Why not buy one at a time?


----------



## Vanilla

Two for the price of one?


----------



## AlastairSC

I love children......................................
.......
....
...
...
...
..
...

...
..
but I can never eat a whole one


----------



## Vanilla

The old ones are the best, eh?


----------



## Carpenter

Lidl are doing tinned octopus at the moment, tried it in a risotto at the weekend, very yummy!


----------



## mct1

At Lidl we buy/bought:-

Sundried tomatoes in oil (in jars) - way cheaper than elsewhere and fine.

Pressed apple juice 1 litre for under €1 - very nice and healthy.

Avocados for about 40c each

Oh and a really great microphone stand for €15


----------



## DrMoriarty

, courtesy of Nat King Coleslaw _[warning: strengste swearworden in places...] _


----------



## ninsaga

DrMoriarty said:


> , courtesy of Nat King Coleslaw _[warning: strengste swearworden in places...] _



Thats really funny..... 

"* Frei musiken mit der player: "Theme from Grizzle Adamz" mit Thom Pace; "Monto" mit zer Dubliners"


----------



## ClubMan

Good one!


----------



## z108

marvellously entertaining thread 

Just off the top of my head. Theres  probably plenty of things I ve forgotten to write about:



Lidl : - Admiral Tinned Salmon
          Walnuts (in red bag from california)
          Free range Eggs
          Cashew Nuts
          Spanish Serrano ham
          Parma Ham
          Brie / Parmesan
          Oranges
The soya milk seems kind of sweet and its sweetened  which I suspect isnt good for someone who might drink soya as a* healthy *alternative.

Aldi:- Honey         
         Spanish Serrano ham
         Brie / Parmesan
         Tuna (the one I think it has lemon and mayo included is pretty nice)

Smoked salmon in both Aldi and Lidl isnt bad either.
I find all Aldi bread nicer than Lidl bread  and I have found for years that mouthwash and shaving foam is miles cheaper in both Aldi and Lidl than anywhere else.
Also the packs of three peppers e.g 1 red , 1 Yellow and 1 green pepper are  very much cheaper than in Dunnes (for example) and  are of equivalent quality to me as someone who likes to make my own stir fry with fresh ingredients 

The instant coffee is kind of strong at Aldi but its good for the price and  as long as it contains caffeine its not a problem ;-) . I generally stick to Maxwell House though. I cant stand nescafe (it tastes nutty and non coffeelike to me  and I dont know why) but Im aware some people have the exact opposite view and dislike maxwell and like nescafe.

And for somebody whos into those probiotic yogurt drinks, the ones in Aldi (of an unfamiliar brand) are reasonably priced for a pack of 8.



Interestingly ( for a supposedly 'cheap' ,'downmarket' store), Lidl in Moore Street now appears to have an organic fruit and vege section.




*Edit* added in a few hours later:*


_LIDL:  Green Tea by the Nelson Company to the List. The price difference is pretty significant compared to elsewhere for a similar product.

DITTO the CIEN moisturising cream at LIDL which I find useful  to apply after shaving._


----------



## gipimann

Sign, as a soya drinker myself, I agree with you that the Lidl stuff isn't great because it's sweetened. Aldi is the place to go for the unsweetened soya.
Both Aldi and Lidl in Drogheda offer organic fruit/veg - haven't compared prices with other supermarkets though, anyone made the comparison?

DrM - wunderbar link


----------



## joanmul

What do you guys think of this Sunday's offer of the satellite dish. I'd like to change from NTL and get a dish and this seems reasonable. What problems might arise. I don't know if my television - a JVC - is digital but I can find out. My husband says he heard on the radio a while back that some people let NTL disconnect them but when they got a satellite dish the NTL crowd took it. I didn't hear the programme but it doesn't seem right to me that something on your house can be taken like that.


----------



## ClubMan

joanmul said:


> I don't know if my television - a JVC - is digital but I can find out.


Your _TV _does not need to be digital to connect up a digital satellite receiver!


> My husband says he heard on the radio a while back that some people let NTL disconnect them but when they got a satellite dish the NTL crowd took it.


 Huh?! Are you absolutely sure that this was the story? Sounds very implausible to me.


----------



## kitwith5000

I know a man that buys the lidl cooking oil at about 50 cents a litre and uses it in his land rover, its a bit smokey though


----------



## z108

kitwith5000 said:


> I know a man that buys the lidl cooking oil at about 50 cents a litre and uses it in his land rover, its a bit smokey though




Did his vehicle have to be specially adapted for this ?


----------



## Superman

sign said:


> Did his vehicle have to be specially adapted for this ?


It depends on the oil used and engine.
Sometimes you can get away with not adapting.

http://journeytoforever.org/biodiesel_svo.html

It is not generally recommended btw.


----------



## auto320

Aldi have two large LCD TVs on sale this week, a 42" and a 47", Anyone have any thoughts on them, are they worth getting, i.e. are they somewhat future-proof or old technology?


----------



## rabbit

I know someone who bought Lidl brand sailing gloves the last time their offer was on, only to discover they lasted only quarter as long as the normal sailing brands from a sailing shop, and which are about the same price as Lidl anyway ( 22 as opposed to 20 euro ).


----------



## ClubMan

Have you extrapolated from this *single incident *to a more general conclusion about the quality of _Lidl _goods? If so isn't that a bit premature?


----------



## mf1

He may have been unlucky with the sailing gloves. I sail and after years of getting a wet bum, I now will only wear top of the range, quality, jacket and trousers Musto kit. BUT since gloves get lost, fall overboard, catch on a nail etc.,etc, I just buy them in bulk from Lidl every so often and don't worry too much about  how long they'll last and they are very considerably cheaper than the price you'd pay in a chandler.

mf


----------



## whistler

Oxi-fix All-purpose Stain Remover. Does this work as well as the oxi action stuff you get in other stores?


----------



## rabbit

mf1 said:


> He may have been unlucky with the sailing gloves. I sail and after years of getting a wet bum, I now will only wear top of the range, quality, jacket and trousers Musto kit. BUT since gloves get lost, fall overboard, catch on a nail etc.,etc, I just buy them in bulk from Lidl every so often and don't worry too much about how long they'll last and they are *very considerably cheaper* than the price you'd pay in a chandler.
> 
> mf


 
Very considerably cheaper ?   No way.  That is my point entirely.    Shop around.   Lidl amara sailing gloves are 20 euro - and they only take cash or laser.      You can pay by credit card, cash or laser a pair of Musto Amara sailing gloves for the same money, in a sailing or watersports shop.      Musto are you point out is a quality and very respected world famous brand.   You can get other very well known sailing brands a euro or two cheaper than the Lidl gloves.   I have never lost my gloves but get a lot of service from them.  Maybe it helps there are no nail heads protruding on my boat.    Anyway I do not want to argue with you.   We are all free to shop around and spend our money where we want, thank God.   Happy sailing.


----------



## z108

What does anyone think of the wet suits and kayaking gear available in Aldi/Lidl ?
I ve gone kayaking a few times with borrowed gear and I have to say I reallly liked it.


----------



## ClubMan

Contentment with Lidl/Aldi? I'm shocked?!


----------



## z108

ClubMan said:


> Contentment with Lidl/Aldi? I'm shocked?!



ClubMan, your post was even more off thread topic than mine was


----------



## Nige

sign said:


> What does anyone think of the wet suits and kayaking gear available in Aldi/Lidl ?
> I ve gone kayaking a few times with borrowed gear and I have to say I reallly liked it.


 
I know a couple of people who have bought the wet suits and they are quite happy with them.


----------



## annR

Word of warning about Lidl Welltech TVs - mine's gone belly up after 2 years.  Emits a high pitched whining noise.  Then again it was very cheap.


----------



## rabbit

sign said:


> What does anyone think of the wet suits and kayaking gear available in Aldi/Lidl ?


I know a few people who bought that stuff in Lidl who were very disappointed with the quality, and who ended up having to buy proper stuff within a few months.   As the old saying goes, buy cheap, buy twice.


----------



## ClubMan

What specifically?

Both _Lidl _and _Aldi _have very good warranty cover (over and above the normal statutory rights to refund/replacement/repair in certain circumstances) on most things that they sell so if there was a problem within a few months they probably could have brought it back for a refund.


----------



## z108

rabbit said:


> I know a few people who bought that stuff in Lidl who were very disappointed with the quality, and who ended up having to buy proper stuff within a few months.   As the old saying goes, buy cheap, buy twice.





I wasnt aware Aldi/Lidl had been selling wet suits for long enough in Ireland for  a few months to pass 

Is there a significant difference in price between wet suits available elsewhere and in Aldi/Lidl ?






ps,, add Napoleon Brandy to my list of  what to buy in Aldi (Parnell Street)


----------



## rabbit

sign said:


> I wasnt aware Aldi/Lidl had been selling wet suits for long enough in Ireland for a few months to pass
> 
> Is there a significant difference in price between wet suits available elsewhere and in Aldi/Lidl ?


 
Actually Lidl did sell wetsuits for a week or two last year.

As regards price difference, the Lidl wetsuits - like most of the clothing Lidl sells - may be a bit cheaper initially to purchase, but in the long run if it is not comfortable, does not fit well ( they only do a reduced selection of sizes compared to all other manufacturers ) or does not last what is the point?

Some of their food stuffs is good value though.


----------



## Seagull

Personally,I'd want to be able to try on a wetsuit before buying it. There's no option of doing that at Lidl.


----------



## ClubMan

rabbit said:


> As regards price difference, the Lidl wetsuits  ... but in the long run if it  ... does not last what is the point?


You bring it back for a refund if it is faulty?


----------



## z108

Seagull said:


> Personally,I'd want to be able to try on a wetsuit before buying it. There's no option of doing that at Lidl.



You can also bring it back for as refund no questions asked also if its the wrong size or take it to your car, try it on there then if it was the wrong size bring it straight back.






Team Aldi/Lidl Strikes back !


----------



## Yachtie

mf1 said:


> He may have been unlucky with the sailing gloves. I sail and after years of getting a wet bum, I now will only wear top of the range, quality, jacket and trousers Musto kit. BUT since gloves get lost, fall overboard, catch on a nail etc.,etc, I just buy them in bulk from Lidl every so often and don't worry too much about how long they'll last and they are very considerably cheaper than the price you'd pay in a chandler.
> 
> mf


 
Ahoy fellow sailors!

In fairness I haven't tried Lidl sailing gloves myself (very good at not losing my Gill ones) but I know someone who bought a box of them last year for about €5 a pair. I absolutely hate Gill ones as I actually managed to wear off kevlar (sp?) on them and cut my fingers.   

Musto is such a huge brand in some countries, Ireland being one of them. Most people would swear that HL is a much better and durable brand. However, I wouldn't mind having a set of dry, cheap waterproofs from Lidl available after I've been soaked to the bone and working on deck for 4 hours.


----------



## rabbit

Yachtie said:


> However, I wouldn't mind having a set of dry, cheap waterproofs from Lidl available after I've been soaked to the bone and working on deck for 4 hours.


 
However, I also would not mind a fast, exhilerating sports car from Lada, after I have been bored to tears and shaken to the bone in my bmw and porsche....lol.     Lidl own brand sailing gloves are 20 euro and last as long / are of a similar quality to the other Lidl clothing. You can buy a proper pair of sailing gloves by a tried and tested brand name manufacturer ( who are actively involved in the sport ) from a sailing shop ( who is able to give advice + back up ) for the same sort of money. Plus you can use a credit card. Plus you can get them 51 weeks a year, not just the odd week Lidl decide. No contest.


----------



## Firefly

Any chance we can move on from the debate on the 20 quid gloves...it's nearly 3 weeks and they've probably worn out at this stage


----------



## DrMoriarty

Agreed. Let's look to the future.

I'm expecting a big rush on [broken link removed] in the Limerick store next week, whatcha reckon?


----------



## Firefly

Would I be right in guessing you're not a real doctor?


----------



## DrMoriarty

Not of the medical variety, no. Those fools at the Academy took exception to my ambitions for world domination...


----------



## z108

DrMoriarty said:


> Agreed. Let's look to the future.
> 
> I'm expecting a big rush on [broken link removed] in the Limerick store next week, whatcha reckon?



It looks great but what about those of us who have a crappy knife block already which they paid much more for (like me). Do I throw my old one out 

Im too green to do it


----------



## Guest127

DrMoriarty said:


> Agreed. Let's look to the future.
> 
> I'm expecting a big rush on [broken link removed] in the Limerick store next week, whatcha reckon?


 
any truth in the rumour that Louth have new stab proof jerseys for the Limerick game?

back to the real subject. Those toffees for 75c in Aldi are the business.


----------



## Firefly

cuchulainn said:


> back to the real subject. Those toffees for 75c in Aldi are the business.


 
I love the tear&share Brioche - usually finish half of it on the drive back from Aldi!

Got their Minute steaks last night and fried them - really nice. Bord Bia approved Irish Beef traceable to cow etc etc. 4 for 2.99. S Quinn charge 2.99 for the same amount of mince!


----------



## Yachtie

No problem! Won't talk gloves any more!


----------



## emmt

just back from aldi and they seem to have stopped stocking the Prosciutto Cotto Be Light ham...I LOVE it and am mourning its loss. The fact that it was in the Be Light range meant that I could eat twice as much ;-)
Has anyone seen it in any other Aldi store?


----------



## Vanilla

Firefly said:


> Would I be right in guessing you're not a real doctor?


 
I thought medical 'doctors' were not really doctors and only people with a Ph.D were real doctors? 

Anyway that is entirely beside the point. Lidl are now stocking hazelnut icecream which is rather nice.


----------



## camerashy07

Aldi - the feta cheese in oil (think it's E!.99) is the ONLY salad dressing I use since tasting it - it also makes a really yummy sauce for pasta.


----------



## messedaround

Egg Mayo from LIDL is nicest ive ever had ,really really gorgeous , ALDI do this gorgeous ham brannigans crumbed ham and its gorgeous even nicer than shaws and half the price, ALDI honey hoops and honey nut cornflakes are really nice kids love em


----------



## thelagg2000

hi guys n gals try the tapas snacks they are to die for also all their breads(nan,au pain du chocolat etc.) are all good too.the frozen minted lamb chops are great as well and the sirloin steaks are also excellent value thats my rant for today over cheers big ears???


----------



## RonanC

messedaround said:


> Egg Mayo from LIDL is nicest ive ever had ,really really gorgeous , ALDI do this gorgeous ham brannigans crumbed ham and its gorgeous even nicer than shaws and half the price, ALDI honey hoops and honey nut cornflakes are really nice kids love em


 

Nearly sure that the Brannigans Crumbed Ham is Shaws. The packaging is the same and there is a producer ID stamp on the back that is the same as Shaws.


----------



## Dewdropdeb

Lidl have had some very nice produce the last few weeks - things you can't even get at Tesco!  Lovely apricots, fresh cannelini beans, potted herbs.  The potted herbs are a steal at Aldi or Lidly for just about a euro - Tesco cut herbs cost more than that!


----------



## annamac1

Very disappointed today after shopping at Aldi in Claremorris. Various items were out of stock , they don't seem to be restocking as fast as they do in Castlebar...
BUT when I opened their chocolate and orange cake, it seemed very dry and then I spotted the sell by date:26th July.
Has anyone else had this problem?  - I think I will have to back to shopping in the Castlebar branch for now.


----------



## RainyDay

Has anyone tried the Ostrich steaks coming to Aldi?


----------



## ClubMan

They're not in until Thursday and I don't think that they've sold them before (at least not in _Ireland_).


----------



## Caveat

Don't know if it's new but it's new to me:

_Brie with green peppercorns from Aldi_

wonderful!


----------



## Jaid79

tallpaul said:


> Jaysus, I think I'll try the baked beans just to see if they are really as bad as everyone on that forum are making out...just for experimental purposes of course!!


 
My son (13 months old) likes the beans out of Aldi, really they arent to bad at all.

Jaid


----------



## Jaid79

sign said:


> It looks great but what about those of us who have a crappy knife block already which they paid much more for (like me). Do I throw my old one out
> 
> Im too green to do it


 
Recently (4 months ago) we bought the sharpest knife in the world collection. We are amazed at how durable and sharp and cheap they where.

So I would say buy the knife set form the sharpest knife in the world company instead, you will never have to throw a knife out again.

I have notting to do with the above mention knife company, just impressed with there products.

Jaid


----------



## ClubMan

We bought cheap and cheerful _Sabatier 'V' _knife block in 1995 for about IR£20, have used them a lot and they're still going strong with the knives  easily honed using an also cheapo _Kitchen Devil_ knife sharpener. Similarly the cheapo stainless steel pot set that we bought in _Arnotts _for about IR£30 has outlasted fancier and much more expensive sets that others we know have bought.


----------



## Jock04

Nothing wrong with Sabatier. The weapon of choice for several chefs of my acquaintance.
I know they do varying levels of quality & price, but they do have a very good rep.


----------



## ClubMan

Jock04 said:


> Nothing wrong with Sabatier.


Yeah - but I think that these were the rock bottom of their range. The bloke in _Read's _on _Parliament Street _(the knife shop when it was open - not the pub!) was a bit snooty about them when we brought them to ask about sharpening one time. So we bought the _Kitchen Devil _yoke and saved him the bother of having to deal with sub-standard knives.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Very popular around our way, those Sabatiers.

Anyway, six weeks and not a single post in this thread, eh? What a rip-off!
Well, check out  special offers... (again courtesy of Nat King Coleslaw)


----------



## anseo

DrMoriarty said:


> special offers...



What is this  in your link?


----------



## DrMoriarty

Not sure. Inflated advertising?

Or maybe it's for when you get tired of the "remote controllische toe workout"?


----------



## pjq

Chocolate !!

The German Consumer Magazine "Test" did taste and other tests on Milk Chocolate in Nov. and Dark (70% cocoa) Chocolate in Dec. , Aldi and Lidl were took the 1st 3 places in both reviews as follows;
Dark Chocolate - 1st Aldi /Moser-Roth edel bitter. 2nd Lidl/ Fairglobe-Ghana, 3rd Lidl/ J.D.Gross Equador 
Milk Chocolate - 1st Lidl Fairglobe-Ghana, 2nd   Aldi /Moser-Roth  edel volmilch, 3rd Lidl/ Fin Care .

These chocolates got better reviews than other expensive German chocolate , than Milka or Lindt from Switzerland or Belgium's Cote d'or . England was not represented in the test , probably because Cadbury has so little cocoa content and so much sugars and vegetable fats instead .
pjq


----------



## dh0661

I've just came across this site - a bit late - but this is my reply -- I find that most of the fruit in Lidl is awful - it looks okay - but to eat/taste -horrible  -- I find Aldi's fruit a bit better -- but nothing compared to my local greengrocer   -- I might have to pay a little bit more -- but it's worth it -- at least I can enjoy what I get


----------



## ClubMan

Got the _Aldi _cornflakes recently and they were horrible. Strong taste of corn oil or something off them and slightly oily texture. Not sure if this is normal or maybe a bad batch or something. _Lidl _and _Dunnes _ones are much nicer.


----------



## MrKeane

Just bought 1 Litre of Rasberry & Cranberry smoothie in Aldi for €1.49. Smoothies in Dunnes are over €5. It tasted fine too.


----------



## setanta1

I guess its not surprising but if you like continental Christmas fare, particularly confectionary, then LIDL are excellent value. You can buy good quality lebkuchen and stollen, and Italian panetone, at a fraction of the prices that places like Magills were charging just a few years back.


----------



## koconnor

ClubMan said:


> For what it's worth the _Lidl _ground espresso coffee in the black tin for €2.99 isn't bad. I'm not mad about their other ground coffee though.



Here here, lovely stuff.


----------



## ClubMan

The _Lidl _apple strudel is nice in my opinion.


----------



## z105

Aldi organic smoked salmon was treated with great respect over the Christmas ! Very good value at 3.99


----------



## REMFAN

Bottled water is the only thing I'll buy in either store The bread from Lidl is not fit for birds. I do stock up on tins of sardines in cod liver oil at Lydl for my Rottweilers, something like 35c a tin.


----------



## ClubMan

REMFAN said:


> Bottled water is the only thing I'll buy in either store
> 
> ...
> 
> I do stock up on tins of sardines in cod liver oil at Lydl for my Rottweilers


You just contradicted yourself.


----------



## Pseudonym

ClubMan said:


> You just contradicted yourself.


 

Not if he buys his tins in "Lydl" !!!


----------



## REMFAN

ClubMan said:


> You just contradicted yourself.


 
I was being sarcastic!


----------



## BillK

Interesting article in the Business section of today's Daily Telegraph saying that Tesco are revving up to compete with Lidle and Aldi on cost. Also says that Lidl/Aldi are great value and that this is now being recognised by many "middle-class" shoppers.


----------



## Simeon

Hey! Anyone for an Indian curry. Lidl's are exceptionally good. Meat excellent, rice just so and lovely sauces. Their Prociutto is as good as Parma for a fraction of the price, the beers good value, some great wines and their weekly specials grace many an Irishman's toolbox. Guten Appetit!


----------



## ClubMan

BillK said:


> Interesting article in the Business section of today's Daily Telegraph saying that Tesco are revving up to compete with Lidle and Aldi on cost. Also says that Lidl/Aldi are great value and that this is now being recognised by many "middle-class" shoppers.


Funny how _Lidl _in _NI _were running those ads on _UTV _with the snobby dinner guest complimenting the food and then slagging off _Lidl _only to discover that the woman of the house had shopped in _Lidl_. They never ran similar ads here although obviously many viewers will see these ones now...


----------



## Marion

> only to discover that the woman of the house had shopped in Lidl.





> they never ran similar ads here



Thankfully! 

Marion


----------



## DrMoriarty

Ah, just wait until Valentine's day comes around again...


----------



## Marion

> Makken der valentins perfekt fur der fraulein mit desen pressize


I'm sure your loved ones will be delighted with the present. 
Is that a picture of you? 

Marion


----------



## efm

DrMoriarty said:


> Ah, just wait until Valentine's day comes around again...




*DER CHUCK NORRIS KAKS MIT ALOE VERA

* I'm gettin a pair of those for the missus! She loves that hallo Vera stuff.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Marion said:


> Is that a picture of you?


No, silly — that's Chuck Norris! 

Unfortunately, I had to end my  following an altercation at the local store...


----------



## Marion

Hi DrM

I'm sorry to hear your bad news.

The toe straighteners on the Lidl page appear to work. 

Hope they help to get you back on your feet again. 

Marion


----------



## Guest127

mrs cu very keen to get one of those fancy weighing scales on sale tomorrow. €30. says they are least twice that elsewhere. probably be fairly limited number for sale in each store.


----------



## stir crazy

Havealaugh said:


> Aldi organic smoked salmon was treated with great respect over the Christmas ! Very good value at 3.99





I only bought it because they were out of stock of the regular, better value and larger 2.99 euro salmon. However I second the opinion this was a really fantastic salmon with a fantastic flavour. What would have put me off was its smaller size. But I really enjoyed eating it.


----------



## andrew1977

There is a lovely German Weisbeir,  Schofferhofer for sale in Aldi, 1 euro 79 cent for a 500ml bottle.
I love the stuff, great taste to it and keeps it heads excellently and doesnt go flat really quick .
The same bottle of beer is on sale in Dunness in their premium beer section for 2.49 euro per bottle.

Would recommend this beer to anyone


----------



## nicelives

andrew1977 said:


> There is a lovely German Weisbeir,  Schofferhofer for sale in Aldi, 1 euro 79 cent for a 500ml bottle.
> I love the stuff, great taste to it and keeps it heads excellently and doesnt go flat really quick .
> The same bottle of beer is on sale in Dunness in their premium beer section for 2.49 euro per bottle.
> 
> Would recommend this beer to anyone



Agreed, it's fantastic beer, on a par if not a wee bit better than Erdinger


----------



## ajapale

I saw _*catmilk*_ on sale in Lidl today!


----------



## z109

ajapale said:


> I saw _*catmilk*_ on sale in Lidl today!


Many (most?) cats are lactose intolerant.

PS In case you weren't clear, it's milk for cats, not milk from cats...


----------



## ClubMan

yoganmahew said:


> it's milk for cats, not milk from cats...


Reminds me of _Helen Lucy-Burke's_ story in the Tribune years ago about when she was a child milking the cat into a teaspoon and drinking it...


----------



## Alun

yoganmahew said:


> Many (most?) cats are lactose intolerant.


Indeed, but catmilk contains practically no lactose (reduced by 98%), which is why it's OK.


----------



## Caveat

Alun said:


> Indeed, but catmilk contains practically no lactose (reduced by 98%), which is why it's OK.


 
Which I'm pretty sure was precisely the point YM was making...


----------



## z109

Caveat said:


> Which I'm pretty sure was precisely the point YM was making...


----------



## Slaphead

Home cholesterol testers; anyoneknow if they're any good / reliable?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Vanilla

I'm beginning to think I may need treatment, cause I kind of like these ( and I'm being serious this time):

[broken link removed]


Help!


----------



## Donnamg

The beans at Aldi are great, pretty bad in Lidl.


----------



## parsi

andrew1977 said:


> There is a lovely German Weisbeir,  Schofferhofer for sale in Aldi, 1 euro 79 cent for a 500ml bottle.
> I love the stuff, great taste to it and keeps it heads excellently and doesnt go flat really quick .
> The same bottle of beer is on sale in Dunness in their premium beer section for 2.49 euro per bottle.
> 
> Would recommend this beer to anyone



It's a lovely beer. Around 79c in Germany.

Around October Aldi also sold Kostritzer for a week - this is a gorgeous dunkel beer and worth buying if it comes back.


----------



## dereko1969

apparently, it's now 9.99 for 12x500ml bottles of the shofferhofer now in aldi so even better value.
actually just seen here http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055455978
that that might not be the case, bit odd that one branch is selling it by the case and another not


----------



## Caveat

May have said this before but IMO the garlic in Lidl/Aldi is not worth buying - it's always the inferior Chinese garlic as opposed to e.g. French/Spanish.

Not limited to Lidl/Aldi of course but at least in other supermarkets you seem to have a choice - I've never seen anything but Chinese in Aldi/Lidl though.


----------



## ClubMan

I find their garlic fine. Maybe I'm just not a garlic connoisseur?


----------



## nesbitt

After the 'list' is made, Lidl is the first port of call.  Usually 99% of 'the list' is filled and extra treats...  Then its just handful of items for example stock cubes and worcestershire sauce that type of thing from elsewhere.  We have shopped at Lidl for years now, oh how trends change...  I was considered a maverick shopper by some friends and now they all shop there, ah its great to be proved right!


----------



## oopsbuddy

dereko1969 said:


> apparently, it's now 9.99 for 12x500ml bottles of the shofferhofer now in aldi so even better value.
> actually just seen here http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055455978
> that that might not be the case, bit odd that one branch is selling it by the case and another not



€1.99 per bottle in my local new Aldi!! Very disappointed! Back to the Lidl €6.99 six-pack for me!


----------



## Slaphead

nesbitt said:


> After the 'list' is made, Lidl is the first port of call.  Usually 99% of 'the list' is filled and extra treats...  Then its just handful of items for example stock cubes and worcestershire sauce that type of thing from elsewhere.



Same here, i do a blitz in Lidl or Aldi, sometimes even both and then what i cant get or dont wat to buy in Lidl i go to Tescos, time consuming but worth it.


----------



## AmandaMc

Lidl's choc brand- JD Gross is made by Rausch and is one of the best chocolate brands in Europe.  Paticularly their 70/75% cocoa solids.  Much better than Green&Blacks and much much cheaper.  I'm addicted.  My local branch doesn't always have it so when I see it I tend to stock up!
Parma ham etc is also very good.  And most of their veg is from Kildare so it's local and seasonal.


----------



## Caveat

I don't think the veg is particularly good - it's only OK IME.

But mainly what I've noticed is that it goes off very quickly - have you noticed that rarely if ever do their veg have 'best before' or 'use by'?


----------



## deedee80

the lidl vienetta is amazing - sooooo much nicer than proper vienetta and really good value!  I also love the apple strudel that you buy frozen and cook in the oven.  I got some smoked salmon there last night and thought it was very nice and good value at 2.99.


----------



## Smashbox

I have bought ready made pancakes in Aldi and loved them. Great for upcoming Pancake Tuesday for those who can't be bothered to make their own.


----------



## olddog

[broken link removed]


----------



## hopalong

the pudding,black and white is lovely.there also seems to be a conspiracy with the oranges.they hid a bad one in every package.anyone ever notice this.


----------



## Gadfly

Their Irish wholemeal brown soda bread (89 cent) is gorgeous. Also, their Choco Nussa hazelnut spread (99 cent) is as nice if not nicer the Nutella. And finally, their Nike sardines in olive oil (55 cent) is my favourite.

Don't worry, I don't work for Lidl.


----------



## Airtight

ajapale said:


> I dont drink tea but I hear that the tea in Lidl and Aldi is absolutely godawfull!



Which tea: mint, orange, berry, green etc... or "Irish Tea"? Maybe its a person trying non-fermented tea for the first time. I think all the teas in Lidl / Aldi are both good on taste and price.

The coffees are good also and great value.


----------



## Airtight

Just back from a holiday in Germany: We shoped in Lidl and the Quelle sparkling water there was 19c per bottle here its 49c, also the cost of meat and fish is massively diffrent (maybe as much as 40-50% cheaper)


----------



## Purple

Airtight said:


> Just back from a holiday in Germany: We shoped in Lidl and the Quelle sparkling water there was 19c per bottle here its 49c, also the cost of meat and fish is massively diffrent (maybe as much as 40-50% cheaper)


 Costs are much higher in Ireland than Germany. This is reflected in the prices charged.


----------



## Airtight

Purple said:


> Costs are much higher in Ireland than Germany. This is reflected in the prices charged.



40 - 50% higher?


----------



## Purple

Airtight said:


> 40 - 50% higher?



Depends on the relationship between overheads and the wholesale price of the product.


----------



## nannyogg

We go to lidl every week now - the hubby loves browsing the equipment etc and i find the pressed apple juice is the juniors favourite , we also love the  icecreams to the detriment of our figures !! Junior also loves the chicken slices with herbs around the edge . We buy all our breakfast cereals there too. the veg and fruit are ok too.
we do supplemental shopping in Dunnes Stores , or super value


----------



## Airtight

Just spoke to a colleague briefly today: she shops at Lidl and spends only €40-€50 per week on all her grocery shopping (family of 3) is this possible? I know Lidl is good value for Ireland but 3 people living on €6 - €7 per day.


----------



## Diziet

Airtight said:


> Just spoke to a colleague briefly today: she shops at Lidl and spends only €40-€50 per week on all her grocery shopping (family of 3) is this possible? I know Lidl is good value for Ireland but 3 people living on €6 - €7 per day.



We are a family of 4 and shop in Lidl/Aldi mainly. We cook from scratch, don't really eat crisps, biscuits and the like and I shop very carefully these days. I can get away with €80 per week but this would not be a 'big shop'; it would be mainly veggies (lots!), fruit, cheeses, bread, tinned tomatoes, milk etc. No cleaning materials, meat, ice cream and definitely no specials! €40-50 is possible at a minimum but I would be very surprised if this is the average week in week out.


----------



## Eithneangela

Colin Pope in the Irish Times today - Pricewatch column - says Aldi's goats cheese is best value for money - and it is!


----------



## Vanilla

Aldi's matured angus striploin steaks are consistantly good. Nice barbequed, still very pink. They also do a very good value freerange chicken. Also frozen wild salmon, cod and jumbo prawns, very handy in the freezer. For our family of four we spend about 120 per week, but would have to buy more milk, nappies and gluten free pasta/bread, so total shopping bill for week would be about 150. Because I have coeliac disease everything we cook is pretty much from scratch and the gluten free stuff adds considerably to our weekly shop. Still though do not know how some people do it for so much less. No alcohol in that bill either as we really only ever drink wine and we get that in bulk once a year in France.


----------



## Marion

> No alcohol in that bill either as we really only ever drink wine and we get that in bulk once a year in France.



Apart from the odd Crémant. 

To paraphrase Shakira: those posts don't lie.

Marion


----------



## Vanilla

Marion said:


> Apart from the odd Crémant.
> 
> To paraphrase Shakira: those posts don't lie.
> 
> Marion


 

LOL. Yeah, that's usually about 10 months after the last ferry trip to France when the reserves run very very low.


----------



## Chocks away

We get Tarragona from Lidl. Full bodied and beautiful at the right temp. Aldi's equivalent would probably be Chemin du Pape. The smonked salmon, pates, some cheeses and Nan breads are excellent - to name but a few. As is the cold meat selection. The deep frozen fish are exceptional. And some of their desserts/choco biscuits are orgasmic.


----------



## Lex Foutish

I've posted about this before but it's worth doing so again. Aldi's Tierra Del Sol Cabernet Sauvignon Reserva is an excellent wine. The ordinary Tierra Del Sol is about €5.99 and the Reserva is €9.99. Great value. And Mrs. Foutish says that the Tierra Del Sol Sauvignon Blanc Reserva is wonderful too. €9.99 also.


----------



## brazen_dude

+1 there Chocks away.... me a fan of Lidl's Tarragona... excellent value


----------



## Marion

Vanilla:





> Because I have coeliac disease everything we cook is pretty much from scratch and the gluten free stuff adds considerably to our weekly shop.



On the offchance that you/or others are not aware:


From Revenue.ie


*Coeliac Patients*


Relief in respect of the cost of gluten-free food for coeliacs is an allowable expense for the purposes of a health expenses claim. As the condition is generally ongoing, a letter [instead of prescriptions] from a doctor stating that the taxpayer is a coeliac sufferer is acceptable.* If receipts are requested such receipts are not confined to those from a chemist - receipts from supermarkets, etc., in respect of such qualifying expenses are also acceptable.*

Marion


----------



## Caveat

Chocks away said:


> As is the cold meat selection.


 
+1

I buy them every week for sandwiches - better than most 'branded' stuff IMO.  

Their vintage and farmhouse mature cheddar is saliva-duct-openingly rich and pungent.


----------



## danika05

Airtight said:


> Just spoke to a colleague briefly today: she shops at Lidl and spends only €40-€50 per week on all her grocery shopping (family of 3) is this possible? I know Lidl is good value for Ireland but 3 people living on €6 - €7 per day.




I feed a family of 5 for about 80 euro a week in Lidl and no junk is bought!


----------



## ninsaga

I can't quantify this to any great degree to be honest but I just think that Lidl have become a little more expensive over the last year anyway - anyone else think that.


----------



## Vanilla

danika05 said:


> I feed a family of 5 for about 80 euro a week in Lidl and no junk is bought!


 
Not questioning you, but genuinely how do you do that?


----------



## RonanC

Aldi's Angus burgers with Dubliner cheese go down very well in our house(can't really comment on them as i'm a veggie)

Aldi's Specially Selected Irish luxery layer yogurt's (from west cork) are really nice, especially the strawberry one's.

Aldi's cereals are great value too and are very hard to distinguish from  branded ones taste wise. 

and finally... 

Aldi's fully Organic fresh soups (made in kerry iirc) are very tasty and €1 cheaper than an identical soup found in Tesco


----------



## shesells

Aldi's Angus Steaks are divine too! Not cheap at €11.99 for two striploins but they're the kind of steaks you wouldn't complain at being €25+ for in a restaurant.


----------



## danika05

Vanilla said:


> Not questioning you, but genuinely how do you do that?



I don't buy a single processed item, all our meals are made from absolute scratch. And pretty much everything we buy is gone by the end of the week. (Its not always the most exciting eating, but no one has overly complained yet!)

We don't buy busicuits, crisp etc. And we stick to chicken and mince - the least expensive end of the meat range. 

I'm always amazed myself when the check out person tells me the total, and its gotten to the stage that on the odd occassion when I am quoted a bit over 80 euros, I get quite annoyed


----------



## olddog

danika05 said:


> I don't buy a single processed item, all our meals are made from absolute scratch. And pretty much everything we buy is gone by the end of the week. (Its not always the most exciting eating, but no one has overly complained yet!)
> 
> We don't buy busicuits, crisp etc. And we stick to chicken and mince - the least expensive end of the meat range.
> 
> I'm always amazed myself when the check out person tells me the total, and its gotten to the stage that on the odd occassion when I am quoted a bit over 80 euros, I get quite annoyed



* Well done you ! *

I do this too but it is much easier for me as there is only the Dog and myself to feed. 
( Most of the cooking for the week is done on Saturday morning ). 

Even things like organic chickens ( much cheaper in N.I. than Rep. ! ) turn into great value when you do this. Use thighs & legs for casserole, roast remainder and use whats leftover for lunchtime sambos during the week when everything picked off boil up for stock.

Have you tried using the bacon offcuts that Aldi & Lidl sell for 1.99/kg ? Some of the packs are full of rashers  others can be used for lardons or in pea and ham soup 

Of course if you need the demon drink then this mindset falls apart as a decent glass of wine will cost more than the food for an entire weekend !


----------



## Vanilla

danika05 said:


> I don't buy a single processed item, all our meals are made from absolute scratch. And pretty much everything we buy is gone by the end of the week. (Its not always the most exciting eating, but no one has overly complained yet!)
> 
> We don't buy busicuits, crisp etc. And we stick to chicken and mince - the least expensive end of the meat range.
> 
> I'm always amazed myself when the check out person tells me the total, and its gotten to the stage that on the odd occassion when I am quoted a bit over 80 euros, I get quite annoyed


 
Yes, very well done! I suppose even though I do buy stuff to make from scratch the stuff I buy is more 'exotic' than strictly necessary. Every weekly shop includes a freerange chicken, angus striploin steaks, jumbo prawns, wild salmon, cod ( and not very earth friendly that either), yoghurts, loads of different kinds of cold meats and cheeses, will usually be seduced by the fruit counter too. When you look at it like that actually my bill isn't all that bad!


----------



## Slaphead

danika05 said:


> I don't buy a single processed item, all our meals are made from absolute scratch.



Do you not buy milk in cartons, tins of tomatoes, breakfast cereals, bread etc?


----------



## olddog

Slaphead said:


> Do you not buy milk in cartons, tins of tomatoes, breakfast cereals, bread etc?



For myself :

Bread comes from the breadmaking machine. Yes, I do buy flour in packets and it is processed from grain ( wheat, rye etc ). 

Breakfast cereals - No thanks ! - I'm happy with bread & homemade jam

I'm OK with primary processing its just down stream processing that I dont care for.

My attitude to all of this was formed from my day job which frequently brought me into food processing factories and commercial kitchens ( Hotels and the like )............


----------



## danika05

> _Have you tried using the bacon offcuts that Aldi & Lidl sell for 1.99/kg ? Some of the packs are full of rashers  others can be used for lardons or in pea and ham soup _




I keep forgetting to look for them, thanks for the reminder!




> _Of course if you need the demon drink then this mindset falls apart as a decent glass of wine will cost more than the food for an entire weekend !_


[/QUOTE]

I suspect it's when we indulge in more than one bottle of vino that it heads north of 80 euro. But its helps that we're not connoisseurs and will drink any old plonk


----------



## danika05

Slaphead said:


> Do you not buy milk in cartons, tins of tomatoes, breakfast cereals, bread etc?



I may have been a little sweeping in that statement -  I do not buy pizzas, sauces, burgers etc that sort of processed item.

Don't own a cannery, so purchase the 35c tinned tomatoes. Garden's too small for cows.

But if I _can _produce it myself, I try too


----------



## cleverclogs7

cappuccinos just awful,soup has no taste,really bad and the blueberry muffins often have furry green jackets on them when ever i go in. the fruit and veg are very good,cheaper than tesco and dunnes.


----------



## shesells

Indeed, their 69c fresh pineapple is just fantastic. Tesco's is €2.99 and is tasteless compared to the Aldi one!


----------



## ninsaga

We normally get pineapples in Lidl's - we got the 69c one in Aldi just the once it was extremely bitter - just horrible.


----------



## RonanC

ninsaga said:


> We normally get pineapples in Lidl's - we got the 69c one in Aldi just the once it was extremely bitter - just horrible.


 
Was it ripe? I bought one a few weeks ago and it was very green on the outside and was very bitter, left ir a week and tried it again, skin was a good bit browner and the fruit itself was lovely and ripe


----------



## ninsaga

No - I didn't do that....... so that explains.


----------



## Lex Foutish

RonanC said:


> Was it ripe? I bought one a few weeks ago and it was very green on the outside and was very bitter, left ir a week and tried it again, skin was a good bit browner and the fruit itself was lovely and ripe


 
I have an Aldi pineapple ripening at the moment. Did you know that if you put fruit in a bowl with bananas, the bananas will speed up the ripening process? The following is from an article I found on the web:-

*Bananas are great for getting other fruit to ripen. If you have some summer fruit that isn't ripe enough to eat yet, leave it in a bowl or bag with a banana. As the banana ripens it gives off a gas called ethylene, which acts as a signal to other fruit that it's time to ripen too- you'll soon have a ripe fruit bowl. This also explains why you can go away for a weekend and find that all your fruit has gone off by the time you get back- once the ripening process starts, and ethylene levels rise, most fruit will follow suit in response.*


----------



## newyork

The beans are awful.


----------



## babaduck

I've just been in & spent €50 and came home laden with Aldi goodies.  Sausages, rashers, white pudding, tikka chicken pieces, broccoli, cucumber, onions, salad, mozzarella, angus burgers, pistachios, mushrooms, haddock, teriyaki sauce, soya milk, tuna, egg mayo sandwich filler, courgettes, hot-smoked salmon, paper sandwich bags & a terracotta planter pot.

All of this would have easily been double the price in my local Tesco... and this is a shop I do weekly.  I certainly wouldn't get everything there, but it's now a massive chunk of my weekly shop


----------



## mcaul

Just had the Pheasant from Aldi's new frozen food range - surprisingly delicious as are the lamb shanks.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Aldi's Carlos stone baked pizza twin pack is superb value at €3.99. (2 x 450g).  Hard to beat for taste also. Available in BBQ chicken and pepperoni.


----------



## Lex Foutish

newyork said:


> The beans are awful.


 
Hi NY. Do you mean the Lidl beans? I found that they were only ok but the Aldi ones (premium baked beans) at 25c per can are very nice indeed.


----------



## Lex Foutish

And Aldi's Tikka Masala curry sauce is by far the best I've found in any supermarket. I think it's much better than all the big name ones.


----------



## Caveat

Lex Foutish said:


> And Aldi's Tikka Masala curry sauce is by far the best I've found in any supermarket. I think it's much better than all the big name ones.


 
Might give it a try then. Kind of assumed it wouldn't be great as most jars of sauces aren't IMO with the exception of Patak's and maybe Sharwoods.

Why don't Lidl or Aldi do curry _paste_ though?  It would be very handy. I know they do tiny jars of Thai red/green curry paste but it's not great IMO. I don't think they do any Indian versions.


----------



## RonanC

Lex Foutish said:


> the Aldi ones (premium baked beans) at 25c per can are very nice indeed.


 
I'm with you on these, I actually think they taste better than a certain well known Irish brand (who also make beans for Dunnes Stores!!)


----------



## NHG

Those angus burgers are devine....  thank you for the post mentioning them. 

ALDI have just gone for planning permission in the town where I live otherwise the nearest store if over 15miles away from us.


----------



## Squonk

Lex Foutish said:


> And Aldi's Tikka Masala curry sauce is by far the best I've found in any supermarket. I think it's much better than all the big name ones.


 I agree completely....plus the Korma and balti sauces are great...and I think they are only about 1€ per jar.


----------



## MandaC

Aldi - "Heavenly Deserts" brand - frozen strudel 3 flavours - had the mixed berries and custard - €1.49 - it was lovely


----------



## Simeon

I've been eating curry for over 40 years and in that time have had some great and not-so-great ones. Lidl's deep frozen, made up curries are brilliant. Balti (which was made purely for the English palate) is very good and the pilau rice that is included is excellent. I recently tried a Tesco (Merrion) Curried Lamb Shank including pilau rice and it was gorgeous. Only eight or nine hours to go! Yummy yummy.  A few bottles of Cobra an hour or so before the feast help to control the emotions  and emoticons


----------



## MandaC

shesells said:


> Aldi's Angus Steaks are divine too! Not cheap at €11.99 for two striploins but they're the kind of steaks you wouldn't complain at being €25+ for in a restaurant.



On special offer at the moment for €9.99


----------



## Lex Foutish

simeon said:


> i've been eating curry for over 40 years and in that time have had some great and not-so-great ones. Lidl's deep frozen, made up curries are brilliant. Balti (which was made purely for the english palate) is very good and the pilau rice that is included is excellent. I recently tried a tesco (merrion) curried lamb shank including pilau rice and it was gorgeous. Only eight or nine hours to go! Yummy yummy.  a few bottles of cobra an hour or so before the feast help to control the emotions  and emoticons :d


 
Good one!


----------



## MandaC

It would actually help when people are putting up the recommendations if they were specific to names of goods.


For example - coffee is good in Lidl is not really helpful because there are so many different types and knowing me I would buy the rotten one.


----------



## Simeon

Hi MandaC. There is only one brand ....... Kan*Pur. Lower in salt and fat than the ones on the cool shelf. The Nan bread is also v good.


----------



## woodbine

i must agree on the ready made curry. I usually shop in aldi but go to Lidl once every few weeks to stock up on these. 

iirc there are 4 different ones and they're all delicious. We get the frozen indian snacks (samosas & bhajis) and naan bread too. 

the frozen spring rolls are yummy too.


----------



## MandaC

Simeon said:


> Hi MandaC. There is only one brand ....... Kan*Pur. Lower in salt and fat than the ones on the cool shelf. The Nan bread is also v good.



Bought a chicken tikka jar in Aldi today, dont think that is the brand...worldwide or something...probably manky


----------



## Simeon

Lidl is the shop. Have you been at the cooking sherry?


----------



## MandaC

Simeon said:


> Lidl is the shop. Have you been at the cooking sherry?



No, the Badgers Creek...

Because some people are on about Lidl and others Aldi ......it is easy to confuse the two.....Will see how it works out....will probably be moaning next week if its awful and back to SQ


----------



## Simeon

Prost! Salut! Cheers! Slainte!


----------



## MandaC

Simeon said:


> Prost! Salut! Cheers! Slainte!



Well the Badgers Creek was perfectably drinkable....so heres hoping


----------



## Lex Foutish

MandaC said:


> Bought a chicken tikka jar in Aldi today, dont think that is the brand...worldwide or something...probably manky


 
Blasphemy, sacrilege and, (in the words of Comical Ali), cowardly lies!  

Seriously, though, Aldi's Tikka Masala sauce (glass jar) is the finest I've come across.


----------



## Rose

Was in Lidl today and was going yo buy bananas but didn't as all of them were quite warm to the touch and the bags in which they were packed had condensation on the inside of them, can anyone enlighten me as to why this would be.


----------



## NicolaM

Have you tried the  king prawn kebabs from ALDI?

Seriously good!
I squeezed some lime juice over while cooking.
And very reasonable at €3.99 for 4 kebabs..

Nicola


----------



## MandaC

Prawn kebabs sound yum.  Will try them too.


----------



## NicolaM

The prawns are raw king prawns too (as opposed to the cooked ones, which just wouldn't work in this).
Delish!

Nicola


----------



## Lex Foutish

Went shopping in Aldi this evening about 5pm and I could get over the amount of shoppers there compared to the same time a few months ago.

Anyone else finding this?


----------



## MandaC

I agree about more shoppers.  I parked in Aldi last week and was parked beside 07/08 Merc's BMW's,  Audi's cars etc which was I did not notice before


----------



## WaterSprite

Just had an Aldi frozen pizza (bacon, onion and creme fraiche, no tomatoes) - delish, I have to say.


----------



## koby

Good stuff at Lidl:
Sundried tomatoes in oil - yum
Tinned tomatoes
Recycled toilet paper
Quelle sparkling water
Beckerich still water
W5 dishwasher powder
Pistachio nuts
Shortbread biscuits
Basmati rice
Jars of stuffed olives (both garlic and almond versions are good)
Balsamic vinegar
Olive oil

Aldi good stuff:
Bordeaux white wine
Badger's creek red wine
Pasta
Tinned tomatoes
Parmesan cheese
Finest potato crisps (handbaked) plain salted is best flavour
Frozen battered or breadcrumbed haddock fillets
Jars of olives
Frozen pizza with creme fraiche (as mentioned in above post) is quite nice

What's NOT good at LIDL:
The cheapest ice-cream is nasty, though the more expensive ice-cream is pretty good
The ground coffee is really acidic tasting (I really like Tesco's own brand ground coffee - original blend in white and red packaging, NOT the tesco value stuff tho - and it's cheaper than LIDL's own brand)


----------



## Air

Stopped buying their washing detergents as I found my gym gear still smelled after the wash.


----------



## shesells

Aldi do an aromatic duck with pancakes that you cook straight from the freezer. It's €5.99 and only takes half an hour to do and is yummy!! Local takeaway is €17!


----------



## allthedoyles

Cycling Jacket in Lidl @ € 12.99 . Try it on before you buy and  you dont have to be a cyclist either .


----------



## cleverclogs7

most of the food it good in lidl,i shop in lidl once a week.find the veg great value but the managers attention to detail on the furit is  blahhhh.
My kids love fruit so i now shop in the local fruit shop for that.yesterday lidl had mushy watermelon and strawberrys with fur coats.i bought lasagne the other week.17th(expire date 22july)2 days after i bought it it was showing green spots  love the popcorn.but havent beentempted to try the wine.


----------



## mercman

cleverclogs7 said:


> i bought lasagne the other week.17th(expire date 22july)2 days after i bought it it was showing green spots



As a matter of interest did you return it and if so what was their response ?


----------



## cleverclogs7

yup.called lidl and told them.the lady i spoke to was lovely.i took it with me and was offered exchange or refund. they are great when it comes to things like that.1st time i have had to return an item.the lasagne is really good and great value.guess i just got unlucky.


----------



## MandaC

Yes and the fur wearing strawberrries seem to put in an appearance at most supermarkets too.


----------



## Paddylast

try Lidl's "choc ices" with almond pieces imbedded in the choc. Yumm.


----------



## pjq

Can't recommend Lidl plastic storage containers , you can peel off the label but the sticky glue left behind is the devils own work to remove . 
pjq


----------



## Arabella

The smoked ham and frozen haddock are yummy. As are most of the fruit and veg. I've returned mouldy bread with no hassle.


----------



## mct1

I bought several of those plastic storage containers - very nice .We use this stuff to get sticky label residue off
http://www.lakeland.co.uk/sticky-stuff-remover/F/product/8976
Still on the bottle we bought 10 years ago!


----------



## Armada

Mr Sheen or most furniture polish sprayed on and left on for a few minutes removes the sticky label too.


----------



## chrisboy

Just had fresh corn on the cob from Aldi, delicious! And only 59 cent for 2!


----------



## seánieboy

try the ostrich in aldi absolutlely the business . you get 4 medallions for something like just over €5 . it tastes like fillet steak and even  nearly more tender. will be getting it again. also the sea bass is great and the striploin , fillet and ribeye steaks are great


----------



## Caveat

seánieboy said:


> try the ostrich in aldi absolutlely the business . you get 4 medallions for something like just over €5 .


 
Haven't noticed this - is it there regularly or only occasionally?


----------



## RonanC

Caveat said:


> Haven't noticed this - is it there regularly or only occasionally?


 
They can be found in the frozen section beside (new) Venison burgers


----------



## Caveat

RonanC said:


> They can be found in the frozen section beside (new) Venison burgers


 
Thanks Ronan.

Ostrich? venison? is there no end to their merciless campaign to entice the still reluctant sections of the middles classes


----------



## RonanC

Caveat said:


> Thanks Ronan.
> 
> Ostrich? venison? is there no end to their merciless campaign to entice the still reluctant sections of the middles classes


 
I've been shopping in Aldi for a good few years now and i've noticed that they have changed their product range to suit the market and the market has taken to it. I cant get over how busy my local Aldi is getting and most of the people shopping in it look like they have been recently converted from Tesco, Dunnes & Superquinn.


----------



## Gulliver

Possibly the worst design of a product from Lidl is a "FURNITURE TRANSPORT SET". It is a set of wheels which slip under heavy furniture to allow it to be wheeled.
1... The wheels can only go in a straight line - every furniture move requires movement around corners or curves.
2... The wheels are tiny.. as a result, they will not move furniture over door saddles etc.
3... The device provided to lift the furniture when slipping the wheels under needs plenty of space beside the furniture (at both the start and finish points). There is almost never that kind of space beside furniture.

It cost €7.49 a few weeks ago.    I could go on.....!!!


----------



## ninsaga

Look a the bright side - at least you probably got the furniture towards the door anyway right!


----------



## MandaC

It would be really great if people would put the product name when mentioning the products...ie, the burgers/coffee in Aldi(there are numerous different burgers/coffee)

I would like to try some of the products mentioned here, SeaBass being one...but is it fresh frozen or what...


----------



## mercman

MandaC said:


> I would like to try some of the products mentioned here, SeaBass being one...but is it fresh frozen or what...



Eh Hello MandC, we are discussing Aldi/Lidl here. Not a fancy Deli or M&S. Saying that it is good quality.


----------



## MandaC

seánieboy said:


> try the ostrich in aldi absolutlely the business . you get 4 medallions for something like just over €5 . it tastes like fillet steak and even  nearly more tender. will be getting it again. also the sea bass is great and the striploin , fillet and ribeye steaks are great



Mercman, I dont get your point about a deli...this post specifically mentions Seabass and other fancy enough stuff(dont come any fancier than ostrich, now!), which I would like to try the seabass, so thats why I said it, but it does not say fresh frozen, ie in chilled section or frozen,....I have tried some food eg coffees/ jars of sauce, but being more than one choice, have probably got the not so nice ones.... would like to know which exactly are the nice ones.....


----------



## z109

Most of the fish is frozen. Which, if you can't get it straight from the boat is the best way to buy it according to Huge Fairlywhatshisname.


----------



## cork

I like Aldi toothpaste + shower gels.

Aldi + Lidl porridge is fine.

I would not have the courage to try Aldi/Lidl shampoo


----------



## oopsbuddy

cork said:


> I would not have the courage to try Aldi/Lidl shampoo



Why not? I use the Lidl €1.00 shampoo for my sports bag wash-kit and it's absolutely fine!


----------



## mercman

I swear about Aldi and Lidl. They ahve transformed the weekly shopping chores in both England and Ireland. However, last week when I was at Lidl, I forgot my bags and had to buy some. For a standard plastic bag I was charged 37 cents EACH.  Kind of counter productive for cheaper shopping don't you think !!


----------



## Welfarite

mercman said:


> I swear about Aldi and Lidl. They ahve transformed the weekly shopping chores in both England and Ireland. However, last week when I was at Lidl, I forgot my bags and had to buy some. For a standard plastic bag I was charged 37 cents EACH. Kind of counter productive for cheaper shopping don't you think !!


 

I thionk the Lidl bags are stronger than 'standard plastic bags'! Take dunne's white logo bags for example.... how many 'shops' would you get out of them?!?!


----------



## TarfHead

While I would, for other stores, be ranting about the appearance of a Christmas display in September, I'm happy to be a hypocrite in the case of LIDL  !

Lebkuchen ! mmmmmm
Basini cherry liquers - keeps a smile on the missus' face


----------



## qreus1

Regarding the tea in Aldi/Lidl, yesterdays Independent did a survey and found that for taste and value Lidl came out tops with Aldi in 2nd place


----------



## ninsaga

qreus1 said:


> Regarding the tea in Aldi/Lidl, yesterdays Independent did a survey and found that for taste and value Lidl came out tops with Aldi in 2nd place



Eh -bet no one from Cork was surveyed - 'tis Barrys tea all da way here boy by a long shot!


----------



## europhile

mercman said:


> However, last week when I was at Lidl, I forgot my bags and had to buy some. For a standard plastic bag I was charged 37 cents EACH.  Kind of counter productive for cheaper shopping don't you think !!


  Don't forget that 22c of that is tax, so the bag was only 15c.


----------



## mercman

europhile said:


> Don't forget that 22c of that is tax, so the bag was only 15c.



And don't forget they used to be free issue here and still are in other European countries.


----------



## Firehead

Getting back on topic, the Lidl Cien brand hand wash, water lilley scent, is relly nice and comes in a bigger size than usual hand wash containers.


----------



## europhile

mercman said:


> And don't forget they used to be free issue here and still are in other European countries.



You make it sound like that's a good thing!


----------



## el88s

I buy the orange and apple juice in Lidl, their brown bread baps are lovely and I buy the cat litter there which is 'dirt' cheap (pardon pun). I used to buy the toilet rolls but they blocked up my loo. Just stick to the 2 layered type and the kitchen roll. I find the fruit &veg are normally very fresh and tasty. Icecream nice too...bleaches & dishwasher tabs are good.,well bleach is bleach isnt it?


----------



## mercman

europhile said:


> You make it sound like that's a good thing!



Personally I believe that if you choose to bring your custom to a store, they should give large paper bags or make some effort to assist rather than try to <<  >>.


----------



## europhile

Hardly in the case of a discounter.  None of the supermarket chains gives out largepaper bags.  Not that they'd be a lot of use for grocery shopping.  15c for a strong plastic bag which will last months is hardly a rip-off.

You'll remember to bring your bags next time!


----------



## mercman

europhile said:


> 15c for a strong plastic bag which will last months is hardly a rip-off.



Who said anything about 15 cents. The bags in Lidl which I posted where at the time 47 cents, before the increase in the Tax on the bags. The larger supermarkets sold and sell  the reuseable bags at €1.


----------



## europhile

> Originally Posted by *mercman*
> _However, last week when I was at Lidl, I forgot my bags and had to buy some. For a standard plastic bag I was charged *37 cents* EACH. Kind of counter productive for cheaper shopping don't you think !!_


_

You said 37c - 22c of which is tax - so Lidl is charging 15c which seems to be a lot cheaper that the cost in other supermarkets if your figure of EU1 is correct.  There has been no increase in the tax on plastic bags since July 2007.  The higher the better as far as I'm concerned.  They're an environmental hazard.  The whole point of the tax is to discourage people from buying them.
_


----------



## SparkRite

_



There has been no increase in the tax on plastic bags since July 2007

Click to expand...

. _


_On the way though..................._

_http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/gormley-to-double-plastic-bag-tax-to-44-cents-427567.html_


----------



## europhile

In a few weeks, I think.


----------



## oldtimer

Lidl are advertising a glass electric kettle this week. I would advise customers not to buy it. I bought one about nine months ago and the lid gave trouble after eight weeks. To the manufacturers credit they replaced it immediately because I had the purchase receipt. However, after another few weeks the replacement packed in completely.


----------



## mercman

europhile said:


> In a few weeks, I think.



Maybe at the same time as the Green party pack it up and the Government are allowed Govern.


----------



## europhile

mercman said:


> Maybe at the same time as the Green party pack it up and the Government are allowed Govern.


 

A Fianna Failer.  That explains everything!


----------



## Pique318

mercman said:


> Maybe at the same time as the Green party pack it up and the Government are allowed Govern.


2 puns in the one sentence...nice one


----------



## Tabitha

Don't buy the Noodle Box from Aldi.  I am not a fussy eater but these were truly disgusting. The sauce tasted of pure chemicals.  Are these products really tested for authenticity? Who checks to see that they actually do contain what they say and not some artificial substitute?  I had to throw them away.  I can still smell the stuff...really , really nasty.  The sauce with the Crispy Duck Pancake Meal was similarly horrible although the pancakes and crispy duck itself was passable. I feel sick right now.


----------



## Complainer

Lidl have blueberries at approx 1/2 the price of Superquinn €2 for a small punnet, about €15 per kilo. Grapes are good value too.


----------



## Caveat

The tsaziki flavoured coated peanuts in the Lidl Greek range are pretty nice.


----------



## Complainer

It's all relative - the equivalent in Superquinn is €5.99 - twice the price of Lidl !
"[broken link removed] Superquinn Seedless Grapes Punnet of Mixed (500 Gram) "

Have you seen them cheaper than Lidl elsewhere?


----------



## mercman

Actually yes -- Dunnes Stores last week for larger quantities and better quality. And I am no fan of Dunnes


----------



## Capt. Beaky

Got a couple of punnets at Dunnes last week and the quality was poor. "Overripe" at the stem. Generally get ours from Aldi/Lidl and the quality is good, especially the Brazilian grape. At Tesco Merrion today we got a punnet of first class reds for €3.49. Perhaps a case of getting what you pay for.


----------



## Ceist Beag

We got grapes before in LIDL and after 2 weeks in the fridge they still looked perfect! So they went into the bin and I won't be buying those again! One thing I don't like about LIDL is that they don't put a best before date on any of their fruit and veg, makes me suspicious of what they're hiding, especially if fruit can last 2 weeks and still look like they've just been picked!


----------



## Corcaigh abu

I love the Lidl cheese but have never had d guts to try the meat there.

Anyone able to recommend d best meat in LIDL or Aldi to me - Always use the butcher for meat.  i wont even buy meat in Irish shops so it isnt the fact that it is a foreign shop.


----------



## el diablo

Corcaigh abu said:


> I love the Lidl cheese but have never had d guts to try the meat there.
> 
> Anyone able to recommend d best meat in LIDL or Aldi to me - Always use the butcher for meat.  i wont even buy meat in Irish shops so it isnt the fact that it is a foreign shop.



You're definitely better sticking with your local butcher.  I've found that the quality of meat at Aldi/Lidl is not great.   A couple of times I've bought their mince and pork chops and they  smelt a bit off when I was cooking them (even though they were well within their expiry date) .


----------



## babaduck

The Aldi Specially Selected mince & steak is superb - great price & excellent quality.  I also buy loin of bacon in Aldi for €3.99 which is really good.  Their cold meat & cheese is great.  I'm not a fan of their creme fraiche as it's too tkick - almost like clotted cream & doesn't have a plastic lid to seal it.


----------



## pudds

There fresh Lamb chops / pork chops and loin of bacon and chickens are 
are really nice!


----------



## Shoeshopgirl

The cherry bakewell tarts are lovely.  If you're into hotdogs, the ones they have in the fridge section are nice aswell (provided you don't think about what is in them).


----------



## sunnygirl

The ham joint in Aldi is v good, v lean, just layer of fat on outside, v gud flavour.
Also I bought the fresh turkey crown in lidl at christmas and it was as good as any ive bought.


----------



## philips

Agree with babaduck - the Aldi Specially Selected steak is fantastic.  I buy the Striploin Aged Angus, 2 very large steaks for 11.99.  So tender you don't need a steak knife.  Several people have told me the Rib Eye is superb on the barbecue.....roll on the summer!


----------



## slcb

A few weeks ago I bought a cast iron casserole dish in Aldi (approx €25.00), first few uses everything was fine but a couple of days ago I heated some oil in it (all following the instructions) and the enamel coating on the inside of the dish cracked and fell off.  I will try to return it but havent managed to find the receipt yet, if anyone else has bought one be careful with it.


----------



## loli

I buy almost everything in Lidl/Aldi, the only thing that i would never buy again though is Lidl cosmetics, bought their Cien moisturiser once and my skin got all itchy and red, gave it to my partner to try it and he had the same problem with it so i will never be buying Lidl cosmetics again. On the other hand i do buy Aldi's cosmetics and am very happy with it.


----------



## shesells

loli said:


> I buy almost everything in Lidl/Aldi, the only thing that i would never buy again though is Lidl cosmetics, bought their Cien moisturiser once and my skin got all itchy and red, gave it to my partner to try it and he had the same problem with it so i will never be buying Lidl cosmetics again. On the other hand i do buy Aldi's cosmetics and am very happy with it.



My sister swears by the Aldi version of Touche Eclat. It's €4.79 so about 1/5 of the price of the YSL one. She read about it in a magazine and then showed me by using one type under each eye and she was right. Beats the pants off the pricier one!


----------



## Fiskar

MissRibena said:


> I prefer Aldi to Lidl
> 
> Nice stuff from Aldi:
> Pizzas from the fridge and frozen (too nice really because I'm not supposed to buy convenience food).
> Garlic Bread
> Fruit and veg is fine (no worse or better than any other supermarket, i.e. can be a bit tasteless)
> Meat - mince, chicken breasts, whole chicken are grand.
> Rashers (balanced lifestyle range only) and Sausages are fine.
> Cereal bars in aldi used to be good but now they are yogurt topped and are yuk.
> Breakfast cereals (can testify for branflakes - much nicer than tesco own brand and honey nut cornflakes).
> Flour, butter, margarine, olive oil, pesto, veg oil, salt, bottled water etc. etc. - can't go wrong
> Fruit and nut mixes and generally all the yummies, especially the chocolate bars
> Tins of tuna
> Pasta shapes, rice
> Instant "gold blend" type coffee is ok (but still no carte noir)
> Yogurts - great variety in diet ones and the big pots of bio yogurt is yummy
> Ice-cream yummy
> Oven chips - mighty value and "steak cut"
> Salami, pepperoni, cooked meats (especially teh chicken breast slices) are lovely
> Feta cheese is lovely - can't get enough of this in our house at the moment.
> Aloe toilet rolls are new in aldi and are lovely (but still not as nice as the quilted-ish ones in Lidl in packs of ten)
> Bacon bits - so many uses, so little time. Use for quiches, omelettes, pasta sauces, lasagne and other heart-attack food.
> Cat food (especially the dry tuna type and the little cat treat sticks) is a big hit with the kitties in my houses
> Bars of proper marzipan in dark chocolate - the most orgasmic sweet in the world and needs to be bought in bulk as they only get it in now and then. Loved it in Germany as a kid and nearly died with happiness the first time I saw it here. Great with strawberries and wine or just scoff the lot. If they would only get in the odd bottle of sekt and decent Gluhwein, I could give up on my hankering to move to a Germanic country.
> Bread rolls (half cooked assorted dinner rolls) are lovely and handy
> Brioche "tear and share" stuff is nice
> Naan breads (especially the garlic and coriander one) are nice - still nothing like the ones in an Indian though
> Black olives in brine are nice
> Cleaning stuff is fine (incl. washing powder, dishwasher stuff, especially the purple fabric softener)
> 
> Not so nice:
> Steak (sirloin or quick fry) is not great
> Taurus cider (shockingly bad - full of additives)
> Wine is hit and miss and I can never remember which ones were ok, so I've kinda given up. The bad ones taste "chemically". Don't like the lager either.
> Baked beans from aldi are awful - I've never tasted the lidl ones.
> Tuna in tins of sauce (small tins like Weight Watchers range) - not nice at all; mostly oily and yucky.
> Some of the "fancy" cheeses; brie, german soft cheese are not up to much (not much taste, rubbery).
> White bread - not keen on the ordinary sliced pan - kinda a bit "powdery" to me.
> Bags of Chocolat au pains are not great
> 
> Rebecca


 
You forgot to mention the Aldi Stollen! Thank goodness for mum!

Lidl eat your heart out, speaking of which, these are cheap foods so please look after yourselves!


----------



## Complainer

This might be a good time to resurrect this thread. Aldi now have Irish skimmed milk at 85c per litre, compared to €1 from M&S or €1.09 at Superquinn.


----------



## ajapale

I see Lidl have opened an store bakery at some of their recently refurbished stores.


----------



## pudds

*Liquid Detergents*

For some time now we have  been using the plastic bottles of almat non bio detergent but for some time now I'm driven demented with itching skin, doctor now sending me for allergy testing, just wondering if this stuff could be the cause of it.

I've never  had any alergic reactions to anything b4 but then I've always been a lot younger


----------



## horusd

ajapale said:


> I see Lidl have opened an store bakery at some of their recently refurbished stores.


 

And the breads range is great too. Very tasty and cheap, I like it.


PS: Aldi  organic  Irish chickens are lovely and a snip at 5.99 ( maybe 6.99).


----------



## Subtitle

Lidls deluxe range yogurt is lovely, especially the Devon toffee flavour. Rich and creamy with little chunks of toffee in it.


----------



## ajapale

pudds said:


> For some time now we have  been using the plastic bottles of almat non bio detergent but for some time now I'm driven demented with itching skin, doctor now sending me for allergy testing, just wondering if this stuff could be the cause of it.
> 
> I've never  had any alergic reactions to anything b4 but then I've always been a lot younger




I ve wondered about Amat too! Its clearly a Persil "look a like" but is it the same?

The new Aldi Italian Blend Filter Coffee is very good is just about half the price of its M&S equivalent


----------



## Complainer

The ostrich steaks from Aldi last week were delish - very tender.


----------



## Perplexed

Regarding the cheaper washing powder. My sister works part time in a shop selling school uniforms.  A lot of people came back with the jumpers saying they were poor quality.  Some were sent back to the manufacturer who replied that whatever washing powder was used had destroyed the texture of the material. 

I think you can guess which powder was used !


----------



## RonanC

Perplexed said:


> I think you can guess which powder was used !



???



[broken link removed]


----------



## seánieboy

since when did the ostrich steaks come back to aldi i have been waiting a long time for them to come back but havent seen them recently


----------



## Complainer

They were due to have the ostrich on Thurs 2nd June, but they didn't come in for another day or two. Sign up for their email to get regular notifications of their specials.


----------



## G.Weatherwax

I find all Aldi & Lidl cleaning products to be rubbish.  Have bought pretty much everything in the W3 range in Lidl over the years & had dirty 'freshly washed' clothes, greasy 'degreased' ovens etc. etc

Aldi is great for chocolate, 69c fruit & veg, nuts, baking stuff


----------



## G.Weatherwax

Oh, and they have an Italian red 'Toscana Rosso' that's delicious! (and about 6.99)


----------



## dereko1969

I've been using Almat for the last couple of years once I'd seen the Which report on it. It's great stuff, cleans really well and is so much better value than other stuff. It's the non-biological colour one I use.


----------



## TarfHead

ajapale said:


> I see Lidl have opened an store bakery at some of their recently refurbished stores.


 
I had a look at what's on offer. Maybe it's the way they were displayed, but I wasn't tempted to buy anything they had.


----------



## Ceist Beag

I've tried some of their breads and I'm a fan! They use sourdough so the taste and texture is a bit different to breads you get in other stores but the ones I tried so far are pretty tasty, and a fair bit cheaper than the likes of Superquinn.


----------



## TarfHead

I gave in to curiosity and bought some Austrian pretzels and a rye loaf.

I tried some of the pretzel and it's good, though the one I had wasn't fresh.

They had loads of croissants on display and some guy came in looking for freshly made ones. He was told there wouldn't be another batch 'til what was on display was sold. He took offence at that and went off to complain to a manager.


----------



## dereko1969

I got a Pumpkin Seed loaf, it was delicious.


----------



## nigey

Any of the chocolate is great in both aldi and lidl...especially the white chocolate with hazelnuts!


----------



## ajapale

Nice but expensive.


----------



## Complainer

Nice mussels in Lidl this week - €1.50 for enough for a shared starter.


----------



## Purple

Complainer said:


> Nice mussels in Lidl this week - €1.50 for enough for a shared starter.



Do they sell smked salmon?


----------



## huskerdu

Purple said:


> Do they sell smked salmon?



Yes. Lidl sell smoked salmon. 

Its very good value and fairly consistent good quality for the price. 
It compares well with other cheap smoked salmon, but like all cheap smoked salmon, it is not nearly as nice as a top quality one, but you pay a lot for that.


----------



## RonanC

@ Purple, you may want to check out Aldi's smokes salmon

Conor Pope from the Irish Times said it was "top notch"

[broken link removed]


----------



## horusd

It might have got a mention already, but seeds, manure, compost etc are all good value in Lidl and Aldi, as well as some fairly good gardening equipment.


----------



## TarfHead

What *not* to buy at LIDL

I bought some Danish Fruit bars, on display near the till, thinking they'd be useful for kids lunch boxes. Until I tasted one  .

The rest of the pack is now in the bin.


----------



## shesells

Hubby picked up some frozen salmon fillets in Aldi at the weekend, skinless & boneless. Had them tonight and they were delicious! Definitely one to add to the list. 

Unfortunately Aldi seem to have stopped doing the frozen crispy chinese duck & pancakes starter. It's my favourite Chinese starter but so expensive from the takeaway.


----------



## NickyK

Has anybody tried Aldi suncream while away on holiday?


----------



## RonanC

NickyK said:


> Has anybody tried Aldi suncream while away on holiday?


 
I have tried it while at home if thats any good ?? Bought some last year and found it a bit sticky but seemed to give good protection. Smell was ok, not great though. I'm not sure what this years stock is like, I bought some yesterday and havnt tried it out yet.


----------



## bullworth

What not to buy in aldi/lidl : Small white plastic binliners.

It seems that a pack of 40 in Dunnes (1.98 euro) is much cheaper per bag than a pack of 25 in Lidl (1.69 euro)

(*prices approximate from memory)


----------



## shesells

shesells said:


> Hubby picked up some frozen salmon fillets in Aldi at the weekend, skinless & boneless. Had them tonight and they were delicious! Definitely one to add to the list.



An update to this - it's the premium frozen salmon in packs of 2 that are gorgeous. The other frozen salmon in a bag of five is not so nice at all.


----------



## STEINER

among other things at LIDL, I like the cooked mackerel in the plastic packet. its down in price to 1 euro, not sure but think it might be a 'permanent' price drop. you can get 2 sandwiches made with whats in the pack, and its not very salty or anything. I think it comes as natural or peppered.


----------



## enolam

Nappies are excellent in Lidl in quality and value. We had 3 girls in nappies at one stage and we swore by Lidl nappies.


----------



## JP1234

I have a very fussy eater of a dog but have finally found something she likes, the Optidog pate. only 49c for a pack.

We also bought some talking scales for €14.99, very sturdy and accurate.


----------



## runner

Got some of the tight fitting running ger there today (Thurs) and its excellent quality and value


----------



## RonanC

Aldi has just won 19 awards at the Great Taste Awards 2011 for some of its Irish sourced products. 

Some of the awards were for the Manuka Honey, the Specially Selected Irish Vintage White Cheddar, the new delicious Specially Selected Luxury Toffee Filled Muffins and surprisingly their Rock Shandy which is made in Co. Tipperary, but it is very nice.

You can see the full list of what they won [broken link removed]


----------



## Complainer

Aldi's Salmon Wellington (in pastry, not in a rubber boot) was on special last weekend at 2.99 - very tasty indeed.


----------



## flossie

Aldi bagged caesar salad kit - €1.99 but best bagged kit i've tasted so far

Wholegrain probiotic low fat yoghurt (500g pot) - delicious, thick, wholesome. €0.99

Both delicious and are regularly bought.


----------



## bullworth

Aldi's ''Harvest Moon'' brand of Rice Cakes with flavored toppings e.g Chocolate and Yogurt flavor. They are almost half the price of the long established Kelkin ones, are a larger packet with more cakes inside and are just as tasty!!! I'm going crazy to buy more but they seem to sell out immediately. I've been to a few aldis this week and last and they are all sold out .


----------



## flossie

One for the longer haired members on here.....

Aldi's 'Carino Professional' hair serums. I use the frizz-smoothing one after straightening. One pump is all i need and gives a lovely sleek, shiny look to the hair that lasts a long time, without the hair looking limp, greasy etc. Have tried a lot of brands, including some of the high street professional names but this is by far the best. Think it's €3.99 for a 50ml bottle (that i've been using a while and it appears to pretty much full still!).


----------



## RonanC

[broken link removed] into Aldi's Irish HQ


----------



## flossie

Also Aldi's eye cream (the cheap one, €1.99) is good. I got it to moisturise the eye area, but finding the dark circles are less obvious as well. Isn't too heavy and absorbs well.

Tried the waterproof mascara too, €2.99. It's smaller in size than a standard mascara, but defines the lashes pretty well. Just as good as some of the more expensive ones i have had. Removes well with my eye make up remover too.


----------



## NorfBank

Seriously good.

I tried the specially selected steaks again to see if they had improved. Not for me. Get yourself to a good local butcher!


----------



## Troy McClure

We do some shopping there. However we bought a chicken that it said was Irish.
It tasted steralised and was inedible. We would normally buy our meat in the butchers or in Dunnes.


----------



## pudds

Troy McClure said:


> We do some shopping there. However we bought a chicken that it said was Irish.
> It tasted steralised and was inedible. We would normally buy our meat in the butchers or in Dunnes.



I buy the 1.3kg cheap chickens from both aldi and lidl on a regular basis and have always found them delicious.

One thing I have noticed is not to keep them in an auto defrost fridge for more than 2 days before cooking as sometimes they may go off, but don't think this is their fault.


----------



## STEINER

bought 2 bags of brussels sprouts in LIDL yesterday, only 22c a bag.  got some about 3 weeks ago and they were very nice.


----------



## irishmoss

We bought the free range chicken fillets and they were practically inedible too as they were so tough. This happened on 2 occasions with me and once with another family member. Won't buy them again!!



Troy McClure said:


> We do some shopping there. However we bought a chicken that it said was Irish.
> It tasted steralised and was inedible. We would normally buy our meat in the butchers or in Dunnes.


----------



## RonanC

STEINER said:


> bought 2 bags of brussels sprouts in LIDL yesterday, only 22c a bag.  got some about 3 weeks ago and they were very nice.



Aldi were selling Brussels sprouts, bags of carrots, fresh Fyffes pineapples, bags of potatos, and melons for 18c yesterday and only 10c today. I'll be eating them for weeks


----------



## Bigbird

Cahir said:


> Bought a pan in Lidl a good few weeks ago.  It's deep, with a lid and two small handles on the sides.  Last night one of the handles fell off so I wouldn't recommend it.



Funny lol. I love the stories of dodgy stuff from aldi/lidl. Hehehe!

This is my regular aldi list:
Beechwood smoked rashers (best type of bacon in general as there is no water or foam when frying/grilling)
Maple syrup - lovely with fresh pancakes & fresh berries
Not from concentrate juice
Manuka honey (cheap and effective)
Olive oil ( won an award)
Ground linseed 
Light cream cheese (only 59c)
Mayonnaise (won an award)
Ketchup.  ( won an award)
All cleaning products
Moist toilet paper ( very good value) 4 when ur out and about. Although I did hear they only get them in anois is aris!
Sea salt and pepper grinder ( cheap)
Fruit and veg offer (only sometimes though as there's no date on them and are tasteless!)


----------



## AgathaC

Bought a prepared chicken casserole this week, got it in the cooler section, so not a 'ready meal', as such. I thought it would be handy for one evening after work, put in oven and cook for 55 minutes. Definitely wouldn't get again. The most tasteless bit of chicken I ever had, very little meat,  and it required a lot longer than 55 minutes to ensure the meat was cooked. 

Generally happy with their products, in fairness, but that was one I won't be buying again.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I love all their German Christmas confectionery especially those with marzipan and ginger flavours.


----------



## Gerry Canning

From thread.

1. Chickens (not up to scratch) pun intended.

2. Some of the fruit/Veg lack taste.

3. Face creams are excellent ( my manliness forbids their usage)

4. Running Gear good ( a.am too old b.anoldie in tight stuff!)

%. ps Steiner .2 Bags of sprouts ! brave man.


----------



## Marion

I did a control test with Specially Selected mini mince pies and Superquinn Luxury mince pies. 

The luxury pies won. No contest. 

Marion


----------



## hazelgreen

Aldi = Glutenfree bread  Washing up liquid   Washing machine powder  Sparkling water   Steak in vacuum packs (Irish Aberdeen Angus)  and lots more

Lidl = Greek yogurt pot   Washing machine powder   glutenfree special offers


----------



## Delboy

Marion said:


> I did a control test with Specially Selected mini mince pies and Superquinn Luxury mince pies.
> 
> The luxury pies won. No contest.
> 
> Marion



Aldi recently swept the boards in Which Magazine UK mince pie's blind taste check
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2013/nov/21/aldi-lidl-mince-pies-taste-test


----------



## Marion

Hi Delboy

I had read that article - and I purchased the pies  on foot of it. i liked the mince . It was nice and spicy and citrusy but alas it suffered from what Mary Berry  would have called a Soggy Bottom pastry in comparison to Superquinn's.

Aldi connoisseur pudding also beat  all others including Fortnum & Mason in the Christmas Pudding category. 

Haven't tried that yet. It can wait for Christmas day.

Marion


----------



## Marion

Love the Christmas tree stand that I bought in Lidl a couple of years ago but only used for the first time on Saturday.

Best gadget buy ever. I was able to put my neatly parcelled 2.5 m  tree by Coilte (whose guys were very good in making sure that it would fit into the gadget by sawing off bits of the bottom of the tree) in it, press on the pedal with my foot a couple of times and hey presto a tree that stays standing. It also has a very handy  water gauge.

I also bought lovely decorations for the tree in both Aldi and Lidl to compliment others that are quite old.

Marion


----------



## Black Sheep

Marion. The soggy bottom mince pies depends entirely on who bakes them.
In our local branch we never have soggy bottoms on either their regular apple pies or the mince pies. The lady who does the baking checks them carefully

Baking is done every hour and it's a challenge to leave the store with buying some of the freshly baked products. The smells waft through the store all day.

This lady comes in at 6am. on her bike


----------



## Marion

@Blacksheep that lady sounds awesome.

Marion


----------



## geri

I bought some really lovely 18month matured gouda cheese in Aldi yesterday. Opened it while I was cooking the dinner, and between himself and meself it was half eaten before the spuds were even peeled!


----------



## dereko1969

If you get through a lot of basmati rice - this offer in Lidl looks good, 4.5kg for €6.99
[broken link removed]


----------



## Gervan

With the revelation that Tesco are selling halaal meat without informing customers (sure, they wouldn't be interested), I wondered what Aldi's position was. This is from the reply the customer service dept sent me : 


> We are writing in regards to your Halal meat enquiry.
> 
> Aldi  stores do not sell any certified Halal meat. It is our policy that all  animals used in the production of meat and poultry for ALDI own label  products must be pre-stunned prior to slaughter.


----------



## STEINER

dereko1969 said:


> If you get through a lot of basmati rice - this offer in Lidl looks good, 4.5kg for €6.99
> [broken link removed]




That is a good price. however 1kg of Daily Basics basmati rice in Supervalu is €1.49.

[broken link removed]

4.5kg for €6.99 at LIDL is €1.55/kg, which amusingly LIDL incorrectly say is€1.66/kg.


----------



## Delboy

I bought a 150g packet of Mackie CnO crisps for 1.50 last week in Lidl. Had'nt seen them before nor had I heard of Mackie's (scottish).
Have to say they were very nice, too nice! Not like the Lidl 'Knights' brand which often repeat on me after eating them


----------



## Ceist Beag

Lidl are now stocking Nespresso compatible capsules for half the price (€1.99 for ten). They have three types, Ristretto and Classico espresso pods (strength 10 and 4 respectively), and Azzurro Lungo (strength 5). I've only  tried Ristretto so far but was very impressed and at that price I'll definitely be back for more!


----------



## RainyDay

Delboy said:


> Not like the Lidl 'Knights' brand which often repeat on me after eating them


So you get to taste them twice? They should use that in their marketing.


----------



## Gerry Canning

RainyDay said:


> So you get to taste them twice? They should use that in their marketing.


 Smart answer RainyDay , 
Twice the value though.


----------



## MrEarl

Ceist Beag said:


> Lidl are now stocking Nespresso compatible capsules for half the price (€1.99 for ten). They have three types, Ristretto and Classico espresso pods (strength 10 and 4 respectively), and Azzurro Lungo (strength 5). I've only  tried Ristretto so far but was very impressed and at that price I'll definitely be back for more!



Thats for the tip.

Any idea if any of them compare (both flavour and intensity wise) with Nespresso's Intenso Roma or Fortissio Lungo Renovation ?

Someone also mentioned to me in work that they thought Aldi are also offering capsuls, but no idea of details.  Anyone ?

Thank you.


----------



## Ceist Beag

It's all down to personal taste really MrEarl but I found the Ristretto to be on a par with the Nespresso Roma personally. It would probably need a blind taste test to really compare them without judgement tho!


----------



## MrEarl

Hi,

Have now tried the Azzuro Lungo and it compares well with the Fortissio Lungo ... at pretty much half the price, I know where I'll be buying my capsuls for this coffee in the future.


----------



## TarfHead

Coming up next week in Specials.

[broken link removed]

Reflink costs, AFAIK, EUR 10.00. Buy one of these, and you've saved enough to savour a Lansdowne Road hot dog  while listening to the ref.


----------



## Gerry Canning

Brendan ; 

Will you please ask for a donation per hit on AAM for the free advertising from  Lidl/Aldi.


----------



## Delboy

TarfHead said:


> Coming up next week in Specials.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> Reflink costs, AFAIK, EUR 10.00. Buy one of these, and you've saved enough to savour a Lansdowne Road hot dog  while listening to the ref.



Good spot. My old non-smart mobile that I use for fm radio died recently.
The only negative with this is that it's battery operated so probably go through them pretty quickly


----------



## Paddylast

Now 2014 and Lidl and Aldi are  not now the "gawdawful" places they were made out to be by people who were too snobbish to shop there.  Today we have the BMW brigade etc., parked outside. Both Aldi and Lidl have the best fruit and veg on the market.  Always fresh due to the high turnover and very reasonably priced.  Last week I got 2kg of Italian coffee beans for €7.50 - great value and good coffee.  
 I also love the specials they have on offer every week - fishing gear, running gear, gardening items, DIY etc. etc., great value and some real bargains. Also notice in last Saturday's Irish Times magazine they recommend Aldi's Picpoul white wine.  did you ever think you'd see the day. To all those who still turn their noses up I say -   Drop the snob inside you and try. You won't regret it.


----------



## bullworth

Paddylast said:


> Now 2014 and Lidl and Aldi are  not now the "gawdawful" places they were made out to be by people who were too snobbish to shop there.  Today we have the BMW brigade etc., parked outside. Both Aldi and Lidl have the best fruit and veg on the market.  Always fresh due to the high turnover and very reasonably priced.  Last week I got 2kg of Italian coffee beans for €7.50 - great value and good coffee.
> I also love the specials they have on offer every week - fishing gear, running gear, gardening items, DIY etc. etc., great value and some real bargains. Also notice in last Saturday's Irish Times magazine they recommend Aldi's Picpoul white wine.  did you ever think you'd see the day. To all those who still turn their noses up I say -   Drop the snob inside you and try. You won't regret it.



It is funny how Irish people often dislike and are extremely conservatively opposed to change even when it is in their own good. It might be the propaganda of vested interests as people ended up going to these stores in the end despite the attempt by the media to project some sense of shame onto them. (my personal opinion)


----------



## TarfHead

Paddylast said:


> Last week I got 2kg of Italian coffee beans for €7.50 - great value and good coffee.


 
2kg  ?

I use coffee 15g per shot. 2kg would give me over 130 shots.

Coffee beans are, generally, recommended to be ground and consumed within one month of roasting.

130 shots of coffee in one month, assumimg coffee was bought on or near date of roast.

_Italian coffee beans_. Do you mean grown in Italy, or roasted in Italy. Unlikely to be grown so, if roasted there, you're getting them some time after roasting.

_Great value and good coffee_. That's be a No and a No from me .


----------



## Golden Bucky

*Lidl Rip Off*

Has anyone else noticed Lidl being quite sneaky lately. They are telling us they are the best, they are putting forward a clean, friendly, affordable image in all their promotion and marketing material but they are not openly admitting to ripping off consumers. 

I agree that Lidl, and any other supermarket for that matter, are entitled to charge as much as they like for their products but I feel quite strongly about supermarkets ripping off consumers. 

Please feel free to comment if you feel I am being too harsh but I strongly disagree with supermarkets without notice or warning marginally reducing product sizes and maintaining original pricing.

Lidl have recently done this with their pumpkin-seed-bread. It has always retailed at €1.99 per loaf. It now still retails at €1.99 per loaf but Lidl have without warning and without any advertising whatsoever fractionally reduced the size of their pumpkin-seed-bread loaf. What is the difference between doing this and advertising one price at the shelf and they charging a higher price at the till?

Please give me some feedback.


----------



## Dirac

Hardly a "Lidl rip off" as your post title suggests, even if it's true.

Have you evidence for this whatsoever "fractionally reduced the size of their pumpkin-seed-bread loaf."?

Maybe you work for Aldi?!!


----------



## SparkRite

Golden Bucky said:


> Lidl have recently done this with their pumpkin-seed-bread. It has always retailed at €1.99 per loaf. It now still retails at €1.99 per loaf but Lidl have without warning and without any advertising whatsoever fractionally reduced the size of their pumpkin-seed-bread loaf. What is the difference between doing this and advertising one price at the shelf and they charging a higher price at the till?
> 
> Please give me some feedback.



Big difference, I am assuming that the bread is priced and associate weight is presented to the purchaser at point of offer, so therefore you know how much you are getting for the price, but in your latter example you are being asked to pay more than the "offer to treat" price advertised.
Which if done intentionally is illegal.


----------



## Caroleia

Apologies if this has been mentioned already but I only just noticed yesterday that Lidl are doing Nespresso compatible pods - 10 for €1.99 - good value as I have been buying Cafe Impresso at €3.50 for 10 and the Lidl espresso are nicer imo, has anyone else tried them? (sorry not sure how much actual Nescafe pods are its been so long since I bought them)


----------



## vandriver

Aldi Assam tea bags are yum.


----------



## flowerman

Alot of the power tools and hand tools (drills,angle grinders,chop saws,mitre saws,hand saws,pry bars,sds drill bits and various others) in Lidl and Aldi are fantastic value for money.
3 year guarantee too for peace of mind.
I have a fair auld selection of Aldi and Lidl hand tools and power tools and I cant really fault any of it.

And Ive given most of my stuff some serious stick over the years.


----------



## DrMoriarty

My best purchase in that line was definitely the power washer which finally packed it in after 2 years and 10 months of some serious (ab)use around not only our house and garden but a couple of neighbours' too. I notice they were coming up on offer again the following week, brought mine back to the store on the day, and walked out with a brand new replacement almost without having to ask for it.

I _nearly _felt guilty about it!


----------



## Firefly

I find the Aldi curry sauces very nice and at 79c they're very good value. Ingredients aren't too unhealthy either.


----------



## michaelm

martin83 said:


> I don't like bread from these shops


The Aldi White MegaToasty, Batch and Farmhouse Soda are all good, as are the Lidl baked in-store breads.  I note that you only registered on AAM today.  Looking at your blizzard of posts thus far it's a shame you didn't pick the username Brevity O'Brien.


----------



## Delboy

+1...the inhouse bakery in Lidl is top notch. Kids love the various breads and croissants/scones etc. Great way to keep them away from the crap sweets and crisps.

The croissants are half the price you'd pay in my local Supervalu


----------



## Ceist Beag

Delboy said:


> +1...the inhouse bakery in Lidl is top notch. Kids love the various breads and croissants/scones etc. Great way to keep them away from the crap sweets and crisps.
> 
> The croissants are half the price you'd pay in my local Supervalu



 Agreed they do nice stuff Delboy but don't fool yourself that a croissant is any healthier than a packet of crisps!


----------



## Delboy

Ceist Beag said:


> Agreed they do nice stuff Delboy but don't fool yourself that a croissant is any healthier than a packet of crisps!




True to an extent, but I'd rather give the kids a croissant than a packet of Sam Spudz!


----------



## mf1

406 calories in a butter packed croissant

185 calories in a packet of crisps

Give them an apple instead!

mf


----------



## flowerman

Pair of black or green steel toe capped wellington boots for 12 euro in Aldi at the moment.
Fleece lined wellington boots (no steel toe cap) in Lidl for 12 euro.

These same wellington boots are 30 euro in alot of diy superstores and builders providers (20 in 1 or 2 builders providers).


----------



## flowerman

Lidl are going to open a brand new store right beside Omni Shopping Centre in Santry.

They have bought the old Queensway Furniture Store site and land behind it.

This will be direct competition to Aldi around the corner on Santry Avenue and also Tesco in the Omni Shopping Centre.




*Area *Area 5 – North Central

*Application Number *3246/13

*Application Type *Permission

*Decision *GRANT PERMISSION

*Decision Date *08-Nov-2013

*Applicant *Lidl Ireland Gmbh

*Location *Swords Road, Santry, Dublin 9, (North of Omni Park Shopping Centre & to the rear of former Queensway Furniture store)

*Proposal *Permission for the development of convenience and comparison retail floorspace and associated works and development measuring approx. 3660 sqm gross floor space on a site of 1.2 hectares. 
The proposed development comprises: the demolition of an existing warehouse / office building measuring 3667 sqm and associated and ancillary structures and site development works; the construction of a phased development, Phase 1 comprising a single storey double height Licensed Discount Foodstore measuring 1831 sqm with a net sales area of 1287 sqm and a single storey electricity sub-station measuring 48 sqm; and, Phase 2 comprising three adjoining single storey double height retail units with a gross floor area of 1781 sqm and net sales areas measuring approximately 384, 492 and 600 sqm; the provision of a surface car park comprising 65 no. spaces and 18 no. cycle spaces in association with Phase 1 and the assignment of 47 no. existing parking spaces within the existing Omni Park car park dedicated to Phase 2; customer vehicular and pedestrian access to the proposed development is to be via new connections to the existing Omni Park car park and service / delivery access is to be via the existing Santry Hall Industrial Estate access road which will be upgraded; the proposed development also comprises car parking and access modifications / integration to the adjoining previously permitted mixed use scheme (Reg. Ref: 6584/07); and, the provision of signage, and totem signage on Swords Road, boundary treatments, hard and soft landscaping, lighting, connections to drainage and water services and all other ancillary and associated works including within the Omni Park car park and other enabling works to form connections to the Omni Park Shopping Centre.


----------



## Delboy

mf1 said:


> 406 calories in a butter packed croissant
> 
> 185 calories in a packet of crisps
> 
> Give them an apple instead!
> 
> mf



Wow....thanks for that. They'll get a carrot each next time we're in Lidl so and I'll tell them that MF told me to do it!


----------



## Marion

@Delboy:

You'd be financially better off giving them a stick of celery this week:

€0.39 (for a head of celery) in Lidl. 
Just saying 

Marion


----------



## moneybox

DrMoriarty said:


> My best purchase in that line was definitely the power washer which finally packed it in after 2 years and 10 months of some serious (ab)use around not only our house and garden but a couple of neighbours' too. I notice they were coming up on offer again the following week, brought mine back to the store on the day, and walked out with a brand new replacement almost without having to ask for it.
> 
> I _nearly _felt guilty about it!


 

That's service for you, well done!


----------



## roker

I find that Aldi are better for tools etc. lidl have too many cloths items


----------



## flowerman

roker said:


> *I find that Aldi are better for tools etc*. lidl have too many cloths items


 
Bought a paddle mixer in Aldi yesterday for 49 euro.Going to use it for mixing external wall adhesive.

If you wait about 1 month,then Lidl usually sell off alot of their trekking clothes and rain jackets with 30-50% off the rrp.You can pick up some good bargains this way.if you are quick to get in the door on the day they reduce the prices.


----------



## flowerman

10 euro off a 50 euro shop in Aldi.

Vouchers are in this Sundays Indo newspaper.

[broken link removed]



Take that Tesco.


----------



## flowerman

Voucher for Lidl in this Sundays Sunday World and Sunday Times newspapers.

10 euro off a 50 euro shop.

On a slightly off topic,3 euro for a Sunday newspaper with nothing but ads,repeated news events and silly leaflets in it is a bit much in this day and age.


----------



## emmt

Btw tesco accept other supermarkets coupons.  They accepted a10 euro aldi coupon in the balbriggan branch!


----------



## PaddyBloggit

emmt said:


> Btw tesco accept other supermarkets coupons.  They accepted a10 euro aldi coupon in the balbriggan branch!



No wonder they're losing money!


----------



## Derryanna

I disagree I buy the McGraths Reserve tea in Aldi and it is every bit as good as Barry's


----------



## horusd

Hi guyz , longue temps no see!  For my money Aldi soda bread at 0.89 as well as their smoked Norwegian salmon @ 3.45 and low-fat cream cheese at under a yoyo. Brings out the posh in me, I feel all  socialist & "Labour-like."


----------



## moneybox

horusd said:


> For my money Aldi soda bread at 0.89 as well as their smoked Norwegian salmon @ 3.45



you right, these are  really nice, oh how I long for some now


----------



## DIYer

Well I am, ahem, an old hand at Aldi/Lidl shopping. Did it from day one, initially with a little trepidation (particularly with meat) but have done about 80% of my shopping there for years. There are a handful of items that I specifically know not to buy - but they are few and far between.

In general, my only genuine gripes: sweets not great - Sugarland brand (Lidl?) - it really isn't good. Tinned tomatoes - be careful, some have a bad metallic taste (both stores)

Mainly though, fruit and veg whilst OK quality, goes off REALLY quickly.


----------



## el diablo

DIYer said:


> Well I am, ahem, an old hand at Aldi/Lidl shopping. Did it from day one, initially with a little trepidation (particularly with meat) but have done about 80% of my shopping there for years. There are a handful of items that I specifically know not to buy - but they are few and far between.
> 
> In general, my only genuine gripes: sweets not great - Sugarland brand (Lidl?) - it really isn't good. Tinned tomatoes - be careful, some have a bad metallic taste (both stores)
> 
> Mainly though, fruit and veg whilst OK quality, goes off REALLY quickly.




Fruit and veg going off quickly is a good sign.


----------



## DIYer

el diablo said:


> Fruit and veg going off quickly is a good sign.



Yes, point taken but I'm talking about mushrooms turning brown and slimy practically overnight, onions going soft within a few days etc


----------



## flowerman

65 cents for a Cornwell Bakery half slice pan of bread in Lidl.And quite yummy too,with my home grown lettuce and beetroot.


----------



## Black Sheep

Real leather, warm, lined gloves @ €9.99 at Aldi. Very glam!


----------



## joanmul

Derryanna said:


> I disagree I buy the McGraths Reserve tea in Aldi and it is every bit as good as Barry's



Give me Barrys anytime!


----------



## cork

Any recommendations on shampoo?


----------



## joanmul

I buy Argan Oil shampoo in EuroGiant. Lidl had 150ml for about 2.99 and EuroGiant have 250ml for 2e. Same for conditioner. It's a good quality product. Also, in EuroGiant, I buy WhiteGlo toothpaste for 2e (with a toothbrush). It is 3.99 in the chemist (without a toothbrush).


----------



## Janet

cork said:


> Any recommendations on shampoo?


Stop using it. 

Not being facetious - I gave up the shampoo habit nearly eight years ago and it's one of the best things I ever did. I just wash my hair with water and use a small amount of cider vinegar in water as conditioner 'cos the water here is very hard. When I was still living in Ireland I only did the vinegar rinse thing every few months. 

To get back on topic, though, during the adjustment phase, when your hair can be a bit more greasy than normal, I found the best thing to use was oats. Just plain old porridge oats rubbed into the (dry) scalp and hair - they absorb the grease and leave a lovely smell. Just, you know, don't wet it or you'll end up with porridge in your hair. I bet Lidl and Aldi sell oats.


----------



## Steven Barrett

For any lovers of German beer, Lidl are selling 4 bottles of Franziskaner for €5. They are usually €1.99 a bottle.


----------



## Delboy

Janet said:


> To get back on topic, though, during the adjustment phase, when your hair can be a bit more greasy than normal, I found the best thing to use was oats. Just plain old porridge oats rubbed into the (dry) scalp and hair - they absorb the grease and leave a lovely smell. Just, you know, don't wet it or you'll end up with porridge in your hair. I bet Lidl and Aldi sell oats.



Jaysus, I hope you don't ever stand close to a horse after you wash your hair!


----------



## flowerman

Fully Iced Christmas Cakes in both Lidl and Aldi for 10 euro.But both are a good bit smaler in sizel when compared to the bigger Christmas Cake in Dunnes Stores for the same price.
The Aldi teabags (160 for 1 euro 90 cents) are quite nice,my wife couldnt taste the difference between them and the usual Lyons that she allways buys.


----------



## flowerman

Celebrations,Roses and Quality Street are 4 euro 95 cents per tub in Aldi at the moment.

Over 1 euro cheaper than Tesco per tub.


----------



## monagt

Same as Dunnes


----------



## PatrickJ

Very cheap, but I find the firelighters at Aldi to be useless and do not hold a flame for more than a few minutes at best.


----------



## flowerman

Multi Function adjustable ladder in Aldi at the moment,reduced to 40 euro.
It was 90 euro.


----------



## flowerman

PatrickJ said:


> Very cheap, but I find the firelighters at Aldi to be useless and do not hold a flame for more than a few minutes at best.



Yep the Aldi ones are not that great.They dont last very long.
Just before Christmas Tesco were selling boxes of  BnM Singles 20 pack Firelighters for 82 cents a packet.These are the firelighters that are wrapped in plastic and you just light the plastic to get them going.
Someone in Tesco scanned in the wrong barcode when doing the shelf price labels,as they should have been 4 euro a packet.Lets just say that I cleaned up every packet off the shelf,20 packets to be precise.
Next day I want back for some more and they were scanning at 4 euro.


----------



## ajapale

Aldi gin is very nice and costs €14 vs €20 for branded gin.


----------



## pudds

Frozen blueberries in Aldi are rotten, by that I mean most are tiny, half ripe, shrivelled up and bleeding, tastless and stringy, ended up throwing them out. Must be zero quality control where ever these are picked from.

gone back to the fresh ones.


----------



## tessar

Lidl - Meadow Fresh - Green Pesto, the one in the tub that comes from the fridge.
I bought it this week and used it the same evening, as I used it I thought, hmm this is weird, I mixed the pesto and the pasta and thought the pasta was really slimey. I just thought to myself that I had not drained the pasta properly and my pasta meal was disguisting.
Made another pasta dish tonight and used the rest of the pesto, made sure I drained the pasta properly this time, mixed it with the pesto and again it became a disguisting slimey mess. As soon as the oil warms up it becomes really thin and becomes like water, and it just collects at the bottom of the bowl. It does not stick to the pasta at all and I just thought what the hell is going on here??? I read the ingredients and discovered that the pesto is not made with olive oil at all but made with rapeseed oil. How annoying!!!!! I have to say it was one of the most disguisting meals I've ever tried to eat, the oil just runs and drips off the pasta. YUK!!! You have been warned. Dont believe me, just but it, because for 1.89 its worth a test I suppose.

I know that rapeseed oil is being sold all over Ireland as it is grown in Ireland but please dont pass this slimey horrible mess off as pesto.!


----------



## cork

Any views on muesli of Lidl/Aldi?


----------



## europhile

I like Aldi's Really Nutty Muesli.  No added sugar. And natural sugars lower than most other mueslis.


----------



## cork

Any decent shampoo at lidl or aldi?


----------



## John Sipos

Coffee isn't good either!


----------



## John Sipos

Aldi is selling 700ml captain morgnas for 20 quid


----------

